# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  IVF i bolovanje

## Šuška

Evo, bliži se i moj 1. IVF.
Ovako je napisao dr. B:
- Yasmin od 1. do 14. dc
- Decapeptyl s.c. od 15. do 22. dc
- kontrola 23. dc 
- ako je postignuta supresija: 
za početak stimulacije po 3 amp Menopur + 1/2 Decapeptyl

Kako nisam iz ZG, pretpostavljam da ću morati uzeti bolovanje tijekom postupka pa me zanima 
1. koliko često se ide na UZV (tj. folikulometriju),
2. da li nakon ET dr.B. zahtijeva mirovanje,
3. kada mogu očekivati onu M koja dođe nakon Yasmina i Decapeptyla (bojim se da je ne dobijem iprije kontrole na 23.dc)

S obzirom da moram sama naći zamjenu dok sam na bolovanju (nije baš da moram, ali se to od mene očekuje), voljela bih znati koliko bi to okvirno moglo trajati. Malo me hvata nervoza pa ako imate kakve informacije o gore navedenom, bit ću zavalna   :Kiss:

----------


## rvukovi2

Jao Šuška, najprije ti moram reći ovo oko toga da ti moraš sama naći zamjenu-da ti možda ne radiš u školi? Takvu glupost može narediti samo netko iz prosvjete. Ne uzimaš slobodne dane nego ideš na bolovanje i voditelj smjene ili ravnatelj koji radi i voditeljstvo smjene ti traži zamjenu.
No dobro, to je sad sporedno, a meni je to sindikalna deformacija  :Razz:  
Najtočnije ti je otići na bolovanje tri tjedna koliko i imaš pravo i to od kad počneš stimulirati jajnike-tako sam ja odlazila pa nek traže za zamjenu koga hoće i nema stresa.

Nakon transfera miruješ par sati u bolnici (SD), na otpusnom piše molim mirovanje, ali ako ti je ok, nemaš hiperstimulacije niti nekih problema, ne trzaš se na poslu, djeca ti se ne zalijeću u trbuh, ne moraš skakati za njima i sl. onda se možeš vratiti. Jedino ti baš nije pametno u sezoni viroza nešto pokupiti.

Na folikulometriju, koliko često?-to je tako individualno, ako folikuli dobro napreduju-do 3 folikulometrije, ako baš i ne možda i više.

Mengu možeš dobiti odmah po prestanku uzimanja kontracepcije i po početku uzimanja supresije (a i ne moraš), to ti može trajati (krvarenja) sve do uzimanja stimulacije tako da ne brineš. Ja sam znala krvariti na dugom protokolu sve od kraja kontracepcije, cijelu supresiju pa do 2. dana uzimanja Gonala i supresije.

Ovo ako je postignuta supresija- ti znači da ti endometrij mora biti taj dan dovoljno tanak i da na jajnicima nemaš cista.


Sreeeetno!!!

----------


## kikic

Ne znam kako je na SD što se tiče folikulometrija, ovisi i kako tvoji jajnici reagiraju ali htjela sam se nadovezati na Rvukovi pa ti reći svoj primjer na VV, od 9. dana ciklusa su folikulometrije svaki drugi dan a prije punkcije i svaki drugi tako da to izađe i preko 10 puta. Kako sam ja iz ZD morala sam uzeti bolovanje za komplikacije pri IVF, (šifra N97) i to ti omogućuje 3 tjedna bolovanja, zbog hiperstimulacije nisam mogla ići raditi pa sam išla i na komisiju koja mi je dalje produžila bolovanje...
Sretno!

----------


## Šuška

Eh, Rvukovi, kako si samo pogodila?   :Rolling Eyes:  Naravno da radim u školi i naravno da je to kretenizam, ali što je tu je. Mene je brinulo to što nisam znala da li Decapeptyl ide bez obzira na mengu. Pretpostavljam da se onda sa stimulacijom kreće odmah nakon kontrole (tj. ako je sve u redu)? Hvala vam puno na odgovorima, a bolovanje i imam namjeru uzeti 3 tjedna pa kom milo, a kom krivo - briga me  8)

----------


## andiko

Šuška, samo da ti poželim sreću   :Heart:  

To znači da je dr. B počeo normalno raditi?

----------


## rvukovi2

Ma briga te Šuška naravno-ja sam u 9. mjesecu prešutila postupak, ali kad sam vidjela da pucam po šavovima jer ne stignem sve napraviti u normalno vrijeme i radila sam i po noći i od 4 ujutro da stignem normalno na posao, vozila se po cesti ko manijak da sve stignem-skužila sam da me ama baš briga šta će misliti na poslu i u 10. mj. otišla na bolovanje nakon transfera i od onda sam doma :Wink: ) s bebom u tibici naravno. Tebi želim isto tako. I ustvari ja sam odlazila na bolovanje kad sam bila stimulirana kad su počele prve folikulometrije ne od početka stimulacije.

Andiko ja ne znam odgovor.

----------


## Šuška

> To znači da je dr. B počeo normalno raditi?


Ja sam bila na SD-u 27.12. kad sam i dobila ljekove. Tad mi je dr.B. rekao da nazovem iza 15.1. da vidim jesu li im stigli novi inkubatori. Ako jesu, sljedeći ciklus počinjem s Yasminom.
Rvukovi, ne bih ni ja na bolovanje do folikulometrije, ali kako nisam iz ZG moram uga uzeti i za svaku kontrolu (pa makar i samo razgovor). Tvom bebaću utibi veeeelika   :Kiss:

----------


## Šuška

> Mengu možeš dobiti odmah po prestanku uzimanja kontracepcije i po početku uzimanja supresije (a i ne moraš), to ti može trajati (krvarenja) sve do uzimanja stimulacije tako da ne brineš. Ja sam znala krvariti na dugom protokolu sve od kraja kontracepcije, cijelu supresiju pa do 2. dana uzimanja Gonala i supresije.


Eh, opet ja s pitanjima - ako mi M stigne prije 23.dc to znači da na UZV idem bez obzira na nju (malo mi bad jer još nikad nisam bila kod gin za vrijeme menge)? 
I, možda si već napisala, ali nisam sigurna - da li stimulacija započinje odmah nakon supresije ili se radi neka pauza? Sorry što gnjavim, al' stvarno sam uzbuđena (i izgubljena)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rvukovi2

Gle ti uzimaš kontracepciju od 1 dc-znači kad još krvariš, uzimaš ju 14 dana i za to vrijeme će tvoja prava menga proći. Nakon toga uzimaš supresiju do 22 dc kad ideš na 1. uzv kontrolu, jel tako?

Ja ne znam kako je na Decapeptylu to sa supresijom, ali vjerujem da nema velike razlike-ja sam uzimala buserelin-Profact, subkutano kao što ćeš i ti i svaki puta nakon par dana uzimanja prokrvarila ponovo i krvarila za cijelo vrijeme te supresije pa čak i lagano prva dva dana kad sam krenula sa stimulacijom. To je kažu doktori normalno.
Između supresije i stimulacije se ne radi nikakva pauza, piše ti ako je postignuta supresija da krećeš sa stimulacijom. To nisu potoci krvi i možeš normalno na uzv i dok krvariš, nije to ništa neobično. Ti uopće ne moraš krvariti za vrijeme supresije, možda se to meni događalo jer sam bila na buserelinu, ne znam, ali tek toliko da ne misliš da si sad teško bolesna ako se to dogodi :Wink: ) (ja sam se bila uplašila 1. put kad mi se to dogodilo)

Za vrijeme stimulacije ćeš i dalje uz 3 Menopura dobivati i 1/2 Decapeptyla.

Nisi ti ništa krivo shvatila, ja sam ti to bila nejasno napisala.

Ni ja nisam iz Zagreba-meni je do ZG 120 km, znam ja kako je to. Za te razgovore možeš iskoristiti ona 2 dana godišnjeg kojeg imaš na raspolaganju u vrijeme kad ti to želiš samoih moraš najaviti 3 dana unaprijed, ali to vjerojatno znaš.

Želim ti svu sreću kad kreneš![/b]

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Šuška sretno!!!   :Love:  
I da bude prvo pa muško, ili žensko, ili oboje, svejedno, samo da bude...

I da, ne znam kako je SD, ali na VV su pregledi za vrijeme trajanja M uobičajeni. I ja sam se prvi put zgrozila, ali nije to tako strašno. Nemoj se puno brinuti, iako znam kako je to kad prvi put ideš, 100000 pitanja. Obavezno otvori bolovanje (ima rvukovi pravo - sezona je gripe) i polako i smireno po svoje bebice.

----------


## TIGY

Sretno Šuškice !!!   :Heart:

----------


## Šuška

Cure, ne znam što bih bez vas, zlatne ste.   :Kiss:

----------


## adriana

Šuška, 3 tjedna bolovanja?!  :? 
Ma tri-četiri godine!!! Prvu dok budeš trudna a ostale 2 -3 dok dječica ne mala ne narastu.
Sretno!

----------


## adriana

ispravak: ... dok dječica malo ne narastu!

----------


## ina33

Sretno!

----------


## Nena

Pošto je topic o bolovanju, evo i mene s pitanjem.

Nakon ET doktor mi je zakazao betu 12 dana od ET i do tada mirovanje i izričito rekao da posao ne dolazi u obzir zbog stressa. Uzimam 3 x 1 Utrogestan oralno, 3 x 1 Normabel, 1 x dnevno Andol 100 i navečer Crinone gel vaginalno. Pošto mi se od Utrogestana spava, a od Normabela sam "high"   :Laughing:  cijeli dan, naravno da nisam sposobna za posao. Jučer sam otišla otvoriti bolovanje i dobila 7 dana bolovanja, jer toliko ide na ovu dijagnozu, a slijedeći ponedjeljak moram ići na onu neku komisiju da mi produže... Malo sam ostala zbunjena, umjesto da stvarno provedem vrijeme ležerno doma, ja moram na komisiju koja će pogledati uputu mog doktora i onda mi valjda odobriti još nekoliko dana. Pa zar je to sada stvarno tako? Nisam bila na bolovanju jako dugo... Sestra kod mog doktora opće prakse me čak pitala jesam li uopće njihov pacijent pošto me žena i ne pozna... 

Nisam bila dugo na forumu, pa molim pomoć. Ako mi netko može dati link na sličan topic. 

P.S. Jutros sam već popila i Utrić i Normabel pa nisam baš za teško pretraživanje   :Smile:

----------


## fjora

ne znam zašto ti dr. odmah nije dala 3 tjedna, ali ako moraš na komisiju to može i netko drugi obaviti za tebe, želim ti puno sreće  :Love:

----------


## otta

meni je doc rekla da za to imam pravo 2 tjedna bolovanja , a ako treba više ide se na komisiju i da -može ti bilo tko odnijeti papire i oni ti produže bolovanje.Ja sam sve do aspiracije trčala na uzv , injekcije i od asp. na bolovanje do bete dva tjedna jer je asp.bila subota

----------


## Nena

Hvala na odgovorima... ovo je bila neka mlada doktorica i čak je zvala nekog da provjeri koliko bolovanja može dati za "ono za oplodnju"... Rekla mi je da uz povijest bolesti dokumente može bilo tko odnijeti na tu komisiju, makar me o tome informirala...

----------


## Tia

*nena* za dijagnozu:
"N98 Komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom do 21 dan"
to ti je iz ovih NN milim da nije bilo nikakvih izmjena po tome.

----------


## Nena

Našla sam te narodne novine, ali meni je doktorica stavila šifru:
Z31, postupci u vezi s oplodnjom, do 7 dana

Koji su sad pa to postupci?

----------


## Tia

možda AIH?  :?

----------


## rvukovi2

Kad ti stavi šifru komplikacije povezane s umjetnom (to je izraz iz pravilnika   :Razz: ) oplodnjom N98 možeš biti na bolovanju do 21 dan.
Ja sam uvijek tako išla na bolovanje.

Mislim da se pravilnik nije mijenjao do te mjere da bi smanjili ova bolovanja.

Evo ti ovaj link no  pogledaj ima li koji novi pravilnik u NN i izmjena oko IVF-a.

http://www.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeno/2003/0051.htm

----------


## rvukovi2

Sad tek vidim da je ti je i Tia to rekla  :Smile:

----------


## Nena

Hvala jos jednom svima...

Naravno pod šifrom N98 stoji do 21 dan. Zvala sam doktoricu i rekla joj da je očito pogriješila oko šifre bolesti, ali je ona uporna da oni imaju naputak blablabla i da je to ta šifra itd itd... i da ja nakon 7 dana mogu poslati muža s mojim dokumentima blabla. Ona i dalje uporno tvdi da je ono Z31 i ne da se krstiti kako bi se to reklo. Moram priznati da sam se sada još i uzrujala oko svega toga. Čak mi je dala i broj u HZZO da kao provjerim. Tamo su se isčuđavali da što pacijenti imaju njih zvati... I neka moja liječnica opće prakse to provjeri sa svojom komisijom koja zasijeda blabla... Sve u svemu, ako želim ostati tih 12 dana, tj. do bete moram i na tu famoznu komisiju, a onda ću ih bome pitati i za šifru. 

Ne moram ni reći da čim završi ovo bolovanje, na ovaj ili onaj način, imam najozbiljniju namjeru promijeniti liječnika opće prakse, ovakav netko mi ne treba...

Stvar i je u tome što mi ona nije stavila komplikacije povezane s umjetnom (da tu groznu riječ upotrebljavaju), nego je stavila postupci vezani uz oplodnju. Postupci, tj. aspiracija i transfer su bili prošli tjedan i tada nisam tražila bolovanje... ali ona je uporna da je mirovanje nakon ET ide pod postupak vezan za oplodnju...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Nena, mijenjaj tu doktoricu. I nipošto se ne daj iznervirat tim glupostima. Na kraju ispadne da mi stvarno neke stvari znamo bolje od doktora, posebno ovih koji nakon završenog faksa smatraju da više nikad ništa ne trebaju pročitat i naučit. Eto, mene je jučer moj dr. pitao zašto ja ne radim negdje u bolnici, u labu i sl. Nije mu loša ideja, sigurno je bolje nego u sustavu znanosti   :Razz:  
I nadam se da će ubuduće tvoja šifra biti 0023 (valjda sam pogodila trudničku   :Wink:   ).

----------


## rvukovi2

Da ta doktorica ne bi ispala potpuna babaroga, samo da kažem da je lako moguće da oni imaju neki naputak od HZZO-a, moja se dokica opće prakse često žali da joj je muka kad vidi poštara sa žutom kovertom (u takvima joj dolaze ti famozni napuci) i da joj je već muka od toga da se više mora baviti kojekakvim propisima nego strukom.

Dobro bi bilo da pitaš komisiju kako bi oni to definirali-dođi im tamo s tim pravilnikom i anamnezom i objasni postupak jer često u komisiji budu specijalisti koji s IVF-om nemaju puno veze. Npr. kod mene je u komisiji za bolovanja pedijatar i specijalist za patologiju i sudsku medicinu i to obadvojica pred mirovinu i pitanje je koliko su upućeni uopće u elementarne pojmove iz MPO.

I da još dodam, uglavnom dr. B. na SD-u napiše-molim mirovanje i kontrola za 3 tjedna i onda ti doktorica mirne duše može napisati ove komplikacije.
Nećeš valjda na stresni posao nakon ovako skupog i kompliciranog postupka ići prije kontrole. Nikad ne znaš kako ćeš reagirati na neuspjeli postupak-često nakon njega dođe do obilnog krvarenja i bolova.

----------


## Nena

Raspitat ću se ja oko tih njihovih naputaka kod liječnika koje privatno znam, ali im nisam pacijent... Ali ne sada... Od sada obećavam da se neću dati uznemiravati oko toga i da ću tu betu nastojiti čim mirnije dočekati.
Ima dovoljno vremena i kasnije da oni upoznaju mene babarogu   :Grin:  , kada se skinem s Normabela i budem manje pomirljiva hehehehe.

Pčelice, rvukovi2, Tia - hvala  :Heart:

----------


## rvukovi2

Samo smireno, stvarno ti sad ne treba dodatno uzrujavanje.

Sretno!!!

----------


## malenaleo

Možda mi je promaklo, ali mene zanima da li se za to vrijeme bolovanja dobije puna plaća, mislim, da li se to tretira kao i komplikacije u trudnoći ili kako?

----------


## rvukovi2

Ne tretira se kao komplikacije u trudnoći, nego kao bolovanje radi bolesti pa ti onda plaća ovisi o tome kako je kod tebe ugovorena plaća za vrijeme bolovanja.

Ni na komplikacijama u trudnoći se ne dobije puna plaća, nego do maksimuma od 4250,00 bez obzira imala ti plaću 15.000,00 ili 100,00 kuna.

----------


## uporna

Dakle ja uvijek išla pod komplikacije u trudnoći i to iz jednostavnog razloga: Pa ja sam ta 2 tjedna trudnica dok beta ne pokaže suprotno   :Grin:  . I uredno nosila doznake na HZZO i dobivala od njih plaćeno za ta 2 tjedna ali maximum ti je do 4.250,00 kn (za cijeli mjesec).

----------


## manuela SPLIT

IVF PRIRODNI isto  3 tjedna bolovanja????? ili mozda ne?

....jel mi možete reći ćemu te vaginalete.. dobila sam utrogestan ----

i femaru.....??? svega čitam po netu o tome pa me malo strah...

 :/

----------


## medo&amp;cvrčak

Da li se na bolovanje moze ici samo ukoliko je IVf ili neki drugi postupak umjetne oplodnje u toku ili se moze i prilikom stimulacije ( klomifen) traziti od lijecnika bolovanje ? 
Recimo, bila sam na klomifenu prosli mjesec i imala od 12 DC stalno bolove (jajnici, leđa) i dosta sam se loše osjećala a uz to sam radila. Sad mi je drugi ciklus na klomifenu i ne znam da li da odem na bolovanje ili ne, jer se bojim da ce mi biti isto tako.

----------


## talia7

Kakva je procedura kad se postupak radi na privatnoj klinici?

----------


## talia7

da i u inozemstvu... Mariborčanke??

----------


## Ibili

Ja sam za sad svoj prvi ICSI postupak u privatnoj klinici bila na bolovanju 8 radnih dana, od punkcije 3 dana, jer me je poprilično boljelo, do ET, kada sam mirovala 5 dana.
Po doznake sam otišla kod dr. opće prakse, tražila je samo da donesem povijest bolesti iz te klinike i dala mi je bolovanje bez problema. Jedino sam ju ja još molila da mi ne stavi šifre vezane uz MPO jer nisam htjela da na poslu odmah svi sve znaju.

----------


## luce st

Ja imam super dr. koja nikad nije radila probleme, pa tako ni za Mb ni za privatnu kliniku, ni za klomifen ni AIH ni IVF. Donijela bi joj papire da joj pokažem i to je bilo tgo. Par puta me čak nagovarala da dulje ostanem na bolovanju nego što sam ja htjela. Međutim, često dr. nezna ili ne pogleda šifru bolovanja (pa je tako meni za zadnji IVF pisala komplikacije u trudnoći jer je kao htjela izići u susret, a meni je to financijski bilo nepovoljnije) tako da sada pošaljem muža po doznake za bolovanje sa malom "post-it" na kojoj je šifra bolovanja. Ima par šifri koje se mogu koristiti:

N 97   ženska neplodnost    do 14 dana
N 98 komplikacije vezane s potpomognutom oplodnjom    do 21 dan
Z 31 postupci u vezi s oplodnjom   do 7 dana

Ja sam za IVF koristila N98. Inače puno pričam tako da mi na poslu više manje svi znaju situaciju. Mislim da je to bitno, da se pomalo razbijaju tabui oko potpomognute oplodnje. Međutim, ja sam na neodređeno u državnoj firmi tako da imam taj luksuz, odnosno razumijem da onima koji rade u privatnika situacije nije baš tako sjajna. 

imate više info već na forumu, ali za svaki slučaj, evo pravilnika:

http://www.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeno/2003/0051.htm

 :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

U dva sam postupka bila po nekoliko dana na bolovanju (zapravo GO) i u trećem nakon transfera tjedan dana bolovanja. Obzirom da se glavni i odgovorni na poslu mrštio jer me nema na poslu (kao trebala sam valjda najaviti bolovanje - "zar se to nije znalo?"   :Laughing:  ), ja sam glupača odlučila ovaj puta biti 2 dana doma no u međuvremenu opametila sam se i sad znam da ću nakon ET-a na tjedan dana odmora. Moja dr. bi mi dala i 2-3 tjedna.   :Smile:

----------


## rvukovi2

oko "najave" bolovanja vidim da tvoj šef nije puno pametniji od moje ravnateljice-ta koza isto očekuje da ljudi "najavljuju" bolovanje-ja sam ju jednom dobro oprala zbog te gluposti-mogu si dozvolit jer sam kao sindikalna zaštićena pa me je sljedeći puta pitala zamislite "koji su moji zdravstveni planovi :shock: "
Idiota ima posvuda  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tiki_a

:Laughing:

----------


## tajan

Ja imam super dr. opće prakse tako da s bolovanjem nemam nikakvih problema. Doduše moja situacija je malo specifična, naime ja na posao putuje brodom pa mi nije bilo zgodno u 6 ujutro pikati se pred ljudima u brodu pa sam i prvih dana bila na bolovanju dok nisam pošla u Ljubljanu. tamo ostanem oko 2 sedmice, na bolovanju, naravno, a onda još dvije sedmice nakon transfera, mada sam sada pošla ranije na posao jer nisam imala živaca stajati doma i ne raditi ništa. A i moj šef zna o čemu se radi pa mi ne pravi probleme, a i nisam u privatnoj firmi.

----------


## ina33

Koji su ti "zdravstveni planovi"   :Laughing:  !!! Oh, Jesus, predobro   :Laughing: ! Iako, kod nas (u našem malome kolektiviću od Odjela) sve si dijelimo, takav imamo nekakav fer odnos, pa meni moja šefica što planira i gdje je i koje bolesti od dječice mora rješavat do u detalje - bila danas tu i tu, doktor rekao to i to, pa u čet moramo tamo i tamo itd.-  a ja uvijek najavim svoj godišnji "MPO plan", a moja kolegica je već i najavila planove o svojoj budućoj trudnoću da se znamo izorganizirat. Doduše, mi smo se u firmi nekako na to navikli jer se u 11.-me mjesecu moramo izjasniti za godišnji u 7.-me iduće godine (velika korporacija). Moji starci iz Dalmacije više to ni ne razmatraju nego samo strpavaju u rubriku "ZG čuda" i zezaju u stilu "nego, a šta ti planiraš 15.2.2010, stavili bi peć' ribu pa kad ćete na ručak..." Off topic, znam. 
Bolovanje - ja npr. nisam nikad uzimala više od 10 dana, najčešće max 5, ali to je bilo za MPO u mom gradu odn. u Deželi. Doduše, imala sam sreće i nisam nikad imala komplikacije (samo jednom jednu blagu HS) i zasad jednu operaciju, a nisam osobno believer u mirovanje nakon ET-a (to si tumačim rastezljivo, a meni paše da ne dumam doma je-nije, nego da odem na posao koji je uglavnom manje stresan nego da sam doma, i nema puno kretanja - admin sjedenje). Meni osobno više paše odmirovat nakon punkcije pa do ET-a jer tad imam najjače bolove pa si ostanem tih 3-5 dana doma. Doduše ja sam i na MPO klinikama di nema preporuke za baš mirovanje doma (odn. ja si to nakon ovoliko godina tako tumačim  8) - VV i MB). Ali, i to se razvija sa MPO stažom - prvo bolovanje sve kako doktor kaže, 2 tjedna, a poslije se to, što bi rekla sanja30 sa svojim iskustvom s preko 10 IVF-ova "racionalizira".

----------


## rvukovi2

ina ok je planirati godišnji, ja sam čak svima na poslu uvijek govorila, a naravno i ravnateljici kako idem u postupak da se može planirati zamjena jer mora biti zamjena na mojem mjestu.

i kod mene nema izbora hoću ili neću bolovanje-1. do posla u jednom smjeru imam 42 km i moram voziti auto preko brda, dolina i zavoja po svakakvom vremenu, ostajati ponekad i 12 sati na poslu ako mi se poklopi kakav aktiv i sastanak popodne jer mi se ne isplati vraćati doma, a drugo defektolog sam i radim s takvom populacijom djece da jednostavno moram otići na bolovanje ako želim izbjeći udarac u trbuh, trčanje i skakanje za djecom-tko god od defektologa radi u specijalnoj ustanovi reći će ti kako to izgleda.
najgora stvar od svega je što nas apsolutno sve u kolektivu ravnateljica mobira na najgnjusnije načine i što taj pritisak meni jednostavno ne treba kad sam u postupku i jedva čekam da si nađem posao na nekom drugom radnom mjestu na kojem ću u miru moći raditi ono što volim i za što sam se školovala.čekala sam da ostanem trudna i da rodim pa da se maknem konačno iz te horor kuće-nadam se da ću uspjeti to i ostvariti do kraja.

----------


## ina33

Držim ti palčeve za sve! I bjež' van čim prije.

----------


## neya

Ne mogu ne komentirati kako ste skromne s bolovanjima, od mene je "gora" jedino tajan. Ja svaki put budem barem 2 do 2 i pol tjedna na bolovanju. A već sam skupila i popriličan staž, 3 inseminacije i 2 IVF-a, ah da ne zaboravim, i poslije HSG-a sam bila tjedan dana doma. Nekako si mislim, ako imamo pravo do 21 dan zašto ne iskoristiti. Onda se barem naspavam (jer sam od onih na normabelima), pročitam neke knjige koje ne stignem, pogledam filmove... Već se pomalo lovim da jedva čekam idući postupak da bi se odmorila, a ne da bi ostala trudna (s obzirom da mi moja pozitivna beta sve više sliči na neki SF). Dr. opće prakse mi je o.k. ni ne traži da vidi moje papire od IVF-a, prije mi je pisala neke lažne šifre, ali sad piše prave. Moji na poslu ne znaju ništa, javim da imam gripu i to je to. Mada sam sada u fazi razmišljanja da kažem na poslu jer mi se više ne da muljati za kašnjenja zbog UZV-a, a postupci se zaredali... Ali, bojim se da ne bi ispalo kao kod rvukovi2, pa da me pitaju kad planiram bolovanje, ili npr. da ne bi pao prijedlog da ga odgodim zbog puno posla. Evo, baš sam danas odlučila "staviti karte na stol" na poslu i onda me ova tema malo pokolebala.

----------


## Pinky

podizem malo jer je jako bitna tema

----------


## sandric

Evo malo moje price. Koju planiram realizovati ako sve prodje ok, nadam se. Ja radim u privatnoj agenciji za racunovodstvo vec 12 god. na radnom mjestu sefa racunovodstva. Tempo je kao u kosnici konstantno od 7h-15h, nas 10 zaposlenih na 70m2 poslovnog prostora, stranke hirovite i nestrpljive i hoce da budu usluzeni bez cekanja, mi vec sisli s uma od zakonskih rokova. I sta reci. Kad bi se vratila u tu atmosferu i 21 dan nakon ET ja bi pala u nesvjest. Posle operacija zbog vanmatericnih ostajala sam 15 dana na bolovanju. Sad planiram u maju rascistiti svoj sto, razduziti pecate firmi i lagano krenuti ka Mariboru. Sefu sam nagovjestila odlazak ovim rjecima: U maju idem na vantjelesnu oplodnju i imam po povratku 21 dan redovnog bolovanja. Ako posle prvog uzv bude sve ok cucemo se za dalje. Planiraj da se moje odsustvo moze produziti u zavisnosti kako se budem osjecala. I nije puno komentarisao ali mu nije bilo ni pravo. I on je privatnik i gleda svoj interes ali sam i ja tako dobro svjesna svega kroz sta prolazim. Izricito zbog stresa planiram voditi racuna posle IVF-a.  Malo leskarenje po kuci, neke dobre knjige za opustanje, posle podne lagana setnjica i tako u krug. A nadje se zamjena za sve nas. Posebno kod privatnika. Mislim da je nas cilj najbitniji od svega. Jedino u slucaju kad su finansije neophodne pa smo primorani da se vratimo na posao. Ja vjerujem da ce mi u tom periodu plata biti korigovana suprotno zakonu koji me stiti ali spremna sam "zavrnuti sve slavine" i pomoci psihicki sebi da sve to prebrodim.

----------


## vinalina

Rvukovi, kaj ti to opisuješ moju školu???
Jer nemogu vjerovati da postoji još takva oštrokonđa kao što je moja, pa to nije ljudski, u što su se to ljudi pretvorili. 
Na meni je moja ravnateljica radila mobing prošlu godinu, kaj sam zaradila hrpu bakterija i HPV visokog rizika, pa sam prebacila ploču, otišla sam 2 tjedna na bolovanje, jer mi je dr vidio da sam psihički uništena, povadila krv odmah sljedeći dan i ove dane se odmarala (s tim da kad sam rekla da idem na bolovanje pitala me - je a kaj bum ja sad??? Kao da me briga). Došla sam u školu i radila tjedan dana, pa za vikend slomila ruku. E tu je poludila. Ali bila sam tjedan dana na bolovanju jer me bolila i guza i leđa i sve kak sam ruknula. I 5 tjedana sam radila s gipsom. I dođem ti ja jedan dan da pitam nešto vezano uz natjecanja, a mene tajnica pogleda i pita _ kaj opet ideš na bolovanje??? A ja sam rekla _ne, a kaj i da idem??? Bože dragi imamo pravo na to. Kud nam svi oduzimaju naše pravo, još ćamo i same sebe sabotirati??? E tu gdje možemo ćemo si uzeti prava za sebe koliko možemo i koliko nam treba, pa možda i još malo više. Meni je rekao dr opće prakse - koliko god budeš trebala, čovjek razumije problem - ako treba šaljem te na komisiju - i nemaju ti šta reći nego samo produžiti bolovanje. 
Postoji puno žena koje su doživile i psihički rastroj radi zajedničkog nam problema, cure nemojte si to dozvolit, jer je to jaaako teško. I onda imate 2 problema.

----------


## pčelica2009

prije sam bila obzirna pa sam dolazila raditi dan nakon punkcije.Više mi ne pada na pamet.Nitko ti ne kaže ni hvala-samo svatko gleda sebe(osim mojih kolegica).Ja sam provjerila-zakonski se može koristiti po dan od godišnjeg uz prethodnu najavu-tako si ostavim za uzv pojedinačne dane.Kada treba ići na punkciju-krećem sa N98- i to go-komplikacije(21 dan -100% bolovanje).I tako do vađenja ß.Imala sam već problema i dobila sam napismeno iz HZZO da imam pravo na povrat novca za bolovanje-i uvijek mi sve isplate-još i povrat poreza na injekcije i postupak.Sve koristim što god mogu jer ionako država debelo uzima za svoje poreze i ostalo od naših plaća.

----------


## tigrical

Znam da nisam neki primjer, ali u 9 postupaka nisam bila niti jedan dan na bolovanju, ali zato jer je meni tako lakše. Folikulometrije odradim rano ujutro, na dan punkcije uzmem jedan dan GO, a nakon transfera opet par dana godišnjeg, spojim s vikendom i odmaram. Na poslu sjedim (administracija).

----------


## Okarina

Dok sam išla u postupke u Splitu preglede sam obavljala prije ili poslije posla, uzimala po par dana godišnjeg za punkciju i transfer. Prošli mjesec sam bila u Pragu pa sam uzela bolovanje, šifra N98, koristila tri tjedna. Doznake sam dostavila firmi, a nakon toga sam dobila doznake poštom (vjerojatno poslala doc.) od hzzo-a s naznakom da vratim u firmu i da ide na teret firme. Ovo pišem iz razloga jer sam mislila da ova šifra ide na teret hzzo-a. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## dani82

Ja također radim u prosvjeti, izgleda da je u svakoj školi sve isto... kako još uvijjek nemam posao za stalno (4. godine radim po zamjenama) lani sam radila s gnojnom anginom i temperaturom 38°C   :Rolling Eyes:  
... Sad u veljači ulazim u postupak i uopće ne znam što da radim, možda bi si i mogla nać zamjenu za 2 dana, za punkciju i transfer (koju naravno onda moram sama platit), ali ne znam što da radim nakon transfera, je li mi se pametno vratit na posao?

----------


## pčelica2009

Baš i ne -pogotovo što znaš da smo mi u prosvjeti puno više izložene bolestima i padu imuniteta zbog djece

----------


## šniki

Joooj curke mislim da je bolje uzeti bolovanje,naravno ako ste u mogućnosti, a po zakonu bi trebalo to tako biti( ali znam gdje živimo i kako to ide) Ovi periodi godine su kaos za nas prosvjetu i bolje je ne zekati se.....(pčelice kad nam kozice stignu bude veselo) a uostalom trube o nastavku one gripe, a to treba svakako izbjeći....

----------


## pčelica2009

da...kozice sve poharaju a najgore mi je bilo kad sam krenula u postupak-kad ono gnojni meningitis.Došli iz zavoda za javno zdravstvo i rekli da su trudnice u prvom tromjesječju u opasnosti jer može doći do malformacije ploda.Definitivno sm ZA bolovanje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja također radim u prosvjeti, izgleda da je u svakoj školi sve isto... kako još uvijjek nemam posao za stalno (4. godine radim po zamjenama) lani sam radila s gnojnom anginom i temperaturom 38°C   
> ... Sad u veljači ulazim u postupak i uopće ne znam što da radim, možda bi si i mogla nać zamjenu za 2 dana, za punkciju i transfer (koju naravno onda moram sama platit), ali ne znam što da radim nakon transfera, je li mi se pametno vratit na posao?


I ja sam u prosvjeti i isto mi je zeznuto biti svaki put na bolovanju sad sam zadnji put odlučila da ću raditi ali nisam ni došla do transfera, nažalost
A zašto sama moraš platiti zamjenu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

A znam i jednu trudnicu koja bi ubrzo trebala roditi i baš je nakon transfera dobila kozice (ne radi u prosvjeti), ali po ultrazvuku je sve uredu s bebom, a baš je bila izvan sebe od brige kad joj se to sve izdogađalo

----------


## dani82

Sama moram platit zamjenu jer ovi u tajništvu dižu frku ako otvaraš bolovanje na 1 ili 2 dana i uvijek traže kolegice da te mijenjaju.... a meni je već tako neugodno, jer su žene stvarno super i svaki put su mi izlazile u susret sada kada sam prikupljala nalaze i potvrde za postupak iako sam najmlađa u kolektivu i nisam čak tamo za stalno.... i onda je kod nas običaj kada nađeš nekog da te mijenja 1-2 jednostavno mu platiš i gotovo.

Međutim ovi vaši postovi su me potaknuli da zaboravim na školu i otvorim bolovanje, itako već 4 godine  sve podređujem školi kako bi ušla u "njihovu" milost i dobila više posao za stalno, a ne da posao ponovno dobije neka koja je tek izašla s fakulteta ali ima dobro zaleđe   :Rolling Eyes:  
Što je najgore baš u 2. mjesecu, kada je meni postupak, će se vjerojatno odlučivati o jednom netom oslobođenom radnom mjestu koje bi po načelu pravednosti trebala dobit ja ali već se pojavila jedna mlada pretendantica.... tako da se ja već sad nerviram, a to za postupak nikako nije dobro.

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja sam zbog takvih "iz zaleđa" čekala punih 10 god na posao za stalno-i vjeruj mi dobila sam ga baš kada sam bila na bolovanju zbog postupka(prije toga sam javno obznanila da ću tužiti ustanovu ako zaposli bilo koga tko je došao poslije mene).

----------


## dani82

Mislim da je i kod mene došlo do toga da ću se morat zaprijetit jer ovo stvarno više nema smisla... mogu mislit kako je tebi bilo... i neke moje kolegice su toliko čekale.

----------


## maca2

Ja također radim u prosvjeti ( šta je ovo, koliko nas ima  :shock:  ) i svaki put prije kretanja u postupak kažem da me nema slijedeća 2-3 tjedna i da sam na bolovanju ( prošla 2 puta sam išla na bolovanje kad sam krenula na injekcije ili dan prije punkcije ), uopće me ne zanima kako će se snaći - nitko mi do sada nije radio probleme. Postupci su mi uvijek bili u najgore vrijeme za prosvjetu ( jedan u 6.mj a jedan u 9.mj )
Dapače svaki put mi zažele puno sreće i povratak na posao tek nakon godinu,dvije   :Grin:   !

----------


## Biene

dani 82, kada te nema 1-2 dana očito ne otvaraš bolovanje, već se radi o tzv. solidarnoj zamjeni, koja uopće nije solidarna ako je moraš platiti. Solidarna bi bila da ti kolegica uskoči 1-2 dana pa kad njoj bude trbalo ti mijenjaš nju.
Moj ti je savjet da tebi nema tko iz tajništva raditi probleme jer ideš 1-2 dana na bolovanje ( to ti se ovima u računovodstvu ne da računati u vezi plaće), da odeš na bolovanje i mirno ideš na kontrole i postupak.
Obavezno kontaktiraj pravnika svojeg sindikata (na to imaš pravo besplatno) i sredi si svoj status. Jedan mail ili telefonski poziv od strane sindikata i da vidiš samo kako će ravnatelj poštivati zakone.
Cure moje stavite sebe i svoju obitelj na prvo mjesto.
Sretno.

----------


## Ginger

> Cure moje stavite sebe i svoju obitelj na prvo mjesto.


veliki potpis na ovo!

ja imam sreću pa imam super radnu okolinu i to mi jaaako puno znači
direktor mi je prvi rekao da idem na bolovanje (još kad sam prvi put kretala) u postupke, jer on nije siguran koliko će me moći poštediti s obzirom na prirodu posla
ovaj put nisam još odlučila hoću li biti doma ili ne
jer na poslu je naporno psihički, a doma oko mene i po meni skače 14-mjesečna haharica  :Smile:

----------


## pčelica2009

> dani 82, kada te nema 1-2 dana očito ne otvaraš bolovanje, već se radi o tzv. solidarnoj zamjeni, koja uopće nije solidarna ako je moraš platiti. Solidarna bi bila da ti kolegica uskoči 1-2 dana pa kad njoj bude trbalo ti mijenjaš nju.
> Moj ti je savjet da tebi nema tko iz tajništva raditi probleme jer ideš 1-2 dana na bolovanje ( to ti se ovima u računovodstvu ne da računati u vezi plaće), da odeš na bolovanje i mirno ideš na kontrole i postupak.
> Obavezno kontaktiraj pravnika svojeg sindikata (na to imaš pravo besplatno) i sredi si svoj status. Jedan mail ili telefonski poziv od strane sindikata i da vidiš samo kako će ravnatelj poštivati zakone.
> Cure moje stavite sebe i svoju obitelj na prvo mjesto.
> Sretno.


Također imaš pravo na korištenje novog godišnjeg odmora.Znači po zakonu ako koristiš po jedan dan-samo ga upravi moraš najaviti 24h ranije.To je tvoje zakonsko pravo.Ne trebaš ti tražiti zamjenu.Samo ranije najavi da koristiš jedan dan od godišnjeg.

----------


## vinalina

E sad, ponudili su mi u jednoj školi zamjenu za tri tjedna. 
A ja neznam, baš sad krećem u stimulirani postupak i zanima me vaše mišljenje - jednu srijedu bi trebala slobodno radi folikulometrije. I baš taj dan počinjem s Gonalima. Da li da prihvatim, ako da, da li da budem ptvorena ili da ih taj dan ujutro nazovem i kažem da mi je zlo?

----------


## vinalina

Mlim hitan odgovor  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## šniki

Ako je to samo zamjena na tri tjedna mislim da ti se tu ne isplati živcirati i sve podređivati tome.....bitno je da si što smirenija i da se ne trebaš još dodatno oko toga uzrujavati....mislim pošto već znaš da ideš u postupak....to je samo moje mišljenje koje ne mora biti nužno ispravno  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Drago mi je da brojiš sitno do postupka

----------


## dani82

Ja na tvom mjestu također ne bi prihvatila zamjenu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam na svoje stalno radno mjesto čekala 6 god radeći na zamjeni i isto sam se morala boriti rukama i nogama da ne upadne jedna preko veze koja je radila možda 1 god. ( i jednu god bila na porodiljnom), ma da je i upala pozvala bih inspekciju pa bi se lako ispostavilo tko je trebao upasti prije.
Uglavnom dobila sam posao a nije mi ni sad svejedno kad moram na bolovanje.
Dani slažem se s curama nemaš ti šta plaćati ikome da te mjenja, ja bih se isto obratila sindikalnoj povjerenici i stavila to načisto, nitko ti neće za to reći ni hvala a samo sebi radiš štetu.

----------


## dani82

Hvala cure na savjetima, tako sam nekako i odlučila napravit, kad budem išla na folikometrije ću zamolit kolegice da me mijenjaju 1. i eventualno 2. sat (one su ionako u rano jutro, zar ne??), a od punkcije do bete ću uzet bolovanje i gotovo....

----------


## Blekonja

na mom postupku uzela sam godišnji jer sam ga imala dosta i samo zadnja 3 dana tražila bolovanje, pošto mi je dr sama pisala doznake bez da sam išla u nje (zna cijelu situaciju, srele smo se na hodniku i rekla sam joj da čekam betu i koliko će mi otprilike trebati dana   :Grin:  ) i vidim sad na doznakama da mi je napisala šifru ipak ovu kraću Z31 nadam se da je to zato što sam bila samo tri dana na bolovanju, a da mi je trebalo od transfera do bete onih 15 dana valjda bi mi dala koju dužu   :Rolling Eyes:  ovo ja već planiram za sljedeći put da se znam postavit   :Laughing:  iako mi  je dr. super stvarno barem do sada bila, sve pohvale za nju   :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hvala cure na savjetima, tako sam nekako i odlučila napravit, kad budem išla na folikometrije ću zamolit kolegice da me mijenjaju 1. i eventualno 2. sat (one su ionako u rano jutro, zar ne??), a od punkcije do bete ću uzet bolovanje i gotovo....


Jesu da ali ne ide uvijek sve tako brzo ja sam nekad čekala i po 2 sata a počnu negdje oko 8 sa folik. ( bar je tako bilo prije) pa onda još izračunaj koliko će ti trebati da se vratiš na posao, ja sam se tako totalno nervirala i brinula hoću li stići kad sam rekla i onda sam si lijepo uzela bolovanje pa sam bila na miru

----------


## tlatincica

Dižem temu:
zanima me odlazite li na bolovanje/ godišnji prije punkcije i jeste li na bolovanju do bete? 
Naime, radim fizički nezahtjevan posao i u prethodnom (neuspješnom) postupku došla sam do zaključka da bi mi bilo bolje da sam zadnji tjedan bolovanja, kad sam se sama doma dosađivala i preispitivala svaki simptom jel li je ili nije, provela na poslu i da sam taj tjedan bolovanja iskoristila *prije postupka* da se smirim, sredim i rasterećena krenem u postupak. Nažalost, jako si teško mogu dozvoliti da me 3 tjedna nema na poslu pa pokušavam iskombinirati najbolje što mogu iz onoga što imam.

----------


## dani82

*tlatincice* potpuno te razumijem... ja sam prošli  postupak bila doma 2 tjedna - od punkcij.... mislila sam biti doma i do bete, ali mi je to bilo previše predaleko a i doma sam već ludila.
Ovaj postupak planiram uzet bolovanje od punkcije pa tjedan dana i to je to.

----------


## Marnie

ja uzmem bolovanje samo na dan punkcije, a ako imam samo 1 folikul i rano mi obave punkciju, čak niti tada. Od transfera uzmem 1 tjedan. Na svom prvom IVF-u sam bila 2 tjedan na bolovanju i mislila sam da ću svisnuti od iščekivanja. Ja također radim posao gdje sjedim, ali zna biti stresan, tako da prvi tjedan (kada bi trebalo biti ugnježđavanje itd.) volim ostati doma. Osim toga moja dr. opće prakse me gnjavi i daje mi samo 1 tjedan za IVF postupak, a za 2. tjedan bolovanja moram ići na komisiju.

----------


## AnneMary

evo i ja planiram na bolovanje od transfera, mislila sam do bete kao i s prvom trudnoćom, ali sam zaboravil akoje se šifre koriste, tj. po kojoj osnovi jer za IVF je predviđeno samo 7 dana bolovanja, kako opravdat drugih 7 dana.

----------


## tlatincica

Ja sam imala N97 -Ženska neplodnost do 14 dana.

----------


## Ginger

> evo i ja planiram na bolovanje od transfera, mislila sam do bete kao i s prvom trudnoćom, ali sam zaboravil akoje se šifre koriste, tj. po kojoj osnovi jer za IVF je predviđeno samo 7 dana bolovanja, kako opravdat drugih 7 dana.


N 97 ženska neplodnost do 14 dana
*N 98 komplikacije vezane s potpomognutom oplodnjom do 21 dan - ja sam uvijek išla po toj šifri
*Z 31 postupci u vezi s oplodnjom do 7 dana

----------


## AnneMary

hvala curke to ide s menom kod doktora.

----------


## Jim

Curke meni je dr.rekao da nije potrebno strogo mirovanje nakon transfera, na sam dan ET odležati a ostalo se vratiti uobičajenim aktivnostima ali samo lagano i bez naprezanja i stresa. Kažu da mirovanje ne povećava mogućnost začeća, dapače strogo mirovanje se ni ne preporuča.

----------


## loks

meni zadnji put gin nije htjela napisat onu potvrdu tako da bolovanje nisam mogla dobiti, čak niti na dan punkcije (12 folikula - 9 js) i možete si zamisliti kako bi super skoncentirano i predano taj dan radila. tako da sam godišnji koristila i mogu vam reći da u tom trenu nisam imala izbora pa sam prihvatila, ali više nema šanse. nije mi to ok jer ako imam pravo na bolovanje želim to pravo. promijenila sam gin pa se nadam da će za ovaj postupak biti ok i da ću moć koristit bolovanje. ne iz razloga da mirujem i ne mičem se, nego jednostavno da budem opuštena, smirena, bez razmišljanja i planiranja svakodnevnice. jer nije nam svaki dan isti, ponekad nas iznerviraju i ražaloste i najgluplje stvari, postupci i riječi koje ne možeš izbijeći ukoliko si u poslu i điru, a te dane želim se poštediti svega toga i prepustiti i želim biti mažena i pažena, jer ja to zaslužujem....

----------


## tlatincica

Ma kod kojeg si to ginekologa bila? Neću se razbacivat s pridjevima o takvim liječnicima...  :Mad: 
I da, ja to zaslužujem!
Ne mislim ja ležat po cijele dane- ne mogu sve i da hoću- ali drugo je kad si doma a drugo kad si na poslu.
Ja sam odlučila da ću nakon transfera 7 dana mirovati (knjige, tv, šetnjice...) a onda se vraćam na posao, sa stavom "bolje mi se ne obraćaj ako nemaš samo lijepe vijesti"  :Grin:

----------


## andiko

> Baš i ne -pogotovo što znaš da smo mi u prosvjeti puno više izložene bolestima i padu imuniteta zbog djece


Ja ne bih išla na bolovanje svaki put nakon trensfera... Trudnoća da...kad se zna da je dugoročno, pa ljudi mogu naći zamjenu...

Moj primjer-
Meni se mali bio razbolio taman na dan transfera....MOrala sam bit s njim doma. Roto virus. Proljev, povraćanje....slabost. Ma katastrofa. I ta dva tjedna smo nas dva bolesni bili doma. Ja trudna i sve super....! A mislila nema šanse... Nije jedno povezano s drugim... Valjda..

----------


## crvenkapica77

e da vas  pitam  jeli koja od vas   tj.  vm  isao na bolovanje  zbog ivf......
ja ne radim.....ali   bi trebali ja i mm   vec oko 7dc  za zg i tamo cemo biti do  transfera.. ( ca  10dana)...zanima me jel moze mm uzeti bolovanje   i koju sifru da mu upisu.....vec  smo i  natuknuli jednom  prilikom dr.  opce praxe  i on je   rekao da  mm ima pravo  uzeti bolovanje  sad samo ne znam  sta treba pisati i traze li oni  kakav  papir   od  dr. mpo....

----------


## jelena30

Ja sam oba put dobila bolovanje bez problema ali od doktorice opće prakse pod šifrom N98 do 20 dana, samo me je tražila da joj na kraju 
donesem nalaz da se vidi da smo bili u postupku zbog kontrola koje ona ima

----------


## crvenkapica77

ok    ja ne pitam zbog sebe  ja ne radim........pitam ima li moj muz pravo na bolovanje?

----------


## tlatincica

Ne bih se kladila, ali mislim da ne. Nije on u postupku, ti si. Nek počne gledati za godišnji.

----------


## jelena30

možda može dobiti bolovanje samo za dan punkcije ali mislim da mu je to bez veze, već je bolje uzeti slobodan dan tako radi MM naravno ako ima razumnog šefa.
Od ZG sam udaljena 250km tako da u vrijeme postupka sam u ZG a MM dođe samo kad je punkcija

----------


## andreja

> ok    ja ne pitam zbog sebe  ja ne radim........pitam ima li moj muz pravo na bolovanje?


ima i TM pravo na bolovanje,ali samo za dan punkcije,tj.njemu se piše šifra za spermiogram...tak je barem MM dobil od dr.opće prakse.

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je dr.  jednom rekao da  moze dobit   e sad cemo i vidjeti....

----------


## loks

ciaos cure, mene zanima jedna stvar, please pomagajte! planiram sad na slijedećem postupku ići na bolovanje. vidila sam gore koje su šifre i šta znače pa me sad zanima da li koja od tih šifri dozvoljava bolovanje od 100% dnevnice, odnosno da ne gubim i da mi ne umanjuju na plaći kao na uobičajenom bolovanju?

----------


## kiara79

> ciaos cure, mene zanima jedna stvar, please pomagajte! planiram sad na slijedećem postupku ići na bolovanje. vidila sam gore koje su šifre i šta znače pa me sad zanima da li koja od tih šifri dozvoljava bolovanje od 100% dnevnice, odnosno da ne gubim i da mi ne umanjuju na plaći kao na uobičajenom bolovanju?


loks...možeš uzeti bolovanje i da ti dr.opće prakse piše šifru bolovanja GO što su komplikacije i na to dobivaš maximum4250 kn za bolovanje,a kad ti piše AO onda je to obično bolovanje i kao takvo se i računa...
e sad ti vidi da li se tebi više isplati biti na običnom bolovanju ili na komplikacijama,dakle to vidiš po visini svoje plaće...
ja sam trenutno na bolovanju šifra N 98 i uzela sam AO,jer imam veću plaću pa bi od komplikacija manje dobila...

----------


## Gabi25

meni moja doktorica nije htjela (zapravo je rekla da ne smije) napisati komplikacije nego obično bolovanje ova gore šifra
mislim da ovisi i o doktoru

----------


## kiara79

meni prvo htio staviti komplikacije,ali sam molila da bude obično bolovanje.
da Gabi imaš pravo,ovisi puno i o dr.

----------


## loks

hvala kiara i gabi, puno ste mi pomogle!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Loks visina plaće u privatnim firmama ovisi od Pravilnika o radu ili kolektivnog ugovora. Mislim da ti radiš u državnoj ustanovi, pa su pravila sigurno drukčija.
Ja sam odlučila radit od doma prvi tjedan nakon transfera, i to pola radnog vremena.  Drugi tjedan ću vjerojatno radit normalno da mi brže prođu dani...

----------


## Jim

Ja sam točno onako kako preporučuju ... 3-5 dana nakon transfera mirovanje a dalje lagani povratak svakodnevnim aktivnostima bez naprezanja...i nije uspjelo.
Iskreno mislim da uspjeh ivf-a ne ovisi o mirovanju, ali mislim da se treba čuvati od naprezanja, stresa ... samo lagano !

----------


## delfin

Curke, kako vi rješavate izostanke s posla za vrijeme postupaka? Ovdje čitam da imamo pravo na bolovanje, a ja sam nedavno pitala svoju gin i rekla mi je da* nemam pravo na bolovanje za vrijeme postupka*! Imam takav posao da je godišnji moguće koristiti isključivo ljeti tako da ta opcija za mene nije opcija. Sad sam na godišnjem, ali naravno klinike se ljeti zatvaraju.

----------


## kiara79

delfin draga...to su GLUPOSTI !!! naravno da imaš pravo na bolovanje!!!
to što je tvojem gin.teško napisati malu pov. bolesti kao prijedlog dr.opće prakse da otvori bolovanje zove se lijenost ili čisti bezobrazluk...
kad ideš na folikulometrije traži bolo0vanje na Z31,a nakon postupka iskombiniraj N 97...imaš pravo koristiti bolovanje i ja ne bi izašla iz ordinacije dok to pravo ne bi iskoristila...
budi uporna,dosadna i ne daj se istjerati..
pozzzz..

----------


## delfin

*kiara79*, hvala! Bit ću uporna! Već mi je dosta te m oje ginekologice...

----------


## tlatincica

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf

----------


## delfin

*tlatincice* draga, hvala ti. Isprintat ću ovo i nabit joj na nos. Očito ću opet morat mijenjat ginekologa, samo se bojim da ni kod nekog drugog neću dobiti bolji tretman. Nažalost,imam iskustva...

----------


## crvenkapica77

*delfin,*   imas potpuno pravo na bolovanje, pa mm je dobio cak bolovanje  za ivf   .....

----------


## ježić

Podižem malo...

Spremam se na 1. IVF, u ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija 8 dc.
Radim u školi, i to dva radna mjesta, najavila sam jednoj i drugoj ravnateljici da sam u postupku i da me neće biti neko vrijeme. Inače sam mislila ostati barem 5-7 dana nakon transfera doma. Nije da se bojim da će mi se neko od djece zaletjeti u trbuh ili nešto slično, ali čisto se želim malo lišiti živciranja i stresa.
E sad, zanima me zapravo vrijeme do punkcije i transfera. Do sad sam u ove 4 inseminacije uzela sve skupa 1 dana bolovanja, a sve ostalo sam odrađivala ili su organizirali nekakve zamjene. Meni je problem što ne mogu računati da ću s folikulometrija stizati na vrijeme na posao i ne znam na koliko ukupno folikulometrija uopće trebam računati. Glupo mi je da se stalno grčim oko toga hoću li stići na nastavu ili ne, tko će me mijenjati ili što ću odrađivati. Jel mi je pametnije odmah otvoriti bolovanje i za to ili nekako stisnut zube i izgurati? Prosvjetarke...? Ostali...? Kako ste vi to rješavali?

----------


## sildad

Teško je to točno reći, ali čini mi se prosjek 2 do 3 folikulometrije do punkcije. Nekad punkcija bude 10. ili 11.dc, pa onda stigneš na samo jednu, eventualno dvije. Gdje si u postupku, privatno ili u Petrovoj? Ne znam da li se oni tebi mogu prilagoditi, to će bolje znat cure koje su tamo. U svakom slučaju sretno.

----------


## Inesz

Drage cre, imate pravo biti na bolovanju. Kopiram Pravilnik iz Narodnih novina. (radi toga su velika slova) :Smile:  Ako imate potrebu biti na bolovanju, ako tako osjećate, ne idite iz ordinacije dok vam  obiteljski liječnik ne otvori bolvanje. Nisam sigurna da li vaš primarni ginekolog treba dati preporuku obiteljskom da otvori bolovanje kao što je u slučaju komplikacija u trudnoći.
Evo pravilnika:
PRAVILNIK
O ROKOVIMA NAJDULJEG TRAJANJA BOLOVANJA OVISNO O VRSTI BOLESTI
(»Narodne novine« br. 94/01, 88/02 i 149/02)
ROKOVI DO KOJIH MOŽE TRAJATI PRIVREMENA NESPOSOBNOST ZA RAD ZBOG BOLESTI, OZLJEDE ILI DRUGIH OKOLNOSTI KOJE UTVRĐUJE IZABRANI DOKTOR MEDICINE PRIMARNE ZDRAVSTVENE ZAŠTITE PREMA MEĐUNARODNOJ KLASIFIKACIJI BOLESTI I SRODNIH ZDRAVSTVENIH PROBLEMA
– 10. REVIZIJA

 N97               Ženska neplodnost                                                                           do 14 dana

 N98               Komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom                                    do 21 dan

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Podižem malo...
> 
> Spremam se na 1. IVF, u ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija 8 dc.
> Radim u školi, i to dva radna mjesta, najavila sam jednoj i drugoj ravnateljici da sam u postupku i da me neće biti neko vrijeme. Inače sam mislila ostati barem 5-7 dana nakon transfera doma. Nije da se bojim da će mi se neko od djece zaletjeti u trbuh ili nešto slično, ali čisto se želim malo lišiti živciranja i stresa.
> E sad, zanima me zapravo vrijeme do punkcije i transfera. Do sad sam u ove 4 inseminacije uzela sve skupa 1 dana bolovanja, a sve ostalo sam odrađivala ili su organizirali nekakve zamjene. Meni je problem što ne mogu računati da ću s folikulometrija stizati na vrijeme na posao i ne znam na koliko ukupno folikulometrija uopće trebam računati. Glupo mi je da se stalno grčim oko toga hoću li stići na nastavu ili ne, tko će me mijenjati ili što ću odrađivati. Jel mi je pametnije odmah otvoriti bolovanje i za to ili nekako stisnut zube i izgurati? Prosvjetarke...? Ostali...? Kako ste vi to rješavali?


Ja sam do sad otvarala bolovanje za folik. upravo radi tog nestizanja u smjenu ali mislim da ću odsad za folikulometrije ako baš vidim da ću dosta kasniti samo taj dan uzeti bo a ostalo neću i još ću samo punkciju i transfer, poslije isto namjeravam raditi jer mi se dosta nabere onda bolovanja- zadnji put do bete sve skupa mjesec dana. Tako da to dosta osjetim na plaći i trebaju dužu zamjenu a kod mene ova situacija već traje godinama

----------


## Darkica

> Podižem malo...
> 
> Spremam se na 1. IVF, u ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija 8 dc.
> Radim u školi, i to dva radna mjesta, najavila sam jednoj i drugoj ravnateljici da sam u postupku i da me neće biti neko vrijeme. Inače sam mislila ostati barem 5-7 dana nakon transfera doma. Nije da se bojim da će mi se neko od djece zaletjeti u trbuh ili nešto slično, ali čisto se želim malo lišiti živciranja i stresa.
> E sad, zanima me zapravo vrijeme do punkcije i transfera. Do sad sam u ove 4 inseminacije uzela sve skupa 1 dana bolovanja, a sve ostalo sam odrađivala ili su organizirali nekakve zamjene. Meni je problem što ne mogu računati da ću s folikulometrija stizati na vrijeme na posao i ne znam na koliko ukupno folikulometrija uopće trebam računati. Glupo mi je da se stalno grčim oko toga hoću li stići na nastavu ili ne, tko će me mijenjati ili što ću odrađivati. Jel mi je pametnije odmah otvoriti bolovanje i za to ili nekako stisnut zube i izgurati? Prosvjetarke...? Ostali...? Kako ste vi to rješavali?


Ja nisam otvarala bolovanje zbog folikulometrija, jer sam na njih stizala. Inače, ja sam išla privatno dr. Lučingeru i uglavnom sam bila naručena između 13 i 14 sati. Uzmi još u obzir da nisam iz Zagreba...a stizala sam bez beda. Rijetko bi se dogodilo da dr ne može tada već ranije, tada bih otišla ranije iz škole, a koelgice bi me kolegijalno mijenjale (ja djeci sve kažem što se radi, zadam im zadatke i to je to). Ali, uvijek bih uzela bolovanje od punkcije do bete, jer sam željela mirovati, a onda pak laganini...a u školi to ne možeš...ja još i putujem na posao, a i vremenski uvjeti nisu isti kao u mom mjestu stanovanje. A i kada dođe sezona gripe i inih bolesti, djeca su tome podlođna, a tebi niej najpametnije štogod pokupiti. To mi je bolovanje otvarala dr Opce prakse s oznakom N98, jer bih tako imala pravo na 21 dan bolovanje (to se nadovezujem na Inesz).
Ipak, sve u svemu, ti najbolje znaš što tebi najbolje odgivara. Sretno!

----------


## Gabi25

Samo da kažem svoje gledište- apsolutno se slažem da treba uzeti bolovanje i ne se stresirati na poslu ALI kada postaneš maratonac (kao što kaže ina), pa si već bio na 4-5 postupaka, recimo na 3 godišnje, onda je to sve skupa 60 dana bolovanja, puna 2 mjeseca, koje će rijetko tko tolerirati. Kad netko uspije iz prve ili druge to se neće odraziti na njegov posao ali u ovom slučaju ja konkretno sam već postala pravi kemičar- točno znam kad što mogu iskemijati, pa to bude malo kašnjenje na posao ujutro, pa odrađivanje poslije, pa za punkciju godišnji i odmah drugi dan na posao, pa od transfera ostanem tjedan-dva na godišnjem. Bolovanja sam u cijeloj svojoj priči koristila tjedan dana. Jer ne mogu si dozvoliti da ostanem bez posla- jer cijela ova priča i puno košta...
Možda ne razmišljam kako treba ali stavljam se u poziciju svog poslodavca- što će mi radnik koji je godišnje 2 mjeseca na bolovanju koje ja moram platiti. Zvuči jako grubo ali nažalost danas je to tako :Sad:

----------


## Charlie

Potpisujem Gabi i još bih dodala da se to isto može odnositi i na prirodnjake koji mogu ići svaki mjesec...tko bi tolerirao toliko bolovanja. Ja uzmem samo nekoliko dana nakon transfera za stimulirani, a za prirodnjak niti to (btw trudnoću sam ostvarila kad sam ostala doma samo dan transfera i još jedan, znači kod mene nije smetalo).

Naravno da sve ovisi o vrsti posla, jeste li iz Zg, čak i o klinici, o psihičkom stanju...i želim vam svima da nikad ne postanete maratonci pa da ne morate ni znati kemijati s nekorištenjem bolovanja!

----------


## ježić

Ja sam u postupku u Petrovoj, tako da ne mogu računati da se meni tamo bilo tko prilagođava. S obzirom da mi je prvi IVF zbilja ne znam što mogu očekivati. Do sad su na poslu uvijek bili tolerantni na ova mala kašnjenja, tu i tam koja sitna zamjena, zato sam i iskoristila samo jedan dan bolovanja za 4 inseminacije. Kužim i ove maratonske priče, naravno da nije zgodno ako si stalno na bolovanju. Ruku na srce, meni je zapravo najdraže kad ja odradim svoje, inače stalno imam osjećaj da sam u nekom zaostatku, neovisno o tome tko me je mijenjao. Inače nisam sklona nekom virozama da se bojim da ću što pokupiti. Jedino što mi je ove godine raspored bitno drugačiji pa će mi biti puno teže stizati na posao za dane folikulometrija. A mislim si, ako za to ne uzmem bolovanje, onda me netko mora solidarno mijenjati, a to mi je neugodno stalno nekog žicati, da radi badava umjesto mene. Ah, u ponedjeljak ću valjda biti pametnija nakon pregleda, pa ću onda odlučiti.
Hvala svima na odgovorima.

----------


## Kaae

Meni su nekako osjecaji podijeljeni izmedju - joj i ja bih tako, dok s druge strane razumijem i stranu poslodavca, a i vjerojatnu neopravdanost svih silnih bolovanja koje se kod nas propisuju.

Mislim, bila sam i na jednoj i na _drugoj_ strani i stvarno mi se cini da je zlatna sredina negdje, jel, u sredini. Iako jos uvijek naginjem nasem hrvatskom sustavu, a ovaj ovdje me prestrasno frustrira.

U kratkim crtama - ovdje nema bolovanja zbog postupaka, osim ako se stvarno dogodi nesto opasno po zivot (vise trudnice nego potencijalne bebe). S obzirom da IVF sam po sebi nije opasan po zivot, gotovo nitko ne ostaje doma, osim ako se sve skupa moze isplanirati dovoljno tocno da zena moze na, recimo, redovan placeni godisnji.

S druge strane, ni lijecnici (kazem tako jer zenu u trudnoci prate ili reproduktivci, ili obicni ginekolozi, ponekad specijalisti, a najcesce, zapravo, opca praksa) ne propisuju bolovanja za cuvanje trudnoce, utrogestane, nista. Iznimni slucajevi dobivaju tretman koji kod nas u pravilu ide u paketu s prvim plusom na testu.

Ne znam koliko je to dobro ili nije. Vjerojatno je, s obzirom da se djeca radjaju u pravilu bez problema. :/

----------


## Richy

Srdačan pozdrav svima...evo i ja sam se našla u ovoj temi, jer naime čeka me postupak MPO na Vuk Vrhovcu, a radi se o tome da nisam iz Zagreba, ovisna sam o prijevozu, a uz sve to ...i ja radim u školi, ali na mjestu voditelja računovodstva, pa možete i zamisliti da mi uopće nije lako uskladiti sve poslovne i privatne obveze, a da pri tome budem mirna i spokojna i spremna na postupak!Uza sve to, moram još reći da imam stalan posao i da radim nepunih godinu dana...pa sada kada sam neki dan čula od svog doktora da ćemo trebati MPO, svijet mi se srušio u trenu....to je bio šok,iz toga razloga još sam rekla da trebam vremena da save to sjedne na svoje mjesto i da sve to skupa uskladim na najbolji mogući način, a da nitko previše ne trpi zbog toga..Tek dva puta sam bila na VV, te dane sam koristila kao godišnji odmor...ali brine me kad uđem u postupak, i kada budem svaki drugi-treći dan morala biti gore, nije to samo tako lako doći kad nisi iz ZG,...pa sam rezmišljala kako dobiti te dane slobodno i obaviti to u nekom miru i spokoju???kako vi to riješavate??Što je najbolje napraviti moje školarke???

----------


## linalena

Ja sam profesorica u jednoj zg gimnaziji i uvijek pokušavam bar dio postupka ugurati pod neke ferje jer ja ne mogu uzeti ni dana g.o dok traje nastava a više nemožemo uzeti ni slobodan dan jer se onda zamjene kolegama ne plate. Tako da mi preostaju privatni dogovori, ja sada tebi pa kada mi treba vratiš.
Tebi je u računovodstvu vjerojatno problem početkom mjeseca kada se rade plaće, da li imaš još kog zaposlenika preko kojega bi ti mogla posao odraditi od doma recimo. Naravno imaš pravo na bolovanje , razgovaraj sa svojom soc.ginicom i općom praksom. Probaj nažicati da ti za folikulometrije da eventualno 1 dan bolovanja. Ili se za te dane dogovori da ćeš ostati dulje u školi, recimo od 8-15 da dođeš poslije folikulometrije pa ostaneš i do 5.

Uglavnom sretno

----------


## Franka 35

Nažalost, još je teže kad radiš kod privatnika, i jedinu zamjenu možeš naći za par dana ljeti za g.o. - trudnoća je tema koja se ne smije niti spomenuti...Radiš i sa temperaturom 38,5, jer drugih opcija nema a stambeni kredit mjesečno dolazi na naplatu još 20 godina i 1 plaća je nedovoljna za izgurati mjesec...A druge opcije se niti ne naziru...  :Sad:

----------


## Richy

ma grozno je kako god okreneš...ja sam uvijek govorila da je u nekim stvarima, što se posla tiče jako teško biti žena...jer kada nisi udana, tražiš posao...poslodavac smatra da ćeš se brzo udati...ne valja...kada se udaš i nemaš djecu....aha,bit će trudna...ne valja...Kad su ti djeca velika, opet ne valja jer imaš dosta godina i tako u nedogled...Znam da prije svega čovjek mora gledati na sebe i svoje potrebe, ali isto tako znam da nije lakodanas naći posao, i kao i ja dobiti dobar posao i to za stalno...i onda odmah izbivati i slično...ali razmišljam da ipak više nemam što ni čekati, imam 32 godine i sada mi je stvarno vrijeme brinuti se o svojoj budućnosti...Još uvijek ne znam kako će se sve to odvijati i poklapati, ali nekako će morati biti...i ja sam radila prije u privatnim firmama i znam da je tamo situacija još puno,puno gora...u nekima se čak i potpisivalo na papiru da garantiraš da nećeš biti trudna, jer u protivnom gubiš posao!!Živa istina...jadno i tužno!

----------


## Smarta

pozdrav svima,
htjela bih podjeliti svoje iskustvo s vama. Bila sam na postupku IVFa 04.2011 i tada sam bila na bolovanju preko mjesec dana (nažalost spontani). Kako je prva šifra bolovanja bila N98, a druga održavanje moji poslodavci su vrlo jednostavno isčitali o čemu se radi. 
Nakon toga sam se vratila na posao i tada je započelo doslovno maltretiranje. Primjer- imala sam bronhitis nedavno, nisam htjela na bolovanje nego samo otići izvaditi krv, javila sam u firmu da ću kasniti pola sata- sat, a dobila odgovor da ne mogu izostati ni minute ukoliko im ne proslijedim svu dokumentaciju liječnika. Tražili su me da im dam na uvid kompletnu lječničku dokumentaciju uključujući uputnicu i povijest bolesti. To prepucavanje je trajalo cijeli dan, ja ni ne znam koliko su me puta pitali što mi je i zašto im neču pokazati uputnice i lječničku dokumentaciju. Naravno nisam im donjela ni uputnicu ni povijest bolesti...... 
Odmah po postupku u (4om mjesecu) su raspisali natječaj za moje radno mjesto i evo ja sam dobila kolegicu prije nepunih mjesec dana. Gotovo sam sigurna da ću dobiti otkaz čim se ona malo uhoda u posao. Ja se nadam da ću do tada biti doma s trbuhom jer imam novi  termin za IVF 11.2011
Ovaj puta ću uzeti bolovanje od prve folikulometrije upravo zbog tog maltretiranja mojih nadređenih.

----------


## ježić

Strašno!!! Jel ima poslodavac uopće ovlasti tražiti tako nešto?
Gdje radiš? Kakav ti ugovor imaš, na neodređeno ili određeno vrijeme?

----------


## dea84

Bitno je da li si na određeno ili neodređeno?
Mislim ima svega po firmama ali ovo stvarno nije moralno

----------


## Smarta

naravno da nemaju pravo, ali ja radim u privatnoj firmi gdje su mi nadređeni vlasnica firme i njezin sin. Imam ugovor na neodređeno i baš zbog toga mislim da su prvo zaposlili nekoga na moje mjesto, a onda će jednostavno meni dati otkaz (jer kad bi meni dali otkaz ne mogu zaposliti nikoga na moje radno mjesto 6 mjeseci, po nekom zakonu.....). Tako je bilo i sa kolegicom koja je prošle godine dobila otkaz- točno godinu dana prije nego su njoj dali otkaz zaposlili su osobu u "njen tim" ili na njeno radno mjesto.........
koma

----------


## dea84

Što se tiče otkaza na nedređeno moraju ispuniti jako puno uvjeta. Možda najbolje da proučiš zakon o radu. Znam privatna firma sve ima druga pravila. Ali mnogo toga se radi i u velikim firmama i onda kad netko zaprijeti odvjetnikom stvari se brzo mjenjaju u tvoju korist. Nisam sigurna trebala bi malo pogledat zakon ali da bi se osobi na neodređeno dao otkaz firma ako nema dovoljno opravdan razlog da si nešto zeznula može dat otkaz ako firma je u stečaju jer po zakonu (ako se nije mjenjalo) firma prvo treba omogućit radniku prekvalifikaciju za neko drugo radno mjesto ukoliko se tvoje ukida. U firmi ne smije biti otvoreno niti jedno radno mjesto na koje bi se ti s stručnom spremom mogla zaposlit.Tek kada nema druge mogućnosti osobi se daje otkaz al oda firma proglasuje stečaj (to naravno sve govorim za osobe na neodređeno). No ako ste mala privatna firma nažalost oni mogu izmislit dovoljno opravdan razlog za momentalnim otkazor jer ako managment se sastoji samo od vlasnika firme oni mogu sve. Nadam se da ima od nas netko tko je pravnik za radno pravo da mi bolje pomogne.Ili se savjetuj s nekim. Jedino što znam sigurno da nemoj pristajat na sporazumni raskid jer onda ti sve pada u vodu i nemaš pravo prijave na burzu.

----------


## Smarta

dea84, puno ti hvala na savijetima. Većinu toga sam naučila na primjeru kolegice koja je dobila otkaz prošle godine. Kod nas u firmi je luda kuća, zadnja dva otkaza su bila izvanredni otkazi, večina ljudi koja je otišla iz firme je na sudu sa vlasnicima ili radnici tuže njih ili vlasnici tuže radnike. Koma......
Ja se samo nadam da će ovaj postupak uspjeti i da ću se riješiti te patologije na poslu. Imam sreće što imam super soc gin i piše mi bolovanje bez problema.

----------


## dea84

Želim ti svu sreću....

----------


## ježić

*Smarta*, ovo kod privatnika zna uvijek biti gadno. Nemam ti što drugo reći, nego poželjeti da ostaneš trudna prije nego što na poslu bilo što poduzmu, a trudnoj ti valjda neće dati otkaz! Sretno!

----------


## thinkpink

cure ne zavaravajte se da vam privatnik u lijepoj našoj neće napraviti ama baš sve u svoju korist. nažalost, sve sam iskusila na svojoj koži, nakon 14 godina staža. sretno svima!

----------


## linalena

ja radim u školi i ajd manje više nemam problema, osim komentara pa i drito u lice, da nije u redu da djeca svako malo imaju drugog profesora.

No danas sam se iznenadila: s obzirom da sam odmah nakon stimuliranog postupka u 9mj sada u 10om u postupku s odmrznutim stanicama moram na komisiju HZZOa jer između bolovanja nije prošlo više od 30 dana, prošlo ih je 29, točno jedan dan fali.

----------


## Richy

Čula sam da tek nakon transfera se dobije neko otpusno pismo u kojem piše da j potrebno mirovanje, te na toj osnovi se može od liječnika tražiti bolovanje...ali mene zanima da li je ikako izvodivo tražiti bolovanje u periodu kada u tijeku postupka više puta tjedno moraš biti tamo, te skroz do kraja, znači od folikometrije do transfera...to je otprilike koliko dana ukupno??Ali, ima li osnove po nečemu dobiti bolovanje u tom periodu??I da li se bolovanje treba dogovoriti sa svojim doktorom ginekologom ili doktorom opće prakse??

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Doktor opće prakse daje bolovanje na preporuku ginekologa. Evo, ja sam na bolovanju od 16.08. i nisam imala nikakvih problema. Radim u školi pa je to lakše s poslodavcem, ali ni s liječnicima nikakvih problema. Krenula sam sa šifrom N97 zbog folikulometrije, a čim mi je test pokazao + ginekologica me poslala na komplikacije. Pod šifrom N97 piše do 14 dana ali moj doktor kaže neka se ja ne živciram oko toga što piše pa sam od 16.8. do 8.9. bila na toj šifri, nakon toga komplikacije, a sada na žalost nova šifra pošto sam završila na kiretaži...
Želim samo reći ako imate dobru ginekologicu i dobrog liječnika opće prakse izaći će vam u susret koliko mogu. Ja sam mislila ići raditi nakon transfera ali mi je ginekologica savjetovala da ostanem na bolovanju.

----------


## Richy

anđeo sa neba...hval ti na ovom iscrpnom objašnjenju! :Smile:  baš danas sam bila kod svog ginekologa i pitala ga da li mi on može napraviti bolovanje kada budem trebala ili ne?on je rekao da se moram dogovoriti sa svojim doktorom opće prakse oko toga....a odmah sam ga potom još pitala da li mogu dobiti putni nalog za Zagreb, pa je rekao da nažalost ne mogu, da bi mi mogao dati jedino za Osijek, jer je najbliže, a za Zagreb ne, nula bodova!!To je katastrofa...ovi naši zakoni i pravilnici u ovoj državi me jednostavno ostavljaju bez teksta!

----------


## martuška

bok svima!Čitam što pišete i pokušavam smisliti što ću ja napraviti.Radim u vrtiću i ne mogu ići raditi nakon 7 dana kako preporuća dr.,jer je posao stresan u svakom pogledu i napor nije moguće izbjeći.početkom 9mj.sam bila na bolovanju više od 14 dana i eto me sad nakon drugogIVF-a opet,14radnih dana,a budući se u dane bolovanja računaju i subote,nedjelje,bit će i više.Ako ne uspije i ako budem išla još,nemam pojma šta ću,prisiljena sam bit na bolovanju,nadam se da će imati razumijevanja.Molim ih da imaju i bit ću im zahvalna.Vratit im to mogu jedino tako da kad budem radila dam sve od sebe.

----------


## nataša

> Sama moram platit zamjenu jer ovi u tajništvu dižu frku ako otvaraš bolovanje na 1 ili 2 dana i uvijek traže kolegice da te mijenjaju.... a meni je već tako neugodno, jer su žene stvarno super i svaki put su mi izlazile u susret sada kada sam prikupljala nalaze i potvrde za postupak iako sam najmlađa u kolektivu i nisam čak tamo za stalno.... i onda je kod nas običaj kada nađeš nekog da te mijenja 1-2 jednostavno mu platiš i gotovo.
> 
> Međutim ovi vaši postovi su me potaknuli da zaboravim na školu i otvorim bolovanje, itako već 4 godine  sve podređujem školi kako bi ušla u "njihovu" milost i dobila više posao za stalno, a ne da posao ponovno dobije neka koja je tek izašla s fakulteta ali ima dobro zaleđe   
> Što je najgore baš u 2. mjesecu, kada je meni postupak, će se vjerojatno odlučivati o jednom netom oslobođenom radnom mjestu koje bi po načelu pravednosti trebala dobit ja ali već se pojavila jedna mlada pretendantica.... tako da se ja već sad nerviram, a to za postupak nikako nije dobro.


ja radim u školi i tajnica sam i veću glupost od ove nisam čula!!!!ne mislim šta si ti rekla, već ono što se događa!!! svako ima pravo na zamjenu, na školi je da osigura svakom radniku ako može zamjenu koja je stručna, ako je duže, može i sa biroa,dakle stručna zamjena, postoji do 10 dana, do 60 i svakako,  dakle nekog vanjskog ili zamjenu od već zaposlenih učitelja koji me će to biti uredno plaćeno!! a ako nema nikoga ko bi uskočio, uvijek je tu stručna služba koja uskače i kojoj je to , ako je u njihovo radno vrijeme, to redovan radn. ako ne, onda se i njima može platiti, u čemu je problem dakle s prosvjetom?
 nikad kod nas nije bilo problema i niko nikad nije morao sam sebi tražit zamjenu, osim ako mu je to bolje odgovorala financijski!

----------


## ruža82

Evo samo da napišem svoje iskustvo. ovo je bio moj prvi IVF, sve inseminacije - 4(5) sam odradila, tih par dana kad sam trebala slobodno sam uzela godišnji. sad moj prvi ivf, kao koristim bolovanje, ali zapravo godišnji nisam koristila skoro ništa, pa će to biti to. radim kod privatnika, u dućanu, sama u smjeni i nisam imala hrabrosti biti par dana doma i riskirati. neg sam otišla na bolovanje. 
ali htjela sam reči, hvala bogu na forumu, da se imamo gdje informirati. dođem ja kod svojeg doktora da mi otvori bolovanje, znači komplikacije u vezi s mpo i on kaže da nezna što mora napisati, da kako sad to, da to on nije nikad radil... 
ja sam si doma pripremila koju šifru treba upisati i da ja to nisam znala neznam kako bi se bili dogovorili. ostala sam bez komentara.

----------


## nina70

U mom slučaju su i gin. i dr opće prakse genijalni i, hvala bogu, stručni, ali šta mi vrijedi kad radim kod privatnika.....ujedno potpisujem *ThinkPink*

----------


## geceta

Pozz curke, pogotovo prosvjetarke  :Smile: 
 kao prvo zavidim onima koje rade na jednom mjestu. Ja sam na 3: vrtic i skole; + putovanje do mjesta rada. Nitko jos od nadredenih ne zna za nasu situaciju ali ocito ce uskoro morati jer od sutra krecem s gonalima. Za vrtic sam si vec pripremila zamjenu tak da mislim da mi nece ravnatelj nista reci ali sto cu sa skolama di sam zamjena na odredeno? iskreno, nemam pojma i ne znam sto da radim. Vjerujem da mi ginicka i dr ne bi radile probleme ali htjela bih zadrzati barem nesto od poslova. Otkad bih opce trebala uzeti bolovanje? na fm mislim da cu cak i stizati ali sto dalje...

----------


## kockica1

molim vas cure za pomoc,ja sam dobila bolovanje na sifru N98(komplikacije u mpo trudnoci) neke cure pisu da su odmah s tom sifrom pod hzzo isle,a meni moja dr.neda pod hzzo vec pod poslodavca.
ona kaze da ja nemam pravo. pa molim vas ako tko zna da mi odgovori

----------


## Darkica

> molim vas cure za pomoc,ja sam dobila bolovanje na sifru N98(komplikacije u mpo trudnoci) neke cure pisu da su odmah s tom sifrom pod hzzo isle,a meni moja dr.neda pod hzzo vec pod poslodavca.
> ona kaze da ja nemam pravo. pa molim vas ako tko zna da mi odgovori


Ja sam za prva dva postupka imala šifru N98, znači bolovanje do 21 dana i nije nikada išlo na teret HZZO-a već isključivo moga poslodavca. Nikada i nije bilo spomena da ide na teret HZZO. Sada jesam na teret HZZO-a, ali sada sam i na drugoj šifri, to jest komplikacijama u trudnoći.

----------


## Darkica

> Pozz curke, pogotovo prosvjetarke 
>  kao prvo zavidim onima koje rade na jednom mjestu. Ja sam na 3: vrtic i skole; + putovanje do mjesta rada. Nitko jos od nadredenih ne zna za nasu situaciju ali ocito ce uskoro morati jer od sutra krecem s gonalima. Za vrtic sam si vec pripremila zamjenu tak da mislim da mi nece ravnatelj nista reci ali sto cu sa skolama di sam zamjena na odredeno? iskreno, nemam pojma i ne znam sto da radim. Vjerujem da mi ginicka i dr ne bi radile probleme ali htjela bih zadrzati barem nesto od poslova. Otkad bih opce trebala uzeti bolovanje? na fm mislim da cu cak i stizati ali sto dalje...


Ne znam što ti reći bduući da si zamjena na određeno...Ja sam uvijek imala zamjenu, ali ta je zamjena ostajala do moga povratka. E sada, najvećim je dijelom, smatram, stvar poslodavca jer poslodavac je taj koji odlučuje isplati li mu se imati zamjenu za stalno zaposlenu djelatnicu za koju mora tražiti zamjenu...onda mu je jednostavnije naći drugu zamjenu. Nažalost, mislim da u praksi to zaista tako i funkcionira. Nisam 100% sigurna, naravno, pa ti se možda javi netko tko je i sam imao takvu situaciju. U svakom slučaju, ja ti želim sve najbolje i u postupku...i u zadržavanju posla...Sretno!

----------


## geceta

sutra cu razgovarati s njom pa vidjeti, nadam se da cu ipak uspjeti nesto iskombinirati, da bas ne ostanemo na jednoj placi. mislila sam samo izmedu punkcije i transfera mirovati a onda laganijim tempom raditi, posao je 3 ulice dalje i nije svaki dan pa zato. neki su za strogo mirovanje, neki ne, ja sam pak skroz zbunjena

----------


## Darkica

Meni je transfer uvijek bio dva dana nakon punkcije i dr mi je svaki put rekao mirovanje prva 4, eventualno 5 dana, a zatim sve normalno, ali izbjegavati išta teško i naporno. Svejedno, ja sam uvijek bila na bolovanju od punkcije do bete...ali ja na radim tri ulice dalje...već punooo dalje, pa ti nisam mjerilo...Nadam se da sam makar malo pomogla :Smile:

----------


## geceta

samo da javim i svoje iskustvo s nadredenima. Razgovarala sam sa svojom ravnateljicom gdje radim honorarno i gdje sam dosta toga morala zbog postupka trajno napustiti, napomenula da je ovo privatno i da molim diskreciju da bih saznala kako je doticna mj dana kasnije na sluzbenom sastanku imala posebnu tocku reda moja MPO i svima sve ispricala. Zena od svojih 6otak i 2 djece, puna razumijevanja jelda? e da smo u Americi, sad bih joj postenu tuzbu navalila na vrat

----------


## thinkpink

užasno mi je teško čitati kako se poslodavci odnose prema ženama koje su u MPO vodama, nažalost ja ne znam niti jedan dobar i sretan slučaj, svi su završili ili istekom ugovora ili otkazima.....žalosno i nepravedno.
ja osobno ne bih nikome preporučila da kaže istinu već da se ako ikako može izvuče na neku drugu dijagnozu. 
to je ipak samo moje iskustvo....nadam se da nisu sva takva.

----------


## geceta

Da sada idem govoriti joj, rekla bih da ne mogu vise ali tada mi je doslo nenadano da si moram u roku 3 dana naci zamjenu ( sto sam i ucinila ), uhodati ju ( i to sam ucinila ) i razgovarati sa seficom da se necu na taj dio posla vratiti. Istodobno sam na stalnom poslu ( gdje sam doduse zamjena na odredeno ) rekla sefici i ona je pokazala savrseno razumijevanje i jos me pokusala ohrabriti, ponudila se uvijek za razgovore jer da zna koliko covjek mora tu psihicki biti jak, nikome do sada nije rekla i svako malo pita ima li sto novo. Muzev sef je pokazao savrseno razumijevanje, kad god treba, on moze ne doc na posao i uzet go i to bez najave ( jos ni na jedan pregled nisam isla sama ) , i isto pita stalno za nas.
Eto, ovime sam bila jako razocarana i sokirana, nadam se da ce se prorijediti takve situacije kod nas.

----------


## legal alien

svakakvih "ljudi" ima. mislim da svatko mora sam procjeniti reci poslodavcu ili ne. ja sam osobno samo jednom isla na bolovanje onaj prvi pokusaj kad si uvjeren da je i zadnji. i naravno rekla sam o cemu se radi. vidili bi po sifri svejedno. od tada skupljam godisnji i prekovremene za postupke i nastojim ne ici kad znam da ima puno posla i da ce biti frka. doduse to vise radi kolega a manje radi poslodavca. znaju svi s cim se borimo i dobra su podrska. kako mi vrijeme odmice mislim da cu sve manje biti obzirna. ono tipa, ne mogu sad, sad je sezona i sl. nije da ne bi li moj bioloski big ben otkucava i nije ga briga za moju okolinu. 

treba naci neki balans i dobro procjeniti. ne ugroziti posao i karijeru previse ali opet ne na ustrb istoga propustiti sansu za bebicom.

----------


## marincezg

> Čula sam da tek nakon transfera se dobije neko otpusno pismo u kojem piše da j potrebno mirovanje, te na toj osnovi se može od liječnika tražiti bolovanje...ali mene zanima da li je ikako izvodivo tražiti bolovanje u periodu kada u tijeku postupka više puta tjedno moraš biti tamo, te skroz do kraja, znači od folikometrije do transfera...to je otprilike koliko dana ukupno??Ali, ima li osnove po nečemu dobiti bolovanje u tom periodu??I da li se bolovanje treba dogovoriti sa svojim doktorom ginekologom ili doktorom opće prakse??


evo ja sam dobila bolovanje za vrijeme postupka jednom 3 tj. jednom 2 tj. a kad sam bila na klomifenima onda sam bila na bolov. od vadjenja js
to ti sve zavisi od tvog dr. opce prakse jer on ti otvara bolovanje
sretno

----------


## Rominka

kod mene na poslu je katastrofa, radim fizički na temperaturnim režimima od -10 pa do 20, i psihiči se dosta iscrpim, i još uz to putujem 100 km dnevno.krajem mjeseca trebam krenuti sa pikanjem, i želim biti sigurna mogu li odmah otvoriti bolovanje i na koliko dugo? s obzirom da idem u prag, hoće li mi moći produžiti bolovanje do čekanja bete? i može li moj muž otvoriti bolovanje tih sedam dana praga?

----------


## kiara79

rominka možeš otvoriti bolovanje(a s obzirom na posao koji radiš i poželjno je da ga otvoriš)..
dr.opće prakse ti otvori na šifru N98 to ti je bolovanje u trajanju do 21 dan,dovoljno ti je do bete-ako neće biti dovoljno ideš na komisiju i oni ti produže koliko treba..
ima i tvoj muž pravo na bolovanje,ako se ne varam po dijagnozi N46-to moram još provjeriti..
sretno!!

----------


## Rominka

kiara hvala ti puno  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

danas mi je sestra od mog ginekologa rekla da imam pravo na bolovanje, ali tek nakon transfera!!! da se ne ponavljam, ljuta sam i razočarana, moram si isprintati zakon i s time otići k njima, jer će mi izgleda raditi probleme. još nisam čula da nekom nisu htjeli otvoriti bolovanje prije. počinjem s pikanjem 25 ili 26.2., ali nisam namjeravala prije 1.3. otvarati bolovanje, već kad krenem na folikulometriju, s obziromda putujemo za prag, moram biti spremna svaki dan za put. i uopće ne vidim problem da mi se 1.3. otvori bolovanje, a 5 vjerojatno putujemo za prag?! da li sigurno imam pravo otvoriti prije postupka bolovanje? uf....kako mrzim tu administraciju...

----------


## Sela

*Rominka* nisu svi lijecnici isti.Pokusaj kod svoje dr opce prakse,ipak je ona ta koja otvara bolovanje ako zeli i bez preporuke
ginekologa.Koliko sam shvatila,lijecit ces se u Pragu.Jel preko HZZO?Imas odobrenje?Tutnes taj papir dr pod nos,tamo pise da
HZZo priznaje i cak placa troskove tvog putovanja(doduse retro) tako da ne bi trebao biti problem otvoriti bolovanje sa 
datumom putovanja.Reci dr da putujes 1.3. ili kad vec zelis,naravno bolje sto kasnije kako bi nakon transfera mogla po potrebi
biti sto vise kod kuce.

----------


## Rominka

sve ide na naš trošak, HZZO nas je odbio jer idemo na IVF. znam puno njih kojima je je bolovanje odobreno sa prvim danom stimulacije, i baš mi zato nije jasno kako si mogu dozvoliti tumačiti kako njima paše.moja dr. opće prakse je genijalna i već me upozorila na ginekologa i da oni jako teško daju bolovanje posebice nama koji putujemo vani i na svoj trošak. između redova, čini mi se da njih valjda netko propituje, ali i tome nismo mi krivi već postojeći zakon....ma zlo mi je više od te borbe s administracijom, pored svega.

----------


## Vrci

Curke, malo dižem temu za info...

Meni bi negdje oko četvrtka trebala biti punkcija. Na poslu su me već oslobodili svih stvari, jer moraju planirati kako će biti bez mene, pa da ne ostavim repove. Mislila sam da će punkcija biti ut-srijedu, pa sam planirala doći u ponedjeljak, odraditi što treba. I eventualno uzeti utorak go, a onda na bolovanje od punkcije. 
E sad, kako se punkcija pomiče, meni i ljudima na poslu je bzvz da sam tamo, a praktički mi ništa novo i zahtjevno ne mogu dati jer odlazim, ja bih zatražila bolovanje za tih par dana prije punkcije.
Da li je to izvedivo? U postupku sam kod dr. L, nisam ga još ništa oko toga pitala, budem u pon. Mislite da bi mi radili probleme radi bolovanja 2-3 dana prije punkcije.

Inače sam pcos, imam dosta folikula i baš mi već bude teško sjediti, osjećam jajnik...

----------


## kitty

ja sam sad u zadnjem postupku bila na bolovanju od 2 dana prije punkcije do 5 dana nakon transfera, nakon toga sam išla normalno raditi. mislim da ti nitko ne bi trebao raditi probleme ako odeš na bolovanje prije punkcije.

----------


## Vrci

Znam da ima sifri sa po 7, 14 ili 21 danom. Sto ako dobijem onu za 14 dana, a to mi nije dovoljno? jel mogu onda jos produziti na istu sifru?

----------


## kitty

pa traži odmah da ti otvori na tu od 21 dan, mislim da je to N98. uostalom, može se šifra i promijeniti u toku korištenja bolovanja.

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne znam dal bude me htjela slušati koju šifru da stavi. Znamo naše doktore jel...

thx  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja sam bila na bolovanju skoro od prvog dana stimulacije jer sam putovala skoro svaki dan Osk-Zgb.
Moja dr. opće prakse mi je odmah bez pitanja otvorila 21 dan bolovanja.. Čak nije ni tražila nikakav papir, ali sam joj svejedno donijela onaj ambulantni list od dr. Lučingera naknadno, više reda radi...
Čini mi se da to dosta ovisi koliko će ti dr. opće prakse izaći u susret.. Moj socijalni ginekolog nije imao veze sa mojim bolovanjem..
Hvala do neba mojoj dr.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Moja socijalna je rekla da mi sve vezano uz trudnoću mora prvo ginićka pisati, pa ću imati dulji put  :Smile: 

Mislim da na onom listu ne piše kad smo krenuli u postupak, pa ću pitati Lučija u pon što s time. Moram samo vidjeti jel ginićka ili op određuje broj dana...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja sam ga pitala da mi nesto da napismeno radi bolovanja, samo je napisao na onal list MOLIM MIROVANJE i to je sve..
Ali ja sam svoju dr opce prakse zvala telefonom jos iz zgb negdje 3., 4. Dan ciklusa kad sam skuzila da cu biti svaki dan kod Lucija, da ju pitam za bolovanje.. Rekla je odmah da neka problema, samo sam par dana kasnije otisla po doznake.. 
Ma prebaci se ti kod moje dr.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne bude ni moja radila problema, sad su mi svi dr jaako ljubazni kad sam otišla na mpo (prije sam valjda bila luda i umišljala da imamo problema). Ali hoću unaprijed znati svoja prava, da se postavim tako

Ja bih onda tražila na N98, 21 dan... 
A mm može dobiti bolovanje od opće prakse za dan punkcije, koliko sam sad našla?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uf, svaki put se iznerviram.. Jednostavno ne moze biti sve kako treba.. Kod mene konkretno, super muz, doktori ali na poslu blago receno katastrofa, psihijatrija.. Sad vec krece i negodovanje zbog mojih bolovanja, kao da sam si sama kriva.. Sad ne mogu ni na planirani godisnji jer je kolegica uzela moj termin, ja zavrsila na kiretazi i vracam se na posao..
Mislim, ne krivim kolegicu, ali uz sva sr... ode i dugo ocekivani godisnji pa pa..
Sorry na off topic, morala sam se izjadati...   :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Evo meni L dao preporuku mirovanja, sutra idem do ginićke, prekosutra do opće prakse  :Yes: 

Bubimitka, moji na poslu su za sad totalno oduševljeni, danas me ispratili kao da sam već trudna. Teško je meni njima objasniti da prvi puta rijetko uspije, i da nisam još trudna. Bit će mi koma ako ne uspije vratiti se...

A ne možeš nekako još dobiti bolovanje?

----------


## amyx

Vrci imaš šifru Z31 koja ti je 7 dana i vodi se kao postupci oko potpomognute oplodnje, a nakon toga uzmeš N97 koja ti je 14 dana i vodi se kao ženska neplodnost, a N 98 ti je 21 dan i vodi se kao komplikacije oko potpomognute oplodnje.

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/304639.html

----------


## Vrci

Znam za njih, hvala  :Smile:  Nadam se da mogu odmah dobiti N 98, da se ne moram poslije gnjaviti s produljivanjima.

Dr je samo napisao da sam u postupku i da moli mirovanje

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci a da odes direktno kod dr opce prakse? Tako sam ja, cisto da ne setas jos i do ginekologa... Vidjet ce dr da ti je ginekolog pisao mirovanje...

----------


## amyx

Ako dobiješ odmah N98 super...meni je MPO specijalist i ginekologica napisali mirovanje, ali dr opče prakse mi je otvarala ovako pod raznim šiframa...

----------


## Vrci

Ma već sam jednom bila kod opće prakse i rekla da se za sve vezano uz trudnoću i takve stvari javim prvo svojoj ginekologici. Sumnjam da se u međuvremenu predomislila. Možda ju gnjave za bolovanja, ne znam

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ma već sam jednom bila kod opće prakse i rekla da se za sve vezano uz trudnoću i takve stvari javim prvo svojoj ginekologici. Sumnjam da se u međuvremenu predomislila. Možda ju gnjave za bolovanja, ne znam


Vrci sve je moguće, često oni imaju kontrole bolovanja, moja je imala taj dan kad sam došla otvoriti komplikacije nakon pozitivne bete...
Ma nije ni važno, odi onda prvo kod ginića, ja sam samo mislila da te mogu poštediti šetnje po ovim vrućinama pa da ne moraš još i kod njega...
Sretno draga i da beta bude pozitivna i sve naj naj i ne zamaraj se sa bolovanjem sada, imaš većih briga.. A bolovanje ćeš svakako dobiti, bez obzira kojim putem... Eto ja sam baš izgleda imala sreće sa svojom općepraksićkom...

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije mi daleko, ginićka mi je u gradu 5 min autom, a opća praksa u mom mjestu, 10ak min pješke max (ili minuta autom  :Smile:  )

Ja uvijek nađem nešto čime ću se zamarati pa ono  :Laughing: 
Glavno da idemo unaprijed.

----------


## Vrci

Evo dobila preporuku ginićke za bolovanje na N97, od četvrtka (kao od planiranog dana punkcije, iako bude ona u petak)

Malo je teška s bolovanjima radi kontrola, ne znam što bude ako zatrudnim. Ako želim biti doma na mirovanju (komplikacijama) jel može ona meni odbiti pisati bolovanje? (imam stresan posao+štitnjača koja na stres reagira...)

----------


## Bubimitka81

Može Vrci, samo treba preporuku ginekologa za mirovanje.. Tako sam ja dobila komplikacije.. Ali, moja dr. opće p. dijeli bolovanje šakom i kapom..  :Smile: 
Sad sam bila kod nje, divna žena, baš joj hvala..  :Very Happy: 
Žao mi je da se moraš još i s time zamarati...

p.s. ja sam nakon pozitivne bete zvala ginića da ga pitam kako to ide sa bolovanjem (bio je petak), rekao je "nacrtaj se tu u ponedjeljak da ja to vidim prvo.." I ja odem u ponedjeljak, on vidi na uzv gv i da mi trudničku knjižicu i napiše unutra mirovanje.. S tim sam otišla kod svoje dr. i otvorila je komplikacije bez problema.. Mislim da mora tako, ako ginić napiše da treba..
Uglavnom, za postupak mi nije ništa tražila (ja svejedno odnijela), a za komplikacije je tražila....

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ma ne bude ni moja radila problema, sad su mi svi dr jaako ljubazni kad sam otišla na mpo (prije sam valjda bila luda i umišljala da imamo problema). Ali hoću unaprijed znati svoja prava, da se postavim tako
> 
> Ja bih onda tražila na N98, 21 dan... 
> A mm može dobiti bolovanje od opće prakse za dan punkcije, koliko sam sad našla?


Mora dobiti i muž,, kako ćeš bez njega  :Smile: 
Moj je dobio od svoje opće prakse bez problema.. Prvi put mu je iskemijala par dana, ali drugi put samo taj jedan dan za punkciju, baš zbog kontrola...
Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Koliko si ti sad uspjela dobiti bolovanja?

Ma znam da će sigurno i ginićka nešto iskemijati ako zatrudnim, ali moram vidjeti što ću s ovim bolovanjem - na papir je napisala da ide od četvrtka "do procjene operatora" (mislim riječ  :Laughing:  ). To je 14 dana maksimum na tu šifru, a ja do tada neću još vaditi betu...Znači morat ću ići produljiti?

Mislim da će mi opća praksa biti ok, ali ginićka mi je očito sva po pravilima  :Mad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma nema veze, bitno da dobiješ a dobit ćeš svakako.. Ili 7 po 7 dana tj. 14, ili odjednom 21 dan... Svejedno...

Ja sam sad zbog kiretaže dobila 14 dana, to mi pripada..
Iako bi mi moja dr. dala i više da sam tražila...
Kiretaža je bila 21.06., a ona mi je taj mjesec sve zaključila pod komplikacije, a ovo za kiretažu je otvorila sa 01.07.
ALi ja se vraćam 09.07. na posao tako da neću iskoristiti svih 14 dana koje sam mogla.. Iako realno, proći će od kiretaže do odlaska na posao oko 17 dana..
Al sam zakomplicirala..  :Smile: 
Htjedoh reći, ne brini se.. Moraš dobiti ono što ti po zakonu pripada  :Smile:   Da bar nešto i od toga izvučemo...

----------


## marincezg

> Ma već sam jednom bila kod opće prakse i rekla da se za sve vezano uz trudnoću i takve stvari javim prvo svojoj ginekologici. Sumnjam da se u međuvremenu predomislila. Možda ju gnjave za bolovanja, ne znam


ja idem samo kod svog soc. ginek. po uputnice za pregled ili za potp.opl. a bolovanje mi otvara dr. opce prakse
tak da mi nije jasno zasto te salje kod ginek.

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam ,većini gin daje preporuku za bolovanje
Jer mi je opća praksa rekla da ona nema ovlasti davati bolovanje za ginekološke stvari, zbog nekih internih kontrola. Što je i meni logično zapravo, valjda ginićka treba znati ako sam trudna/na komplikacijama - to je njen dio posla.

----------


## marincezg

ja idem u utorak na punkciju (10.7.) a neda mi se ici raditi u poned. a tko zna hoce li mi dati
bolovanje od poned....
sutra idem kod svoje dr. opce prakse pa cu je probati zamoliti  :Smile:

----------


## medeni.angel

> ja idem samo kod svog soc. ginek. po uputnice za pregled ili za potp.opl. a bolovanje mi otvara dr. opce prakse
> tak da mi nije jasno zasto te salje kod ginek.


potpisujem jer tako je i kod mene slucaj...dr opce prakse pise bolovanje a gin uputnice i lijekove...

----------


## Vrci

marince - meni je dala bolovanje dan prije, iako je rekla da ne bi kao smjela...ali kaže: budemo rekli da su se predomislili za dan punkcije  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> marince - meni je dala bolovanje dan prije, iako je rekla da ne bi kao smjela...ali kaže: budemo rekli da su se predomislili za dan punkcije


da znam da nebi smjeli dati prije punkcije ali ima izuztaka.......
evo uvjerila sam se jutros da svaki dr. opce prakse neda bolovanje sa ginekol. strane
ja imam doktoricu opce prakse i sa njom nisam imala nikakvih problema 
medjutim nju sad mjenja jedan doktor (zajebani) i neda mi bolovanje od danas 
nego mi je rekao da otidjem svom ginekol. da mi napise mirovanje....
boji se kontrole, u jednu ruku ih razumijem....
tako da cu popodne do svog ginekologa i nadam se da cu imati srece kod njega  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene nikad dosadno  :Smile: 

Znači zbog laganog hipera L pisao mirovanje. Išla sam do ginićke da mi da potvrdu da kod opće prakse produljim bolovanje. Ona kaže da mi nema što dati, kod nje u sustavu je bolovanje otvoreno "bez roka". A na papiru koji sam prvi puta dobila stavila je šifru N97, i na temelju toga mi je opća praksa dala max 14 dana.
Sad kaže da papir od mpo pokažem dr. OP i da će mi oni dalje produljiti, jer ona nema što s tim. Kao, nije stavljala rok za bolovanje jer zna da može doći do hipera i produljenja. I da ako je mpo pisao mirovanje ne bih trebala imati nikakvih problema

Moja OP je na godišnjem, sutra idem zamjeni. Baš me zanima da li bude nekih problema, tj.može li mi sad OP bez gin promijeniti šifru na N98, da  mi se produlji i bolovanje. Neću valjda na komisiju radi ovog  :Laughing:

----------


## anaši1507

[QUOTE=Vrci;2186889]Kod mene nikad dosadno  :Smile: 

Znači zbog laganog hipera L pisao mirovanje. Išla sam do ginićke da mi da potvrdu da kod opće prakse produljim bolovanje. Ona kaže da mi nema što dati, kod nje u sustavu je bolovanje otvoreno "bez roka". A na papiru koji sam prvi puta dobila stavila je šifru N97, i na temelju toga mi je opća praksa dala max 14 dana.
Sad kaže da papir od mpo pokažem dr. OP i da će mi oni dalje produljiti, jer ona nema što s tim. Kao, nije stavljala rok za bolovanje jer zna da može doći do hipera i produljenja. I da ako je mpo pisao mirovanje ne bih trebala imati nikakvih problema

kako je bila punkcija kod dr.L.bez anestezije, razmišljam o postupku kod dr.L.ali me strah te punkcije, da li to jako boli? kakva su tvoja iskustva? koliko se leži nakon punkcije kod dr i da li se uopće leži? da li dr.radi transfer preko UVZ?

----------


## Vrci

Pretraži malo moje postove (nemam ih tako puno  :Smile:  ), pisala sam i na temi privatnih poliklinika i na odbrojavanju (tu su se i druge cure javile) iskustva s punkcije.  Postovi od 6. i 7.7.Boljelo je, ali uz apaurine i ketonal sam izdržala. čim je bilo gotovo mislila sam da bih mogla opet  :Very Happy: 
Nakon punkcije sam nekih sat vremena ležala.
A transfer koliko se sjećam radi bez uzv


Što se tiče bolovanja, malo sam se skulirala, valjda bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Ako ti je dr L napisao mirovanje mora ti dr op dati bolovanje

----------


## Vrci

Mene zbunjuje što je gin na preporuci za bolovanje prije 2 tj napisala šifru N97, ali rok trajanja do procjene mpo doktora.
I na N97 imam otvoreno. Sad me buni da li može opća praksa promijeniti to u N98 bez ginićke. Ali ginićka kaže da njoj sustav ne da više ništa, jer imam otvoreno bolovanje. Jedino zatvorit i otvorit opet

A moja op je rekla da ako bude trebalo produljiti da onda mogu na komisiju  :Shock:  Pa jednostavnije i pravilnije je promijeniti šifru, jer je N98 stvarno ono što mi trenutno i je

----------


## Rominka

Vrci ne pilaj se jos i oko toga. Dr OP bi ti trebala na temelju toga produziti, ali ces vrlo vjerojatno na komisiju. A to ti nije strasno, dodjes,pokazes papire, eventualno odgovoris na koje pitanje (kada?,gdje?) i ides vani. Komusija je lani dobila naputak da ne kompliciraju i zbilja ne rade probleme. Ajde javi kako je proslo.  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala... ma kod mene uvijek nešto  :Laughing: 

Nikad nisam bila na toj komisiji, ali sam čula razne horor priče, pa me strah  :Smile:  Vidjet ću sutra

----------


## Rominka

Imala sam i ja slicnu situaciju. Bolovanje otvoreno na 14 dana, a meni 14ti dan pao izmedju puncije u transfera u Pragu. Ali to ti nije problem ako imas dokumentaciju. Otisla sam na komisiju i produzili mi za tjedan nakon bete. Bude sve u redu  :Wink:

----------


## amyx

Mislim da više ni ne moraš ti nigdje ić nego netko od gospode iz komisije dođe kod dr i pogledaju papire i to je to. Meni je nakon pozitivne bete otvoreno bolovanje, ne znam sad točno koja šifra, ali traje 60 dana. I sad kad sam u lipnju došla po doznake rekla mi je dr op da do 25.07. donesem papir od ginekologa sa zadnjeg pregleda jer mi tih 60 dana istiće 25.07.  i imamo komisiju. Ali to sve ona riješava, ja im uopče ne trebam. Dovoljni su papiri od specijalista da produže bolovanje, a meni hvala bogu na svakom piše strogo mirovanje kao i od sad...

----------


## Vrci

Moram na komisiju. Koja je tek u četvrtak, danas nisam stigla. A bolovanje mi kao ističe sutra ili prekostura

Kako vi sve imate normalne doktore koji promijene šifre na N98 i gotovo. Ja moram na komisiju produljivati N97. Pa gdje to ima? Živciraju me svi...

----------


## Rominka

Ne pilaj se. To je takva procedura. Dr OP ne smije nista bez ginekologa. Dalje ti smije produzavati samo komisija. Ionako ides prva na komisiji jer trudnice imaju prednost.

----------


## Vrci

Jel ja vec spadam u trudnice?  :Smile:  to je cool

za tjedan dana nadam se da ce se taj status i potvrditi...

----------


## nov@

Bok svima! Ima tko da zna dali ima koji zakon da štiti trudnicu koja radi u laboratoriju (konstatno sam izložena neugodnim i štetnim parama i mirisima raznih štetnih tvari, boja za tekstil, visokim temperaturama...). Pitala sam svoju dr.opće prakse i veli mi da ne postoji nikakav zakon u što nemogu vjerovati. Spremamo se u 10.mj za postupak mpo pa se informiram. Hvala!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma samo ti odi kod ginekologa da ti napise mirovanje i s tim kod opce prakse da ti otvori komplikacije u trudnoci, ne bi trebala imati problema.. Sretno u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Bok svima! Ima tko da zna dali ima koji zakon da štiti trudnicu koja radi u laboratoriju (konstatno sam izložena neugodnim i štetnim parama i mirisima raznih štetnih tvari, boja za tekstil, visokim temperaturama...). Pitala sam svoju dr.opće prakse i veli mi da ne postoji nikakav zakon u što nemogu vjerovati. Spremamo se u 10.mj za postupak mpo pa se informiram. Hvala!


Pa u tom slučaju trudnica može ići na bolovanje, mislim da je to jedini način da se zaštiti

----------


## nov@

a od kad ste išle na bolovanje u stimuliranom ivf? od folikulometrija? (nismo iz Zg). Ili poslije punkcije pa do bete?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja sam ti na bolovanje išla odmah s početkom stimulacije jer smo bili na uzv skoro svaki dan, isto nismo iz Zgb. i nije bilo problema...

----------


## nov@

Probat ću si i ja srediti tako, nadam se da neće biti problema. Sa dr.opće prakse nemam problema kaj se tiče bolovanja ali ginekologica je opasna  :Smile: . Znači za sve postupke prije trudnoće, bolovanje mi otvara dr.op.prakse i netreba mišljenje ginekologa ili nekaj sl? Oprosti kaj gnjavim, sve mi je to nepoznato... 




> Ja sam ti na bolovanje išla odmah s početkom stimulacije jer smo bili na uzv skoro svaki dan, isto nismo iz Zgb. i nije bilo problema...

----------


## BigBlue

U prvom sam postupku išla od punkcije, u drugome ranije zbog komplikacija. Oba puta je moj soc. ginekolog dao preporuku za bolovanje temeljem mišljenja (privatnog) mpo doktora, a bolovanje je onda otvorio moj liječnik opće prakse.

U drugom postupku je opća praksa prebacila bolovanje s N97 (14 dana) na N98 (21 dan).

Za pretrage vezane uz mpo (7 dana) ti bolovanje može otvoriti i opća praksa (meni je); ubi me ako se mogu sjetiti šifre, ali ti je bitno da između te dijagnoze i N97/98 imaš barem jedan dan prekid, jer u protivnom ćeš imati samo 14 ili 21 dan.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Probat ću si i ja srediti tako, nadam se da neće biti problema. Sa dr.opće prakse nemam problema kaj se tiče bolovanja ali ginekologica je opasna . Znači za sve postupke prije trudnoće, bolovanje mi otvara dr.op.prakse i netreba mišljenje ginekologa ili nekaj sl? Oprosti kaj gnjavim, sve mi je to nepoznato...


Ma mislim da ti to dosta ovisi o dr. opće prakse. Meni je moja dala odmah bolovanje 21 dan (N 98) samo na osnovu onoga što sam joj ja rekla, nije tražila ništa od ginekologa ni od MPO doktora. Kasnije sam ju pitala da li joj treba nešto napismeno pa je rekla da može, tek tada sam tražila da mi MPO napiše mirovanje ili tako nešto i to sam joj odnijela samo na uvid, nije zadržala papir.
Ali vidim da je ovdje bilo upita kao što je tvoj, nekima su dr. opće prakse tražili isključivo preporuku ginekologa i tek tad su davali bolovanje, čak nekima po 7 ili 14 dana...

----------


## Bubimitka81

E da, kad sam dobila pozitivnu betu, dr. opće prakse mi je tražila da joj donesem od svog ginekologa napismeno preporuku da je potrebno mirovanje i tada mi je otvorila komplikacije.
Sretno. Nadam se da nećeš još i s tim imati problema  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

U osnovi im treba neki papir di piše mirovanje čisto da bi imali opravdanje u slučaju neke njihove kontrole ako im dođe...

----------


## nov@

I ja se nadam...
 Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

bubimitka, tvoja je dr stvarno iznimka




> U osnovi im treba neki papir di piše mirovanje čisto da bi imali opravdanje u slučaju neke njihove kontrole ako im dođe...


X

Ja sam i za soc. gin. i za opću praksu kopirala nalaze, a u 8 mj. me opća zvala da donesem kopiju nalaza u kojemu se vidi prijeteći OHS zbog komisije koju su imali

----------


## Bubimitka81

Znam da je moja iznimka i hvala joj na tome, barem s te strane nemam problema....

----------


## ARIANM

Molim vas recite mi jel itko od vas bio na bolovanju više od 21 dan koliko imamo pravo po šifri N98 i nakon toga išao na komisiju? I u tih 21 dan se ubrajaju i vikendi ili ne? Tražila sam na poslu lakše radno mjesto za vrijeme postupka ali mi nisu omogučili tako da sam prisiljena iči na bolovanje. Radim u 3 smjene na recepciji hotela i imamo jako puno posla,200-300 ljudi grupe,kongresi i u smjeni od 8 sati ne stignem ni na wc a kamoli nešto pojesti. Inekcije ne mogu sama davat jer mi je zlo,probala sam al čim počnem ide slabo i vrtoglavica (valjda sam poseban slučaj ) tako da ne znam kako to izvesti svaki dan u isto vrijeme sa tri smjene, a i na poslu mi nema tko dati inekciju. Tako da mi je jedino rješenje bolovanje...ili ima netko kakav prijedlog kako da to izvedem?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam bila dulje. Dobila sam na n97 14 dana. Nakon toga isla na komisiju,tamo dobila jos 3 tjedna,mozda cak malo vise. Ali sam prekinula bolovanje ranije,nakon sto je dosla menga.


Komisija mi nije radila probleme. Pitali me gdje radim,kako dugo,kak se osjecam i to je to

----------


## milasova8

cure,meni je sutra punkcija-mogu li ja u petak otići kod soc.gin.i dr.opće prakse da mi napiše bolovanje 2 dana unatrag ( od srijede)

----------


## Inesz

otiđi danas da ti otvori bolovanje

----------


## ARIANM

Vrci hvala na odgovoru,ako smijem pitati gdje radiš? Strah me da me ovi s komisije ne natjeraju na posao,svi pričaju ovdje da su opaki :evil...a jel se u tih 14 dana ubrajaju vikendi? I to ti oni pošalju poziv za komisiju??
Milasova meni je dr. opče prakse rekao da mi ne može pisati bolovanje unatrag...sad ne znam dal je to do doktora ili kako...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Meni je moja dr otvorila retroaktivno, dakle unatrag.. Puno toga ovisi i o dr..

----------


## Vrci

> Vrci hvala na odgovoru,ako smijem pitati gdje radiš? Strah me da me ovi s komisije ne natjeraju na posao,svi pričaju ovdje da su opaki :evil...a jel se u tih 14 dana ubrajaju vikendi? .


Da,ubrajali su mi vikende. 
Ja ti radim u banci,ali ne na salteru. Znaci lako su mi mogli reci da mogu ic raditi.
Cak se nisam trebala pravdati na puno posla i stres

Uzasno sam se bojala komisije. Ali bila sam pozvana medu prvima (kao trudnica),i stvarno je doktorica bila dobra.
Mislim da mpo-ovkama ne odbijaju bolovanja...

Kod svoje doktorice dodes pred kraj dozvoljenog bolovanja. Ona ti da papire koje nosis na komisiju (u mom gradu je bila utorkom i cetvrtkom,samo dodes). Komisija potvrdila papire,i to sam nosila natrag doktorici. I to je to

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala ti Vrci punooo si mi pomogla. Ti si znači isto bila na bolovanju od početka stimulacije? I ako nije tajna odakle si? Možda smo tu negdje pa idemo na istu komisiju  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Nema sanse da stignem danas kad radim :Sad: 
otici cu u cet.i rjesit,ak nista u srijedu pisem dan godisnjeg

----------


## Vrci

Ne,ja sam otisla na bolovanje par dana prije punkcije. A vadenje bete mi bilo kasno zbog boostera i transfera 5.dan,pa mi to bolovanje bilo prekratko.
Sad sam imala 21 dan,to mi bilo taman.

Ja sam iz Zg zupanije, blizu zg

----------


## ARIANM

Vrci hvala ti najljepša od srca,pomogla si puno. Ja sam još sjevernije od tebe tako da idem na komisiju u Vž ili Čk ne znam točno...htjela bih izbječi toliko bolovanja ali ne znam jednostavno kako s tim inekcijama na poslu kad radim u 3 smjene a inekcije moraju biti u isto vrijeme.....tražila sam samo jutarnju smjenu ali ništa od toga...

----------


## Vrci

Ma meni je bilo uzas sto nitko nije imao info o komisiji kad sam ja isla. Zato sad sretna dijelim  :Smile: 

Ali pricala sam u cekaonici s curama koje su bile na bolovanju od stimulacije,isto nije bilo problema

----------


## milasova8

zvala sam doktoricu i rekla je da se može otvoriti bolovanje retroaktivno..tako da,eto info kome treba..
očito ovisi o volji doktorice..

----------


## Vrci

Pa to ima smisla. I inace kad se razbolis ne odes na posao,ak ti je jako lose ne ides taj dan kod dr nego drugi.. pa ti pise bolovanje unatrag.
Ja doznaku dobijem unatrag za dan bolovanja kad sam na pregledu kod endokrinologa

Ali znamo kakvih sve dr ima, pa je dobro i provjeriti  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

ma i meni to ima smisla,ali kako je nas sustav u dosta stvari besmislen- valja provjeriti..

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam bolovanje dobila retroaktivno (dan nakon punkcije sam otišla kod dr. koja mi je otvorila bolovanje). Na toj doznaci piše da je predviženo trajanje 14 dana... No, u međuvremenu nakon transfera mi je dr. rekao da betu vadim 5.11. što ispadne skoro 3 tjedna bolovanja... Znate li jel trebam išta posebno nositi dr. ili samo nakon bete dođem k dr. za zatvaranje ili produženje bolovanja? inače baš nemam iskustva s bolovanjem pa pojma nemam što treba...

----------


## Vrci

Moras za tih 14 dana ici kod dr. Jer na tu sifru ne mozes biti dulje,da ne bi imala nekih problema.
Zapravo idi za 10ak dana pa ces vidjeti sto ce dr reci i kako ce ti srediti bolovanje.

Uzmi samo povijest bolesti od mpoovca

Vjerojatno ce te slati na komisiju,evo postovi ispred sam pisala o tome

----------


## Mali Mimi

postoji još jedna šifra na koju se može dobiti tjedan dana, pa nek ti iskombinira da ne moraš na komisju

----------


## milasova8

Evo meni je moja soc.gin.napisala sifru N98,znaci 3 tj.bolovanja

----------


## Mali Mimi

da imaš pravo 3 tjedna mogu na tu šifru N98 i na Z43 još 1 tjedan

----------


## 123beba

pa ako mogu 3 tjedna onda sam u tom okviru!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Meni doktorica nije htjela mijenjati sifru. I to se dogada.

Ginekologica je dala preporuku za bolovanje na N97, dok dr ne procijeni da je gotovo bolovanje. Opca praksa je dala 14 dana. Nije mogla promijeniti sifru, a ginicka nije htjela dati drugu sifru jer je kod sebe vodila bolovanje bez krajnjeg roka. Zato sam sa N97 isla na komisiju nakon tih 14 dana

Ma kaosi samo takvi

----------


## Bubimitka81

Znam da sam dosadna i kao švabo tra la la..  :Smile: 
ALi zbilja dosta ovisi o dr. opće prakse koliko je susretljiva..
Moja meni preko telefona nakon što ukratko kažem šta trebam, otvori bolovanje..
Evo i prijateljica koja je trenutno čekalica bete, a na bolovanju je od 3. dana ciklusa, dobila od svoje dr. 14 dana bolovanja i to joj je isteklo prošli tjedan..
I onda je otišla do nje da vidi šta dalje, hoće li joj produžiti ili.... Dr je samo pitala: "A šta si došla, jesam ti rekla da sam ti otvorila bolovanje i da ne brineš.. :Smile: "
Mislim da zavisi i o tome kakvi su im kontrolori.. MM dr jedva da bolovanje jer kaže da ima jaku kontrolu..
Ako poznate svoju dr dovoljno da možete procijeniti da li je susretljiva po tom pitanju ali i inače, da ne bi trebalo biti problema...

----------


## Vrci

Moja dr kaže da ima stroge kontrole, zato radi sve kako treba. A ne zato jer je to njen hir

Ali hoću reći, sve i da vas šalju na komisiju nije problem. Može i muž ići umjesto vas. Vjerujem da tamo nitko neće odbiti produljenje mpo pacijentici. A i onda dobijete dosta dugo bolovanje, pa možete birati kad ćete ga prekinuti :zubo:
Ja sam imala betu 24.7., kad mi je tjedan prije komisija produljivala bolovanje dala mi je do 13.9.  :Laughing:  Kao ako sam trudna, da nemam brige. Ja sam bolovanje prekinula 30.7. zbog godišnjeg (na kojeg sam baš morala ići tada). Inače bih možda uzela još par dana da dođem k sebi

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo pogledajte si šifre http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf
 imate N97 ženska neplodnost -do 14 dana
i N98 komplikacije povezane sa umjetnom oplodnjom - do 3 tjedna
dakle ne znam zašto je nekome teško napisati tu šifru zbog koje i jesi na bolovanju, ja bih inzistirala na tome, šta ćeš svaki put na komisju i tamo sjediti po 2 sata

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam s komisijom bila gotova za 10min, uzimali su nas "trudnice" prve.
I meni ginićka prvo ne znam zašto nije pisala N98, možda nije znala. Još je rekla da mi ne može dati više od 14 dana. Sad drugi puta je bila zamjena, i njoj sam rekla jel može N98 i onda mi je dala.

Uglavnom - borite se za N98  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

cure hvala na savjetima! Ne znam što bismo svi mi da nema foruma!?!?!?!  :Smile:

----------


## Nenad Heho

Kako ste regulirale bolovanje tijekom samih pračenja ovulacije? Naime kad se prati ovulacija tad je postreebno barem tri puta u roku 6 dana doći u jutarnjim satima u bolnicu na ultrazvuk. Dali su Vam pisali bolovanje dan za dan ili cijeli tjedan?

----------


## ARIANM

> Kako ste regulirale bolovanje tijekom samih pračenja ovulacije? Naime kad se prati ovulacija tad je postreebno barem tri puta u roku 6 dana doći u jutarnjim satima u bolnicu na ultrazvuk. Dali su Vam pisali bolovanje dan za dan ili cijeli tjedan?


Misliš tijekom folikulometrtije? Ja do sad nisam uzimala bolovanje nego sam dogovarala smjene tako da mogu svaki drugi dan doći ili druga solucija godišnji.

Jučer bila po lijekove i dobila Decapeptyl od prvog dana i Menopur 2.,3.,4. dc po 3 ampule , a onda 5.,6.,7., po 2 ampule i dr. mi je rekao kad sam mu rekla gdje radim da ne dolazi u obzir da idem raditi i da uzmem bolovanje od 1 dc. i ako bude kakvih problema oko toga da samo zovem njega.

----------


## lberc

ja sam isto već bila na bolovanju od prvog dana pikanja i nije bilo problema
moja dr hoće napisat,al su ona i sestra tak smotane kaj uvijek nekaj smotaju i krivo naprave..prije dva tjedna otvorila sam bolovanje i sad zovemd

----------


## lberc

poslala sam poruku slučajno prije nek sam napisala
otvoreno bolovanje prije dva tjedna i sad zovem da mi zatvori bolovanje sa nedjeljom da nejdem radit baš za vikend i veli sestra,joj pa ti si trebala prije šest dana na povjerenstvo,nemam pojma kakvu mi je sad stavila šifru jer uvijek sam bila 2 tjedna doma o onda sam išla na komisiju ak sam bila duže na bolovanju

----------


## Runa

idem u mb na icsi i počela sam sa stimulacijom. Vlaisavljević mi je napisao preporuku da je potrebno mirovati ( radim u školi i ne da mi se pokupiti još nekakvu boleštinu od klinaca), moja soc gin mi neće dati preporuku za bolovanje na osnovu toga jer to nije unutar hr sustava. Bolovanje bi mi ionako otvorila dr opće medicine. Luda sam i očajna.

----------


## kitty

pa probaj otići sa tom preporukom iz Maribora direktno kod dr opće prakse. meni je moja otvarala bolovanje samo na preporuku dr-a sa VV-a, soc. ginićka uopće nije bila involvirana u priču o bolovanju sve dok nisam morala na komplikacije, a i to tek kad sam prestala ići na kontrole na VV.

----------


## Runa

ma bila sam pa me dr. opće prakse poslala da s tim odem po preporuku soc. gin. Ma ne znam više. MM je nazvao hzzo i rečeno mu je da gin. na osnovu Vlaisavljevićeve preporuke može otvorit bolovanje ako to želi. Onda je on zvao gin. jer sam ja naravno ridala, a ona veli da ona ne odgovara hzzou. Ugl. kad sam bila kod gin, rekla mi je da je ona zvala kontrolorku koja će zvati moju dr. opće medicine i reći joj da mi otvori bolovanje pod nekom desetom šifrom. Pitala sam ju jel ja mogu računati onda na to, a gin. je slegnula ramenima i rekla da joj je kontrolorka tako obećala. Od pon. bi trebala na bolovanje, a oni me navlače ko mladog majmuna. Na stranu da me dotična gin nikamo nije uputila kad smo krenuli u mpo priču i sve sam radila privatno kako sam znala, a sad bi još neku dokumentaciju. guska.

----------


## Inesz

Runa, 
žao mi je radi ovako  odvratnog postupanja soc. ginekologinje.

Ako možeš odaberi drugog ginekologa.

Sretno ti u postupku.

----------


## kitty

a šta ga kompliciraju, bez veze. kao da ti nije ginekolog preporučio mirovanje, kakve veze ima jel iz Slovenije ili Hrvatske. svašta.

----------


## Inesz

ma sramota.
kao nije Vlaisavljević u HR sustavu... ali Runa je u Hr sustavu i ženi treba bolovanje i amen.

----------


## kitty

pa to nema nikakve veze (mislim to što nije u sustavu). subspecijalist je mpo, a to nisu ni soc. ginekologinja ni dr opće prakse. 
ja sam više puta imala pacijente operirane u Austriji ili Njemačkoj i najnormalnije sam im davala bolovanje na temelju tih nalaza, nikad nikakvih problema nije bilo.

----------


## Runa

izašla sam iz ordinacije. sišla na stubište i rasplakala se ko krokodil. mijenjam tu glupu ginekologicu, naravno. Hvala vam cure. Stalno si ja predbacujem nešto, kao trebali smo nešto drugačije radit blabla i sad mi puno znači vaša podrška cure. Hvala do neba.  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Svasta!! Tu svatko radi po svom! Netko dobije bolovanje bez problema,a netko se namuci kao da nemamo vecih briga...strasno!
Milijon puta,odkad sam u MPO prici,sam se uvjerila da nam je zdravstvo u teskoj banani..

----------


## žužy

ajme runa,mjenjaj tu gusku ako možeš.a kome točno odgovara soc. gin. ako ne hzzo-u?kao i opča dr.,zubar itd.pa dok biraš doktora,hzzo je taj koji ti da popis slobodnih doktora.ako nije to povezano,onda ne kužim?uostalom,ona je tu zbog tebe i lako je zamijenjiva.(bar se nadam da je,s obzirom da ni to nejde samo tak).
ne kužim zakaj opča komplicira,kad su joj papiri iz mb dovoljni za otvorenje bolovanja,trebalo bi potražiti neku šifru..

----------


## 123beba

evo ja sam baš danas bila kod dr, jer mi je isteklo 2 tjedna bolovanja koje sam dobila po šifri od ginekologice... Kad je skužila da mi to nije dosta onda me zamolila da pitam dr. opće prakse može li mi za ovih 4 dana napisati neku virozu... I dr. mi je to bez problema napisala...

----------


## Runa

eto, ja muku mučim. A bar to sam željela i nadala se da će ići glatko. i zašto bih ja koristila neke bijesne šifre ako se s n98 može dobiti tri tjedna bolovanja, a onda po potrebi produžim. Sutra opet visim kod dr opće medicine da vidim kaj se da izvući, pa onda kod endokrinologa, a prije svega toga 7 sati u školi ujutro.... I tako skoro svaki dan. Sad još pripreme i testovi. Iznemogla sam.

----------


## andream

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Novo...bolovanje.aspx
Nadam se da se ovo odnosi i na bolovanje kod MPO-a, dakle ginekolozi direktno propisuju bolovanje a ne više doktori opće prakse.

----------


## Darkica

> ma sramota.
> kao nije Vlaisavljević u HR sustavu... ali Runa je u Hr sustavu i ženi treba bolovanje i amen.


X

----------


## Konfuzija

> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Novo...bolovanje.aspx
> Nadam se da se ovo odnosi i na bolovanje kod MPO-a, dakle ginekolozi direktno propisuju bolovanje a ne više doktori opće prakse.


Tako se čini... Pametan potez.

----------


## Runa

pročitah  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Da li netko mozda zna- imamo li pravo na 100% place ako koristimo bolovanje pod sifriom N97 ili N98?

----------


## kitty

> Da li netko mozda zna- imamo li pravo na 100% place ako koristimo bolovanje pod sifriom N97 ili N98?


ne, jer je to takozvano obično bolovanje (šifra AO). ako/kad ti beta bude pozitivna otvaraš bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći (šifra GO) i tada imaš 100% plaćeno bolovanje, ali sa ograničenjem na max. 4250 kuna. znači ako ti je plaća veća, svejedno dobivaš ranije navedeni iznos.

----------


## milasova8

Aha,hvala :Smile: 
Vec sam se htjela buniti sad kad sam vidjela koliko mi je sjelo..nekak sam si ja zamislila da imam 100%..
Hvala ti

----------


## Konfuzija

> Da li netko mozda zna- imamo li pravo na 100% place ako koristimo bolovanje pod sifriom N97 ili N98?


E sad, kad sam bila na bolovanju prošle godine (A0, 'obično' bolovanje) naknada za bolovanje mi je bila tu negdje u visini plaće. Hzzo na svojoj stranici
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/03_01_07.php
tvrdi da je to iznos prosječne plaće u zadnjih šest mjeseci, pa ne bi bilo loše da vidiš sa svojim poslodavcem (jer prva 42 dana bolovanja naknadu plaća poslodavac) zašto si dobila manji iznos.
Kad otvoriš ginekološko bolovanje (G0), odnosno u našem slučaju, komplikacije u trudnoći, tada imaš to ograničenje od 4250 kao što je Kitty rekla.

----------


## kitty

nije AO bolovanje iznos prosječne plaće, nego nekih 70-80% plaće. sad, ovisno o tome kolika ti je plaća, nekome je to čak isplativije nego ovo takozvano 100% bolovanje.

----------


## dino84

Cure koje ste bile na bolovanju od početka stimulacije, na temelju čega vam je ginekolog otvorio bolovanje? Da li ste imale kakav papir od MPO dr. ili su vam otvorili bez toga? Jer ja tek poslije punkcije dobijem preporuku za mirovanje. A htjela bi ranije ići na bolovanje jer mi je nemoguće pikati se na poslu. I još, ja sam na minimalcu, da li na bolovanju isto dobivam tih 70-80% plaće?

----------


## ARIANM

Dino84 ja planiram ovaj put biti na bolovanju od početka stimulacije i kad sam MPO dr. rekla gdje radim rekao mi je da ne dolazi u obzir da idem na posao i tamo se pikam. Pitala sam ga dal mi može napisat preporuku za to da je dam mom soc. giniću da ne bi imala problema s otvaranjem bolovanja pa je rekao da radije ne bi ( ne kužim ) al da ako budem imala ikakvih problema s otvaranjem bolovanja da ga samo nazovem. Nadam se da će sve proči ok,sljedeći tjedan trena stići M pa ću onda vidjeti.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure koje ste bile na bolovanju od početka stimulacije, na temelju čega vam je ginekolog otvorio bolovanje? Da li ste imale kakav papir od MPO dr. ili su vam otvorili bez toga? Jer ja tek poslije punkcije dobijem preporuku za mirovanje. A htjela bi ranije ići na bolovanje jer mi je nemoguće pikati se na poslu. I još, ja sam na minimalcu, da li na bolovanju isto dobivam tih 70-80% plaće?


Bolovanje ti otvara dr. opće prakse, a ne ginekolog (ne znam kad i da li je već stupilo na snagu to da bolovanje može otvoriti i ginekolog)
Meni je moja dr. otvorila bolovanje kad sam ju zatražila, nije trebala nikakvu preporuku, ali vidim ovdje da su nekim curama tražili, najbolje da nazoveš dr. opće prakse i raspitaš se.. Traži šifru N 98, to ti je 21 dan bolovanja.
Dok si na bolovanju zbog MPO, dobiješ 70 %, a kasnije kad budeš imala pozitivnu betu ideš na komlikacije u trudnoći i za to dobiješ 100 % (na teret HZZO)

----------


## amyx

Po novom može otvarati bolovanje i ginekolog, i to je mislim već na snazi. A 100 % bolovanje je max 4250... znaći ako inače imate veću plaču na komplikacijama je svejedno 4250

----------


## Runa

Promijenila ginekologicu. Divna mlada žena, puna razumijevanja i mogu dobiti što god mi treba.  :Klap:

----------


## medonija

unaprijed isprike ako pitam nešto što je već 100 puta odgovoreno, ali htjela bi znati sigurno: jasno mi je da na "komplikacijama" nakon pozitivne bete se dobiva maximalno 4250 kn od HZZO(bez obzira što ja imam veću plaču), ali me zanima da li za ova ca 2 tjedna kada sam na bolovanju zbog postupka znači period oko punkcije - transfera, dobivam isto tako ili to ide 70% moje plače koliko je, od poslodavca? hvala!

----------


## amyx

ta dva tjedna dobivaš 70 % jer je to totalno druga šifra bolovanja...ja sam od transfera doma i do bete sam bila na 70 %, a od bete HZZO 4250,00 ...sad smo u 30 tt

----------


## medonija

amyx hvala! znači to je kao "normalno" bolovanje, isto kao npr. gripa  :Smile: 
vama čestitam na uspjehu! želim ti bezbrižnu trudnoću do kraja! nadam se da ću se i ja pridružit trudnicama uskoro, jučer sam počela s menopurima...

----------


## sanda1977

a mi koji smo na minimalcu i završimo na komplikacijama,dali  imamo isto 4250,00 kn?

----------


## Vrci

Ne, imaš onoliko koliko ti je plaća.

Komplikacije su visina plaće, ali do max 4250 kn

----------


## sanda1977

> Ne, imaš onoliko koliko ti je plaća.
> 
> Komplikacije su visina plaće, ali do max 4250 kn


a nisam znala...hvala...a ja se mislila opariti  :Laughing:

----------


## ARIANM

Eto da vam javim info iz prve ruke: soc. ginekolog ne otvara bolovanje,bila danas i veli da to još nije stupilo na snagu i ko zna kad će. Uglavnom nije mi htio otvorit bolovanje,komplicirao zašto nemam iz Zg nikakvu preporuku,onda kad sam mu rekla da ih sad zovem pa du ću im reči da imam probleme rekao ok napisat ću prekoruku pa nek vam doktorica otvori. A moje doktorice nema tj. na go je i neka nova mi otvori bolovanje na komplikacije u trudnoći??? Pitala me u kojoj sam fazi postupka, sve sam joj objasnila i rekla je sestri da su to komplikacije u trudoći,a u prethodna 2 postupka sam imala normalno ko svaka druga bolest. Rekla mi da si sama vodim računa o isteku bolovanja i dva dana prije nek dođem k njima da vidimo za komisiju. Nadam se da onda neće biti problema.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Eto da vam javim info iz prve ruke: soc. ginekolog ne otvara bolovanje,bila danas i veli da to još nije stupilo na snagu i ko zna kad će. Uglavnom nije mi htio otvorit bolovanje,komplicirao zašto nemam iz Zg nikakvu preporuku,onda kad sam mu rekla da ih sad zovem pa du ću im reči da imam probleme rekao ok napisat ću prekoruku pa nek vam doktorica otvori. A moje doktorice nema tj. na go je i neka nova mi otvori bolovanje na komplikacije u trudnoći??? Pitala me u kojoj sam fazi postupka, sve sam joj objasnila i rekla je sestri da su to komplikacije u trudoći,a u prethodna 2 postupka sam imala normalno ko svaka druga bolest. Rekla mi da si sama vodim računa o isteku bolovanja i dva dana prije nek dođem k njima da vidimo za komisiju. Nadam se da onda neće biti problema.


Eto si službeno već trudna.  :Wink:

----------


## Evelyn73

Otvorila sam bolovanje nakon duplanja bete, nakon vise od dva tjedna nakon transfera. Predala povijest bolesti s uputom o mirovanju od specijaliste + isto od primarne ginekolinje. 
Nemam posebnih komplikacija. Dobila sam samo 7 dana bolovanja na sifru G0, s tim da mi je dr. rekla da nece biti problema za produzenje, samo donesem daljnje nalaze pa ce mi produzavati. I vama su tako ili su odmah pisali max. broj dana?
Da li znate hocu li naknadu na kraju dobiti od HZZO, bez obzira sto mi nije odmah napisano max. trananje bolovanja koje je za to potrebno?
Hvala! ...samo mi jos treba da se zivciram radi bolovanja  :Sad:

----------


## kitty

dobit ćeš naknadu od hzzo, bez obzira na broj dana. ja sam bolovanje otvorila nakon prvog uzv kad se skužilo da su mi jajnici ogromni i da baš moram mirovati, prvo sam dobila 2 tjedna a onda je dr promijenila šifru pa je bilo još 60 dana, nakon toga sam išla na komisiju. s tim da komisija nije ništa strašno, ne moraš osobno ni dolaziti, samo ti netko tamo odnese papire i pokupi ih kad oni kažu.

znači još uvijek dr opće prakse otvara bolovanje, nije još profunkcioniralo ovo sa vođenjem bolovanja kod ginekologa?

----------


## Evelyn73

Kitty, ja sam prvo dosla kod ginekologinje za bolovanje i ona me pitala zasto sam uopce dosla!? Prvo je rekla da ona i ne treba napisati nikakvo misljenje obzirom da imam papire od mpo... i onda, kad sam se vec htjela ustati, posegnula je za svojim blokicem i napisala preporuku za mirovanje. Dobro da je, jer je dr. opce to trazila + imam dojam da jako pazi radi HZZO kontrole. Mislim, glupo mi je sto mi je napisala samo 7 dana, na sifru koja dopusta vise. U medjuvremenu me sef s posla prakticki prozvao lazljivicom jer se boji da ce morat platit iz svog djepa. Luda sam... a ovo mi je prvi puta u 15 g da sam otvorila bolovanje. 

Uglavnom - izgleda de se jos ne provodi ono iz clanka u Slobodnoj.

----------


## leeloo77

cure jel se za šifru N98 i N97 plaća participacija?

----------


## kitty

> cure jel se za šifru N98 i N97 plaća participacija?


ne plaća se participacija.
meni su jednom naplatili participaciju kad sam na Franu Mihaljeviću radila cervikalne briseve, ali onda sam se žalila hzzo-u pa su mi refundirali novce.

----------


## leeloo77

> ne plaća se participacija.
> meni su jednom naplatili participaciju kad sam na Franu Mihaljeviću radila cervikalne briseve, ali onda sam se žalila hzzo-u pa su mi refundirali novce.


tks   :Wink:

----------


## amyx

Ja sam na komplikacijama od prvog dana pozitivne bete, a do tad sam bila na normalnom bolovanju od transfera do bete. Nitko mi nikad nije nikakve probleme rdaio oko broja dana, išla sam na komisiju i oni su mi samo produžavali...

----------


## ARIANM

Evo mene danas zvali sa hzzo-a i moram natrag kod dr. jer vele da na šifru N98 ne može komplikacije u trudnoći iako mi je moja dr. tako otvorila...ah,šteta,al nema veze samo da ovo uspije!

----------


## amyx

Kak ti je uopče otvarala bolovanje za komplikacije po toj šifri...bože kaj oni izvode. To je šifra za komplikacije oko postupaka oplodnje a ne za komplikacije u trudoći...

----------


## Evelyn73

Upravo mi je sestra kod dr. opce prakse rekla da od 1.12. primarni ginekolozi otvaraju bolovanje. Jos cu sutra provjeriti kad idem kod gin.

----------


## Vrci

Je, otvaraju ginići bolovanja. Barem moja, nadam se i ostali

Ja sam trebala bolovanje zbog bolne menstruacije (nisam mogla izdržati), bez problema je otvorila

----------


## Moe

Jel ima netko iskustvo - provjerenu informaciju - link... za komplikacije u trudnoći sad:
- bolovanje otvara/produžuje samo/isključivo ginekolog
- bolovanje može otvoriti/produžiti i dr. opće prakse (i ginekolog)

Zbunjena sam.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da ti je sve ginekolog. Sve što se tiče tih ginekoloških i reproduktivnih stvari

Zašto si zbunjena?

----------


## Moe

> Mislim da ti je sve ginekolog. Sve što se tiče tih ginekoloških i reproduktivnih stvari
> 
> Zašto si zbunjena?


Meni je komplikacije u trudnoći i doznake dala opća praksa. Izgleda da se sad to nešto mijenja, al mislim da ni sam HZZO ne zna što žele napraviti.. Pogledaj temu ovdje

----------


## Vrci

E kod mene je bilo ovako: opća praksa je rekla da ona nema ovlasti davati sama bilo što vezano uz ginekologiju. Moralo se prvo ići kod ginićke, a onda kod nje. Doznake je ipak dalje davala opća praksa

Znači kod mene nije bila opcija da samo dođem kod op i da ona otvori bolovanje za mpo. Znam da je kod nekih to išlo, ne znam kako je onda to bilo u skladu s pravilima.
Sad više ništa ne radi opća praksa, nego ginekolog. 
Zato mi je glupo da doznake i dalje starim bolovanjima daje opća praksa,to mi nema smisla... Ali opet, to je Hrvatska, pa ono... 

Mislim da je najbolje otići kod dr i direktno pitati, jer imam osjećaj da se u raznim ambulantama drugačije radi

----------


## bubiloo

Evo mene danas zvala moja dr. opće prakse da mi zadnju doznaku za komplikacije ne može dati ona već da moram do svog socijalnog ginekologa. Naime ja sam još do 19.12. na komplikacijama a od 19.12 mi se otvara porodiljni.
Koliko sam ja nju skužila od 1.12 ginekolozi daju doznake za bolovanje ali dr. opće prakse otvara porodiljni.....stalno nešto kompliciraju.
Uglavnom ja idem u ponedeljak kod jednog i drugog pa ću izviditi situaciju.

----------


## pčelica2009

ja sam mom gin. rekla da piše šifru N98 i to je napravio.Dr. opće prakse napisala doznaku sa go,u hzzo primili sa isplatama plaće u proteklih 6 mjeseci i to bi trebalo se voditi dalje kao komplikacije u trudnoći do prvog uzv

----------


## Evelyn73

Pogledala sam ponovo papire za bolovanje koje sam danas podigla (u medjuvremenu su morali nesto ispraviti) pa vidim da mi je sifra A0. Sada vise nisam sigurna da li su i to izmijenili (jer sam mislila da je pisalo G0) ili sam prije krivo vidjela.... ali sam u laganoj panici jer mi se cini da to nije sifra koju placa HZZO vec poslodavac (ne pitajte zasto panika, to je vec druga prica  :Sad:  ). Da li sam u pravu? 
Uopce ne znam zasto sam dobila tu sifru kad sam bolovanje otvorila tjedan dana nakon pozitivne bete. Ne racuna li se to vec kao trudnoca?
Doduse, iskreno, ja nemam komplikacija (vjerojatno se mucnina ne moze tako definirati). Otvorila sam bolovanje radi godina, udaljenosti od mjesta rada... 
Imate li slicnih iskustava?

----------


## Evelyn73

Dopuna - Sifra MKB mi je Z31, a sifra uzroka bolovanja je A0.
Zasto Z31 (postupci u vezi s oplodnjom) kad sam postupak vec zapravo prosla i sada sam trudna?? Grrrrr....
Mozda nisam u pravu, ali ne cini mi se da sam ovdje procitala nesto slicno.
Molim Vas pomozite mi jer do utorka moram to razjasniti i traziti izmjenu ako je moguca.

----------


## pčelica2009

samo šifra go je preko hzzo, Ao ne.Tražite da vam to promijene

----------


## amyx

Te šifre koje imaš definitivno idu preko poslodavca a ne preko HZZO-a (isplata mislim) i iznosi 70 %

----------


## Evelyn73

Hvala na odgovorima. U medjuvremenu se cijelo jutro zivciram i komuniciram s ginekologinjom idr. opce. 
Uglavnom, dr. opce mi je prvo otvorila G0, ali ju je HZZO kontrola ispravila. Nije mi samo jasno zasto u nizu slicnih slucajeva zene dobivaju G0, a ja ne  :Sad: 
Obrazlozenje HZZO-a (koje su dali dr. opce) mi se cini kontradiktorno ili u najmanju ruku nategnuto - kazu, navodno: za otvaranje GO pozitivna beta nije dovoljna (!) vec trebam imati nalaz UZV-a gdje se vidi da ostoji gestacijska vrecica. Ja taj nalaz IMAM i sve na njemu jasno pise - velicina vrecice, preporuka za mirovanje (ne pise "komplikacija" ali ne vidim kako bih "mirovala" npr. putujuci svaki dan 100km, kad bih radila) pa mi IPAK ne zele otvoriti bolovanje na G0 s tim danom. 
Na nalazu pise "Grav hbd V *post IVF/ET*", pa pretpostavljam da je zato sifra Z31 (postupci u vezi s oplodnjom), ali to je "post" faza, vise nije postupak...
Ili oni mozda misle da ja NISAM trudna!!!???  :Undecided:  :durise: 

Dr. opce (jer bolovanje je otvoreno prosli mjesec) naravno radi po preporuci HZZO-a, ja ju razumijem, a HZZO se naravno brine za svoju blagajnu (njih ne zelim razumjeti jer placam osiguranje kao is vi ostali).
Ljuta sam ko pas! Nakom 15 godina staza prvi puta otvorim bolovanje i onda mi se cini da za mene vrijede neka druga, stroza pravila  :Sad: (
Oprostite na ovakvom postu, htjela sam se konzultirati s vama i vidjeti ima li netko slicnih iskustava... mozda nekom pomogne i ova moja zavrzlama.

----------


## 123beba

Cure, zna li netko kada hzzo uplaćuje sredstva temeljem bolovanja za komplikacije u trudnoći? Zadnju plaću od poslodavca sam primila početkom 12 mj i to za 8 radnih dana na početku 11 mj. Ostalo mi treba uplatiti hzzo, Ali do danas nisam dobila nikakvu uplatu...

----------


## Moe

123 beba ako si predala u HZZO u roku (mislim da je rok do 5. u mjesecu za prethodni mjesec - znači do 5.12. za naknadu za 11. mjesec), onda ti je trebalo sjesti na račun u 12. mjesecu (meni je sjelo 19.12.).

----------


## venddy

uvijek sjeda oko 20og, moze dan prije ili poslije ali to je to. ako nisi dobila u prosincu znaci da si doznaku predala vjerojatno iza 5og pa ce ti to biti isplaceno ovaj mjesec zajedno sa naknadom koju moras dobiti za prosinac

----------


## 123beba

hvala cure!

----------


## Elena 85

Cure dali znate ako uzmem bolovanje zbog  mpo postupka 21 dan ,dali u to ulaze i subote i nedjelje ili samo radni dani.

----------


## Vrci

Meni su racunali sve dane, znaci 21 dan kao 3 tjedna

----------


## Elena 85

ok hvala ti Vrci

----------


## sandy0606

cure drage pomagajte meni zbunjenoj i u strahu. spremam se na prvi ivf i planiram na bolovanje od prvog dana stimulacije. kako ne znam koliko cijeli postupak traje zanima me dal je 21dan bol koliko se dobije za n98 dovoljno do bete ili cu morat jos nesto izmisljat? tnx

----------


## 123beba

Sandy, ne znam koji su ti razlozi za bolovanje za vrijeme stimulacije jer uistinu nije nikakav problem ići na posao do punkcije... Eventualno par dana prije punkcije kada folikulometrije budu učestalije... No, ako odlučis biti na bolovanju od početka onda ti je 21 dan dosta malo... Mislim da ti je bitnije nakon punkcije i transfera odmoriti par dana nego da se onda moraš brzo vratiti raditi. Racunaj da ti od početka stimulacije do punkcije prođe nekih 12 dana, 3 ili 5 dana do transfera i cca 14 dana do bete...

----------


## sandy0606

ma joj moj posao je totalno kaotican i stresan. radim kao psiholog u djecjem domu i nijedna smjena mi nije ista. nisam sigurna dal cu moc popit casu vode a kamoli dati si injekciju u odredjeno vrijeme. zato razmisljam o bolovanju. vidjet cu jos kad cu se trebat pikat. valjda ce proc sve ok...

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam imala problem sa strahom od igle pa sam svaki dan u 7 prije posla svratila u Dom zdravlja, dobila terapiju i išla na posao... Tako mi je bilo najjednostavnije. Uglavnom, želim ti sreću u svemu tome i da ti beta nakon svega bude ogromna!

----------


## Vrci

Meni dr niti nije htjela dati bolovanje prije punkcije. Jedva sam dobila dan prije

----------


## 123beba

Moja je meni iskomentirala kako sam nakon punkcije mogla ići raditi na što sam joj samo rekla da nisam i napisala mi je otvaranje bolovanja od dana ranije(jer sam ja tek drugi dan otišla k njoj da mi otvori bolovanje). Inače, neke cure se super osjećaju nakon punkcije a neke i ne tako da ne znaš kako će ti tijelo reagirati...

----------


## Konfuzija

Cure, ne dajte se zezati, imate pravo na bolovanje, postoji šifra "postupci u vezi s MPO-m" i iskoristite to. Tko može stići na posao s folikulometrijama ujutro i injekcijama popodne, samo im recite šifru Z31 i zbogom. Pogotovo ako idete u prvi postupak i ne znate kako će vam organizam reagirati. Svi smo zamjenjivi, zahvaliti vam nitko neće za žrtvovanje, a možete imati ozbiljne posljedice.

----------


## luc

Koliki treba biti staz bez godisnjeg i bolovanja da se ima porodinji veci od 1600 kuna

----------


## Mali Mimi

luc ja mislim da to ne ide po stažu nego koliko ti je osnovica plaće i onda umanje ja mislim za 10% kad si na BO

----------


## Mali Mimi

U biti mislim da sam ja nešto krivo zabrijala, znači ako imaš premalo staže ipak nemaš pravo na standardni porodiljni, zbunilo me pitanje pošto si ga postavila na ovoj temi pa ja automatski mislim kako se radi o bolovanju. Ne bih ti to znala točno odgovoriti, meni se čini da moraš imati preko 8 mj. ali nisam sigurna

----------


## 123beba

cure, znam da ovo baš nije možda tema za ovo mojr pitanje, no vjerujem da netko od vas zna...  :Smile: 
Trebam u HZZO u Remetincu odnjeti svoje doznake, potvrdu o plaćama, kopiju osobne i tekućeg pa ako mi netko može reći di se to točno ide, kakvo im je radno vrijeme, jel gužva i jel trebam još išta osim ovoga što sam gore nabrojala... Hvala vam!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Moze pomoc mala? Naime u petak sam bila kod svoje soc.gin koja mi je otvorila bolovanje i komentirala da se samo moze dobiti dva tjedna, jel to ona malo neupucena, jer vidim da se moze dobiti i 21 dan? Ili je to nesto novo?

----------


## libicaa

I meni je moja rekla 2 tjedna i to nakon transfera... nije mi jasno, a za punkciju sam dobila uputnicu za bolničko liječenje...

----------


## tina_julija

Ja sam imala danas transfer i pise mi mirovanje i utrici do 4.3. Znaci 15 dan bolovanja je beta... Bas cudno..

----------


## Vrci

Pa meni je tako uvijek bilo. Jednom sam išla na komisiju za produljenje bolovanja. A jednom sam se vratila raditi

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam od punkcije ostala na bolovanju 2 tjedna, a onda mi je dr opće prakse napisala još 3 dana "viroze"  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Aha, hvala ti... Koliko god su moji na poslu ok, ne mogu to dovijeka koristit, vracam se sa bolovanja i opet trazim da cu kasnit ili jos gore jedan dan godisnjeg?

----------


## barkica

Cure,ttebam pomoc oko bolovanja! Staziram(volontiram) i imam sva prava na bolovanje i popratne stvari,necu ga trebati otvarati. Nije mi problem dobiti slobodno i ostati doma koliko god treba,al me muci dr.stvar:posto necu otvarati bolovanje,osim ak budem trudna,dal ce mi netko postavljati pitanja zasto nisam od prije na bolovanju?!? (npr.neka komisija?)

----------


## phiphy

*barkica*, ne znam da li sam dobro skužila: muči te da li će netko pitati zašto nisi bila na bolovanju od npr. punkcije do bete, a jesi od dana kad si dobila pozitivnu betu?

----------


## barkica

Da,bas to me zanima!

----------


## phiphy

Ma neće te nitko ništa pitati, ne brini, do bete nisi u 2. stanju, a od bete jesi  :Smile:  .

----------


## Loly

Cure hitno mi je, kako ste vi otvarale bolovanje za postupku? Do sada mi je otvarala dr. opće prakse, samo joj kažem sutra je punkcija, ona mi da 3 tjedna bolovanja i naknadno joj donesem papire.
 A sad otvara ginekolog i on traži odma sve papire, kad su bile folikulometrije, kad je punkcija, kad je planirani transfer, preporuku od MPO ginekologa za mirovanje. A dr. Poljak (Cito) to sve da na dan transfera, a ne prije punkcije, a za folikulometrije napiše samo na papirić. Jeste vi tražile da vam to sve napiše prije punkcije?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Loly*, koja ti je to pii... od ginekologa  :cupakosu:  kad ti u *petom* postupku neće otvoriti bolovanje na tvoju riječ?! Jao, jao... Ako ništa, da zamoliš sestre da mu faksiraju papir s podacima s folikulometrija ili kakvu već evidenciju oni tamo vode? Ili da ti oni u Citu nešto napišu da možeš gospodinu KGB pokazati?

----------


## tina_julija

Ja sam na dan punkcije sa svim papirima isla do doktorice, prije toga sam bila na go i spojila sa bo...  :Wink:

----------


## Zima77

> Cure hitno mi je, kako ste vi otvarale bolovanje za postupku? Do sada mi je otvarala dr. opće prakse, samo joj kažem sutra je punkcija, ona mi da 3 tjedna bolovanja i naknadno joj donesem papire.
>  A sad otvara ginekolog i on traži odma sve papire, kad su bile folikulometrije, kad je punkcija, kad je planirani transfer, preporuku od MPO ginekologa za mirovanje. A dr. Poljak (Cito) to sve da na dan transfera, a ne prije punkcije, a za folikulometrije napiše samo na papirić. Jeste vi tražile da vam to sve napiše prije punkcije?


Trazi od mpo dr da ti napise mirovanje I to das ginicu sretno :Klap:

----------


## Rominka

Zna li netko mogu li dobiti bolovanje kad mm bude isao na biopsiju? Naime, tri dana lezi u bolnici, a zatim i doma, a s obzirom na delikatnost reza i oporavak(strogo mirovanje prvih dana) voljela bih mu biti pri ruci barem tih prvih dana. Pretpostavljam da mogu dobiti bolovanje, no mozda i grijesim...ako me netko moze konretno uputiti bilo bi super. Hvala

----------


## Inesz

rominka, njega člana obitelji bi to bilo...

Bolovanje radi njege člana obitelji - supružnika (bračnog, izvanbračnog)
Pravo na naknadu plaće za vrijeme bolovanja radi njege osigurane osobe - supružnika s kojim osiguranik živi u zajedničkom kućanstvu traje za svaku utvrđenu bolest najviše do 15 radnih dana.
Uvjet za ostvarivanje prava je da osiguranik živi sa supružnikom u zajedničkom kućanstvu.
Pod zajedničkim kućanstvom smatra se zajednica života, privređivanja i trošenja ostvarenih prihoda obitelji.
Naknada plaće iznosi 70% od osnovice za naknadu.
Od prvog dana obračunava ju i isplaćuje poslodavac, na teret sredstava HZZO-a, s time ne može iznositi više od 4.257,28 kuna.
Pravo na naknadu plaće ne pripada osiguraniku za vrijeme dok se nalazi na godišnjem odmoru, odnosno plaćenom dopustu.

----------


## Rominka

Inesz, hvala na brzini! Ja bih uzela bolovanje od prvog dana kad bihga vozila za Zg, te bih ostala s njim gore, i jos eventualno nekoliko dana po povratku iz bolnice, ovisno o oporavku. Jedino me jos muci, s obzirom na dijagnozu tko mi otvara bolovanje, gin ili op?!

----------


## LEA.st

> Trazi od mpo dr da ti napise mirovanje I to das ginicu sretno


Uz sve šta je pisalo i ništa nije sporno, kad mi je isteklo 14 dana na N97, morala sam na lječničko povjerenstvo. Možda tako mora biti, ali sve je bilo puno jednostavnije kad je otvarala dr opće prakse.

----------


## Loly

Danas idem na zadnju folikulometriju, pa ću reći dr. da mi sve napiše. Istina, bilo je puno lakše kad je dr općee prakse otvarala. Kažu da su dobili neku uredbu iz ministarstva da sve treba biti argumentirano. Meni je MPO ginekolog mailom napisao da uzimam folacin svaki dan, što znači da ga sad neću dobiti na recept jer nigdi ne piše da je to MPO ginekolog preporučio...  :Confused:

----------


## vatra86

Loly sta folacin ide na recept?

----------


## žužy

*vatra* da,folacin ide na recept.
*Loly*,makar si sprintaj mail,za slučaj da ti nebu tvoj dr. dal recepta bez preporuke.Makar mi je to apsurdno,pa trebal bi i sam znati da to moraš uzimati..
Hm,moj me kod svakog posjeta pital dali trebam,nikakve preporuke mu nisu trebale.

----------


## vatra86

Super sam! Ja sebi kupila od dietpharma...ali hvala na info, sad znam jednu vise..  :Razz:

----------


## Loly

*Vatra* već ti je *žužy* napisala, pa kad potrošiš taj, možeš tražiti folcin na recept

----------


## vatra86

A vec kad smo na ovoj temi, mene zanima da li bas treba ici na bolovanje nakon punkcije, tj transfera? Ja bas nebi isla na bo, iako radim na dosta stresnom i ponekad fizickom poslu.

----------


## bubekica

*vatra* mislim da ti to ovisi o samoj punkciji. ja nisam mogla ustat iz kreveta 5 dana nakon punkcije i imala sam veliki rizik od hiperstimulacije. zabranjeno mi je sjedenje, a kamoli nesto drugo. sad kad je bio fet je dr. rekao da mogu odmah na posao.

----------


## žužy

A gle,sve ovisi kak se ti budeš osječala..nije da moraš na bolovanje,preporuča se odmoriti bar na sam dan punkcije,ipak te bockaju unutra i zna biti bolno i kasnije.Ako se radi o stimuliranom postupku,jajnici znaju biti uvečani,pa ih jače osjetiš,zna biti nelagodno obavljati neke poslove..A stvarno sve ovisi o tebi i naravno o vrsti posla kojim se baviš.Kaj se tiče bolovanja nakon transfera,hm...sve više doktora preporučuje nastaviti normalno živjeti :Wink: ,kretanje je povoljno za cirkulaciju,što je pak dobro za eventualnu implantaciju.Naravno,ne treba pretjerivati,pa iti drva rušit u šumu i slično.. :Smile: 

Eto,bubi je brža..sve je individualno.

----------


## vatra86

E super ste mi to odgovorile... Mislim da bi onda nakon transfera mogla na posao.  Veliku pusu saljem  :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

*vatra86*, ja sam na dan transfera ležala, idući dan na posao. obzirom da mi je punkcija bila u nedjelju, čak sam u ponedjeljak mogla na posao jer mi je bilo dobro, ali sam ipak ostala do transfera. budeš vidjela po sebi, tak ti je najbolje.

----------


## žužy

Ma super je i kad imaš "normalne" poslodavce..ja sam u nedjelju imala punkciju,u ponedjeljak sam več istovarivala robu na poslu...mada mi baš i nije bilo naj.Hebi ga,nisam si mogla priuštiti da odem što prije na bo,bojala sam se kaj mi budu rekli...Na kraju sam otišla od transfera,u srijedu je bio.I dobila otkaz.Tolko o mom strahu..

----------


## vatra86

Ma imam super seficu i kolege koji skupa samnom navijaju... Mijenjaju me kad god treba i tako da to nije problem...ma nakon transfera idem ja raditi ako bude sve ok. (ako uopce bude transfera  :Razz: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra ako ćeš ići u prirodnjak mislim da nakon punkcije možeš drugi dan na posao, ja sam uvijek išla a nakon stimuliranog kako kad nekad sam se dobro osjećala a nekad nisam još nekoliko dana, isto i za transfer taj dan ne bih išla raditi ali nisam ležala čak sam išla poslije u shoping i odvezla se sama doma (imam cca sat vremena do kuće) a drugi dan sam išla na posao i evo bio nam je uspješan postupak.

----------


## vatra86

Mimi da da...tako cu i ja.. Kako si ti?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo super hvala

----------


## Loly

MPO ginekolog mi napisao - Pacijentica u postupku, molim mirovanje!
Lipo, kratko i jasno, sutra s tim idem svom ginekologu da mi otvori bolovanje, valjda će sve biti ok.

----------


## lora21

Drage cure, zna li koja koliko se dugo može biti na bolovanju kada se krene u postupak za IVF?
Moja gin. mi je otvorila bolovanje, sestra mi dala potvrdu za poslodavca, i ništa mi nekaže. A moju gin. mogu vidjeti samo ako idem na pregled, a kada trebam uputnicu ili ovako nešto slično, onda sestra trčkara kod nje i prenosi tko šta treba. Ludo, ali tako je.

----------


## bubekica

> Drage cure, zna li koja koliko se dugo može biti na bolovanju kada se krene u postupak za IVF?
> Moja gin. mi je otvorila bolovanje, sestra mi dala potvrdu za poslodavca, i ništa mi nekaže. A moju gin. mogu vidjeti samo ako idem na pregled, a kada trebam uputnicu ili ovako nešto slično, onda sestra trčkara kod nje i prenosi tko šta treba. Ludo, ali tako je.


Ovisi na koju sifru ti je otvorila, ne znam ih napamet, al jedna je 14, druga 21 dan, od punkcije.

----------


## lora21

To znaći do vađenja bete, ako sam dobro shvatila.

----------


## bubekica

> To znaći do vađenja bete, ako sam dobro shvatila.


Da, trebalo bi pokriti, beta se na VV vadi 18-i dan od punkcije.

----------


## lora21

E, da šifre ... to sam i ja jednom gledala da su dvije za te stvari. 
U 1 mj. bila sam na bolovanju zbog ablacije polipa, predala doznaku za bolovanje u firmu ( A0 je bilo zaokruženo ) i zove me kući na tel. žena koja radi plaću sa pitanjem: pod kojom se šifrom meni vodi bolovanje? Rekla sam da ne znam, nek pita moju dr. Ne znam zašto to njoj treba, mogu li oćekivati i sada takva pitanja, a mislim da ona to može i provjeriti u socijalnom gdje se i predaju doznake za bolovanje.

----------


## bubekica

Ne razumijem se u to, ali mislim da postoje neke razlike ako je trudnoca ili obicno bolovanje, sto se tice obracuna place. Ne mogu ti pomoci, zao mi je.

----------


## lora21

> Ne razumijem se u to, ali mislim da postoje neke razlike ako je trudnoca ili obicno bolovanje, sto se tice obracuna place. Ne mogu ti pomoci, zao mi je.


Puno hvala *bubekica*, pomogla si mi dovoljno.  Moram ti reći da si zaista anđeo koji nas prati i pomaže, :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Puno hvala *bubekica*, pomogla si mi dovoljno.  Moram ti reći da si zaista anđeo koji nas prati i pomaže,


Andjeo koji nema pametnijeg posla i voli pametovat  :Laughing:  :nerealiziraniprosvjetar:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

Evo da se ubaci jedan prosvjetar...
N97 je ona naša standardna šifra za žensku neplodnost, a ja sam dobivala 3 tjedna, odnosno do bete, na N98, što se zove komplikacije u potpomognutoj oplodnji ili tako nešto

----------


## lora21

> Evo da se ubaci jedan prosvjetar...
> N97 je ona naša standardna šifra za žensku neplodnost, a ja sam dobivala 3 tjedna, odnosno do bete, na N98, što se zove komplikacije u potpomognutoj oplodnji ili tako nešto


Hvala *Ajvi*! ... a znaš li ti možda dali provjeravaju te šifre kod obraćuna plaće?
Ja sam u 1. mj. bila na bolovanju 5 dana i dobila istu plaću kao prethodni mjesec. U 2. mj. bila sam još 8 radnih dana na b.o. i tada mi je plaća bila manja za 500 kn. Ma znam da ću dobit manje, već je gora stvar to traćanje po firmi.

----------


## Inesz

lora.
bolovanje za ivf (N97, N98) se vodi kao A0, to bolovanje plaća poslodavac i doznaka se nosi samo poslodavcu, u tom slučaju  doznake se ne nose u područni ured HZZO-a.
Kad je u pitanju bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći tada je oznaka G0 i to bolovanje plaća HZZO i njima se nose doznake  kako bi mogli isplatiti naknadu (kopija doznake se dostavlja poslodavcu).

----------


## lora21

Hvala *Inesz*, sad mi je jasno i moje sumnje su potvrđene zašto je mene zvala iz firme.

----------


## Noemi

> Drage cure, zna li koja koliko se dugo može biti na bolovanju kada se krene u postupak za IVF?
> Moja gin. mi je otvorila bolovanje, sestra mi dala potvrdu za poslodavca, i ništa mi nekaže. A moju gin. mogu vidjeti samo ako idem na pregled, a kada trebam uputnicu ili ovako nešto slično, onda sestra trčkara kod nje i prenosi tko šta treba. Ludo, ali tako je.


Draga ,od gin mozes dobiti do 42dana maximalno dok nije dokazana trudnoca! Tj. sve vrijeme dok si u postupku i dok čekas betu. To ti je obično bolovanje .

----------


## bubekica

> Draga ,od gin mozes dobiti do 42dana maximalno dok nije dokazana trudnoca! Tj. sve vrijeme dok si u postupku i dok čekas betu. To ti je obično bolovanje .


to si dobila kombiniranjem raznih sifri? mozes molim te napisati kako ste ti i tvoja ginicka to izvele, jer to nije praksa.  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

Meni je za 11 dana bolovanja "skinuto"  cca 300kn. Nisam mogla dobiti bolovanje na N98 jer nemam komplikacije nego za punkciju do 5 dana pa od transfera do bete 2 tjedna. Ona mi je prouzrokovala papirnate komplikacije. Pod sifru je pisao AO i da nije bilo pecata od gina, nebi ni znali zbog cega je bolovanje.

----------


## lora21

Drage moje, sve što prolazimo kroz postupak potpomognute oplodnje ja smatram da je to moj dio intime koju ne želim djeliti sa drugim ljudima, a posebice na radnom mjestu, jednostavno ne mogu pričati o tome, zato sam i napisala svoje nedavno iskustvo. Kako se vi nosite s tim?

----------


## Noemi

Bubekice,nisam ja kombinirala sa gin nista, znam da postoje 3 šifre vezane za neplodnost (netko je napbrajao da se ne ponavljam N98,..) ,jedna od njih je 21dan,druga14dana,a treca 7-to je ukupno 42 dana s tim da se tu broje i subote i nedjelje i praznici (ne samo radni dani) i tada bolovanje pada na teret poslodavca-dakle doznake nosis samo na radno mjesto (ne i u HZZO ) jer kad smo u postupku ni ne mozemo na drugačije bolovanje sve dok trudnica nije dokazana,a sa prvom pozitivnom betom gin moze otvoriti komplikacije. Razlika je u plaći onako ,velika,za one koji imaju inace primanja vise od one naknade sto HZZO daje.
U postupku je prijateljica tako bila na takvom bolovanju -samo se mora paziti da se ne prijedje tih 42 dana -zbog prosjeka place.
Nadam se da sam dobro objasnila,ako nekom treba iskopat cu i točne šifre ...

----------


## Noemi

Lora, a znas kakvi su ljudi ....posebice oni koji smatraju da imaju pravo biti dio te naše tj.svacije intime ,pa cim te nema na poslu jedan dan -zovu ,kopaju,pa kad ne dobiju informaciju izmišljaju i šire nebuloze. Sta da ti kazem,osim ne obaziri se na takve koji ocito svog života nemaju pa kopaju po tudjima ne bi li ispunili neke svije praznine,frustracije...samo cu ti reci da na svakom poslu takvih ima,kod mene u postupcima kad sam bila znala je manja zaista mala nekolicina kolega,a oni koji nisu znali zasto me nema jednostavno su tako izmišljali pa bolje da ti ne kazem kakvih je izmišljotina bilo,najgora je bila da sam otisla riješiti izraslinu na leđima hahahahah od strane Gospodje čistačice hahahah,na takve gluposti se samo nasmijati mogu !!
Mene to ne dira jer mi nije bitno sto netko kaze nego tko to kaze,tako da takve samo odj..  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

pa to sam i mislila pod kombinirala - zbrajala bolovanja na razne sifre jedna za drugim. nije uobicajena praksa  :Wink:

----------


## KLARA31

lora21 možda te pitala za šifre jer ako ideš na bolovanje radi djeteta onda se ne odbija od plaće,ako nije upoznata dal imaš djece...

inače teško ćeš sakriti radi čega si na bolovanju jer ako se šifra ukuca na google izbaci se razlog...tko hoće da njuška snaći će se,naravno da ne trebaš iznositi intimu ako ne želiš,kolege će uvik tračat...

----------


## KLARA31

i ovo koliko će ti se odbit od plaće za 5 dana ili 15 ovisi od poslodavca do poslodavca

----------


## Vrci

I na novim doznakama, koliko se sjećam, se ne vidi šifra bolovanja. Samo su opcije A0, ili G0, ili bolovanje za dijete, i još par opcija. Znači ako je A0 onda poslodavac nema pojma jel imaš upalu grla ili si na mpo. Što je meni jako dobra promjena

----------


## bubekica

> I na novim doznakama, koliko se sjećam, se ne vidi šifra bolovanja. Samo su opcije A0, ili G0, ili bolovanje za dijete, i još par opcija. Znači ako je A0 onda poslodavac nema pojma jel imaš upalu grla ili si na mpo. Što je meni jako dobra promjena


Osim po, kako je vec receno, stambilju ginekologa...

----------


## Argente

Ooo, pa to su sjajne vijesti, bit će "cisti" i "upala jajnika" kol'ko voliš  :lool:

----------


## Luli

Da, na novim doznakama nema šifre bolovanja, što su po meni trebali napravit puno, puno ranije. Ma, te šifre nikad nije ni trebalo biti na doznakama, jer su je poslodavci zloupotrebljavali, gledajući šifre bolovanja po šifrarniku koji je javno objavljen i nalazi se na internetu. 
Po pečatu doktora se može vidjeti da je bolovanje na ime ginekoloških problema, ali se ne može znati da li je u pitanju mpo.  
A svako raspitivanje poslodavca ili njegovih službenika o šifri bolovanja je nezakonito. Kada poslodavac dobije doznaku ima sve potrebne podatke za obračun plaće i nema zašto zvati radnika i raspitivat se o šifri bolovanja, niti mu je radnik dužan reći šifru bolovanja, u konačnici ne mora je niti znati. Taj podatak je poslodavcu nepotreban za obračun plaće. A ako mu je ta šifra potrebna da bi zadovoljio svoju znatiželju onda mora biti svjestan da ta znatiželja (njegova ili njegovih službenika) povlači za sobom i prekršajnu i novčanu odgovornost.

----------


## tulipan83

ako je AO onda plaću isplaćuje poslodavac, ako je GO onda plaći isplaćuje HZZO. kad je AO potvrda o bolovanju se nosi samo poslodavcu, a ako je GO jedna se nosi poslodavcu a druga u područni ured u HZZO gdje se uz još dodatnu papirologiju otvara bolovanje, tj komplikacije u trudnoći . Nosi se er1 obrazac koji daje poslodavac jer to su plaće zadnjih 6mj i HZZO prem tome isplaćuje. kopija osobne, tekućeg rč i zdravstvene i još se kod njih ispiše jedan papir. Većina soc ginekologa stavlja šifru bolovanja AO jer komplikacije su tek kad se potvrdi trudnoća, ali moja ginićka je iznimka i sad mi je stavila šifru GO i na bolovanju sam bila od transfera(fet) al da je bio IVF bila bi od punkcije do bete. kako mi je bata bila negativna zatvorila sam komplikacije i dalje normalno. Osobno mi to glupo što mi otvara komplikacije al ju jednostavno nemogu uvjeriti u drugo. drugi put ću joj predložit one šifre od 14 ili 21 dan pa da vidim. jedino ne znam jel i te šifre spadaju pod GO ili su AO.
Oprostite na ovak dugom postu i nadam se da ste skužile i da sam ja to sve dobro napisala

----------


## tulipan83

> lora.
> bolovanje za ivf (N97, N98) se vodi kao A0, to bolovanje plaća poslodavac i doznaka se nosi samo poslodavcu, u tom slučaju  doznake se ne nose u područni ured HZZO-a.
> Kad je u pitanju bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći tada je oznaka G0 i to bolovanje plaća HZZO i njima se nose doznake  kako bi mogli isplatiti naknadu (kopija doznake se dostavlja poslodavcu).


uu, pa kak nisam vidjela ovo . eto sad znam sve.

----------


## funky

Evo,ja moram navesti i pozitivan primjer- za moje postupke znale su sve moje kolegice koje smatram i prijateljicma,te poslodavac  te su billi jedni od najvatrenijih navijaca...kad sam nazvala javiti da je uspjelo,zacula se  vika i slavlje,a kad sam donijela doznake u sjediste firme,izisli su svi,i sefica,i tajnice cestitati...evo, stvarno posebno!!

----------


## venera82

evo da i ja kažem moje malo friško iskustvo (mada vidim da ste sve riješile), imala sam inseminaciju i moja gin. mi je dala bolovanje od 14 dana na šifru N97 (N98 je 21 dana), a na oznaci za bolovanje je zaokružila AO, a da sam ostvarila trudnoću odmah bi mi otvorila komplikacije. bila sam na bolovanju 3 tjedna (1 tj. sam bila na fm), aaaaa što se tiče plaće dobila sam je cca 300 kn manje i isplatio mi je poslodavac. mislim da ova tri tjedna što nisam radila da mi je dan plaćen 85 % - tako su mi rekli u računovodstvu. 

a moji kolege na poslu mogu samo pretpostavljati gdje sam i što radim, ja samo najavim da sam na BO....

----------


## Bananka

cure, evo vam pregled.
Jedino nisam sigurna kako se kombiniraju oznake A0 i G0 sa šiframa, pretpostavljam da ide sve na A0, a kada dodje do trudnoće da je G0.

*oznake*
A0 = obićna bolest -> plaća preko poslodavca (80% plaće)
G0 = komplikacije u trudnoći -> plaća preko HZZO (100% max.4250kn)

*šifre*
N97 = ženska neplodnost do 14 dana
N98 = komplikacije povezane s potpomonutom oplodnjom do 21 dana
Z31 = postupci u vezi s oplodnjom do 7 dana

*link:*
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf

----------


## popsy15

Pozz.
Dobila sam bolovanje od sestre na jedan dan pod šifrom N97. Jeli to u redu ili je ipak trebala Z31 ?

----------


## bubekica

Sifra je ok, ali zasto samo jedan dan?

----------


## popsy15

Pa zato što je samo bila pretraga ultrazvuka .

----------


## bubekica

Ne znam koliki moraju biti razmaci izmedju bolovanja na istu sifru, na to pripazite kada ce ti otvarati bolovanje za punkciju i nakon nje.

----------


## popsy15

aha. ma neću ja tako skoro na punkciju  :Smile: . Mislim da mi još predstoji histeroskopija, jedino ako i ona ide na N97. hvala Bubekica

----------


## bubekica

Aaa, mislila sam da si u postupku  :Smile: 
Ne znam za histeroskopiju...

----------


## jo1974

Neznam jesam li na pravom mjestu ali sam u potrazi ako ima neka rodica koja radi u mirovinskom,nešto me zanima vezano uz posao i bolovanja.hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

Dr.mi je otvorila bolovanje na 14dana uglavnom to je do kraja mjeseca,međutim meni se ovo s folikometrijama razvuklo tj.rast j.s.je išao sporije tako da će mi punkcija biti tek u petak...neznam što ću onda??jel imam pravo na još koji dan bolovanja jer kontam da će biti i transfer  :Smile:  (vječni optimista) ili da uzemem go??? Kod mene uvijek neka komplikacija

----------


## bubekica

Nina, moze i mora ti produziti, mozda na drugu sifru, pa tek nakon punkcije ti i uistinu treba bolovanje...

----------


## kaja76

Uskoro krećem u postupak, nisam iz grada gdje je bolnica pa neću baš stizati na posao pa me zanima imamo li pravo  na bolovanje za folikulometrije? Tko daje bolovanje: ginekolog ili obiteljski liječnik i pod kojom šifrom jer mi se bas ne da da svi na poslu znaju kamo idem. Zna li netko kako to ide?

----------


## pak

> cure, evo vam pregled.
> Jedino nisam sigurna kako se kombiniraju oznake A0 i G0 sa šiframa, pretpostavljam da ide sve na A0, a kada dodje do trudnoće da je G0.
> 
> *oznake*
> A0 = obićna bolest -> plaća preko poslodavca (80% plaće)
> G0 = komplikacije u trudnoći -> plaća preko HZZO (100% max.4250kn)
> 
> *šifre*
> N97 = ženska neplodnost do 14 dana
> ...


kaja76 ovo su ti sifre pod kojima ti ide bolovanje. Otvara tvoj gin. Moze ti samo promjeniti sifru nakon 14 dana

----------


## marryy

Pozdrav svima, nisam uspjela naci informaciju o bolovanju kada se ide na Aih postupak, pa vas molim ako netko zna da me uputi

----------


## Bananka

Marryy, pretpostavljam da je postupak - postupak. Znči navedene šifre važe i za tebe. 
Kaja76, na novim doznakama NEMA više šifre bolovanja, već samo da li je A0 ili G0. Jedino ti mogu pretpostaviti da je G0 nešto ginekološke prirode, ali ne i dijagnozu.
Nina30, šifre može gin.spojiti i tako dati ukupno 42dana bolovanja.

----------


## Inesz

bolovanja se strogo kontoliraju. bolovanje za komplikacije u mpo-u dr doista smije izdati samo ako takvih komplikacija ima.

----------


## marryy

Bananka hvala ti na odgovoru, nadam se da ce sve proci ok pa ni ne bude potrebe za bolovanjem

----------


## pak

GO su komplikacije u trudnoci, dok smo u postupku mi nismo trudne. Znam da neki gin. otvaraju to bolovanje a neki  kompliciraju i sa ovim nasim siframa. 
kaja76 mi smo iz bliskih krajeva i meni je isto trebao slobodan dan za folik. Meni je davala gin. dan po dan na sifru Z31.
Ako si tako mozes iskombinirati na poslu da te nema svaki drugi dan ( meni je bilo nemoguce) to ti je dovoljno. Ja sam koristila tako 2  dana a onda mjenjala smjene i izgurala cijeli tjedan. Ostala sam doma od punkcije do transfera sa tom sifrom, jer me to trcanje i bockanje na poslu izmedju stranaka  stvarno izmorilo. Iscekujem ponedjeljak da vidim kako ce mi ili hoce li mi i dalje pisat bolovanje jer bar jos jedan tjedan zelim ostati doma. 

marryy postupak je postupak.Ako moras izostati sa posla moraju ti dati BO.

----------


## kaja76

> GO su komplikacije u trudnoci, dok smo u postupku mi nismo trudne. Znam da neki gin. otvaraju to bolovanje a neki  kompliciraju i sa ovim nasim siframa. 
> kaja76 mi smo iz bliskih krajeva i meni je isto trebao slobodan dan za folik. Meni je davala gin. dan po dan na sifru Z31.
> Ako si tako mozes iskombinirati na poslu da te nema svaki drugi dan ( meni je bilo nemoguce) to ti je dovoljno. Ja sam koristila tako 2  dana a onda mjenjala smjene i izgurala cijeli tjedan. Ostala sam doma od punkcije do transfera sa tom sifrom, jer me to trcanje i bockanje na poslu izmedju stranaka  stvarno izmorilo. Iscekujem ponedjeljak da vidim kako ce mi ili hoce li mi i dalje pisat bolovanje jer bar jos jedan tjedan zelim ostati doma. 
> 
> marryy postupak je postupak.Ako moras izostati sa posla moraju ti dati BO.


Hvala svima na odgovorima. Znači, dok traje postupak bila bih pod šifrom A0 i dobivala bih plaću od poslodavca, a ako dođe do trudnoće onda se ide na G0. Ali o tom potom. Treba prvo odraditi folikulometrije. Možda ću i moći nešto iskombinirati, ali nisam sigurna bas za svaki dan.

----------


## pak

> Hvala svima na odgovorima. Znači, dok traje postupak bila bih pod šifrom A0 i dobivala bih plaću od poslodavca, a ako dođe do trudnoće onda se ide na G0. Ali o tom potom. Treba prvo odraditi folikulometrije. Možda ću i moći nešto iskombinirati, ali nisam sigurna bas za svaki dan.


Ma ako ti dr. da ostani doma, meni je sada zao sto nisam. Imam smjenski rad, ako me nema treba naci zamjenu pa zicaj i objasnjavaj promjenu smjene. Ovisi koje ti je radno mjesto ali ja radim sa strankama i nakon dizanja u 5 i 30, odlazak u Ri vracanje doma na 20 min i polazak na posao, davanje terapije izmedju 17 i 19 kako preporucuju  u RI nisam ni jela normalno a u 21 kada sam zavrsavala raditi nisam znala kako se zovem vise. Uzmi sve u obzir pa sama procjeni. Sretno !

----------


## geronimo

Imam pitanje. Dali se može dobiti bolovanje u prvom dijelu ciklusa kad se pikaš i ideš na folikulometrije? Znam da i ovisi o doktoru ali me zanima kakva je praksa?

----------


## Vrci

Meni nije dala,rekla da mi moze dati tek od punkcije

----------


## FAnaS

Ja sam dobila bolovanje za sve što mi je trebalo. Možda imam sreće što moj soc.gin.zaista ulazi u susret, pogotovo kad je ivf u pitanju. Al mislim da kao pacijenti imamo pravo na bolovanje neovisno o fazama postupka.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Imam problem...znaci, danas mi je bila punkcija...ne mislim ici radit tjedan dana. Zvala sam poslodavca koji mi kaze da mu dostavim potvrdu o nesposobnosti za rad? Svekrva isla u ginekologice, a ona VELIKIM slovima napisala MPO, mirovanje. Mislim, mogu odma otkaz potpisat. Ja sam je zvala da mi otvori bolovanje na sifru z31 i to AO. Pa planiram samo kad zatvorim bolovanje doc na posao s doznakama...jel to ok?

----------


## Inesz

Na nove obavijesti o nesposbnosti za rad ne pišu se šifre dijagnoze bolesti. Tvoje bolovanje je svakako A0, ne G0, tako da ne vidim razlog zašto ti je ginekologica dodatno išta pisala na obavijest o privremenoj nesposbnosti za rad. Neka ti ginekologica da novu obavijest.

btw, koliko si stanica imala?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Hvala Inesz...i ja sam mislila da nas moraju zastitit nekako... Ona mi je dala nekakvu "liječničku potvrdu" istipkanu na kompu...morat cu ujutro ic sama u nje i trazit normalnu obavijest o nesposobnosti za rad...

5 stanica...  :Wink:

----------


## tina_julija

Help pliz... Od danas sam na BO, jučer bila punkcija, i soc.doktorica mi je stavila G0, ja sam to tek sad skuzila ( radi do 13 ), do sad sam uvijek imala A0, da li se to da zamijeniti ili sam izgubljen slučaj?  :Sad:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Draga, mislim da se sve da rjesiti kad ima volje... ja sam se uspila izboriti za svoju obavijest o privremenoj nesposobnosti bez ikakvih sifri i opisa bolesti...samo AO. Nemogu ti nista sa sigurnoscu tvrditi, ali evo samo da ti zazelim srecu u rjesavanju problema pozitivno!!!

----------


## tina_julija

ni na mojoj privremenoj nema nikakvih šifri, ali mi je muka što mi je stavila G0, znači da moram otići do poslodavca po papire, hzzo-a, imat plaću u dva dijela, a do sad sam sve lijepo imala prvo a0, kad se trudnoca potvrdi i ako je potrebno, g0,ako ne ić na posao.. totalno mi je čudno što mi je stavila to.. preostaje mi čekat ponedjeljak popodne... Hvala ti!!  :Kiss:

----------


## lora21

Drage moje, u brizi sama velikoj, pomagajte, jučer sam otvorila bolovanje jer sam u postupku MPO, sestra mi je dala obavijest za poslodavca o privremenoj nesposobnosti za rad na kojoj je istaknuta šifra N97. 
Piše ovako: Izjavljujem da sam na osnovi pregleda zaposlenika utvrdio potrebu bolovanja: MKB N97. 
Dalje piše: Šifra uzroka bolovanja A0
Na prethodnim obavijestima, to nije pisalo, ne znam čemu ovo sada, zar nemamo pravo na privatnost, ne znam jesu li morali mjenjati obrasce ili je to njena samovolja da zaštiti sebe od pitanja poslodavaca.
Molim za odgovor ako netko zna, hvala unaprijed ...

----------


## Inesz

na novim obavijestima  nema šifre radi čega je osiguranik na  bolovanju (upravo radi zaštite privatnosti)

javi se svojoj doktorici da ti isprinta novu obavijest.

----------


## lora21

Hvala!

----------


## antony34

Lora s tom sifrom tvoj poslodavac ne moze znati sto je u pitanju. Ta sifra je neka vrsta bolesti a znali bi jedino kad bi zvali gin. Ne moras brinuti ja sam stalno pod tom sifrom bila na bo i niko nista nije pitao. A sto se poslodavca tice njemu to nista ne predstavlja jer je to bolovanje na tvoj teret a ne njihov a njima je to uvijek bitno. Sretno dalje :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

> na novim obavijestima  nema šifre radi čega je osiguranik na  bolovanju (upravo radi zaštite privatnosti)
> 
> javi se svojoj doktorici da ti isprinta novu obavijest.


X potpuno se slazem s Inesz! Odi kod dr.i nek ti isprinta novu obavijest. Nikoga se ne tice zasto si na bolovanju!

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Pozz cure..moze mala pomoc? Sad me zvala kolegica s posla koja je imala transfer 07.07. i trenutno je na bolovanju. Ovako... dr joj je od 02.07.( kad je bila punkcija ).do 07.07. pisao sifru N97 da bi istu promjenio danas kad mu je odnjela otpusno pismo na sifru GO A020  ili tako nesto. Rekao joj je da ne moze biti dalje ista sifra te da je ona sada na komplikacija i to sve do 05.09. Dali on to moze tako? Jer ona trenutno nije trudna (betu vadi mislim 16.07.) Autom.ide na manju placu tj na teret fonda. Unaprijed hvala

----------


## nina977

Meni je također prošli put otvorila komplikacije a do sad uvijek obično bolovanje,pitala sam kako sad ta promjena a odgovor je bio da sad moraju stavljat tako i nije mi htjela mijenjat.Kad sam nosila doznake na HZZO ,pitala sam kako mogu biti na kompl. a nisam trudna,odgovor je bio da se oni ne miješaju u ono šta dr. napiše,ma katastrofa.
Prijateljica je bila u postupku u isto vrijeme i dobila obično bolovanje...pa sad ti znaj...uglavnom svi nas zakinu gdje stignu..

----------


## eryngium

Kako je meni rekao moj gin, tri su šifre dijagnoze kod liječenja neplodnosti, Z31-postupci u vezi s oplodnjom s bolovanjem u trajanju do 7 dana, N97- ženska neplodnost s bolovanjem u trajanju do 14 dana te N98-komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom u trajanju do 21 dan. Na sve ide šifra za bolovanje A0 (na teret poslodavca) jer trudnoća nije potvrđena. Od potvrde trudnoće bilo pozitivnom betom ili ultrazvukom ide otvaranje komplikacija i šifra bolovanja G0 (na teret proračuna).

----------


## bubekica

> Kako je meni rekao moj gin, tri su šifre dijagnoze kod liječenja neplodnosti, Z31-postupci u vezi s oplodnjom s bolovanjem u trajanju do 7 dana, N97- ženska neplodnost s bolovanjem u trajanju do 14 dana te N98-komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom u trajanju do 21 dan. Na sve ide šifra za bolovanje A0 (na teret poslodavca) jer trudnoća nije potvrđena. Od potvrde trudnoće bilo pozitivnom betom ili ultrazvukom ide otvaranje komplikacija i šifra bolovanja G0 (na teret proračuna).


tako bi trebalo biti. ali...
ja sam bila kod soc. gin i n97 i n98 su joj obje sifre davale max 14 dana - vidjela sam na svoje oci u programu na kompu.

----------


## eryngium

> tako bi trebalo biti. ali...
> ja sam bila kod soc. gin i n97 i n98 su joj obje sifre davale max 14 dana - vidjela sam na svoje oci u programu na kompu.


O bože... 
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf
Jest da je ovaj primjerak iz 2009g, ali je još uvijek vrijedio početkom ove godine jer mi je soc gin dao bolovanje na N98 u trajanju od 21 dana za prvi transfer. 
Što bi to značilo da kako kojem ginu program radi tako je/nije pacijent zakinut?  :No:  Tužno.

----------


## bubekica

na taj pravilnik sam se i pozvala, al njoj jednostavno program "nije dao" 21 dan sto god upisala - a zbilja se potrudila oko toga jer sam s razlogom trazila 21 dan. onda je neki nas dogovor da ide 14 dana i rani test, ako je pozitivan, zovem da mi produzi na drugu sifru.

----------


## eryngium

> na taj pravilnik sam se i pozvala, al njoj jednostavno program "nije dao" 21 dan sto god upisala - a zbilja se potrudila oko toga jer sam s razlogom trazila 21 dan. onda je neki nas dogovor da ide 14 dana i rani test, ako je pozitivan, zovem da mi produzi na drugu sifru.


 :Sad:  
Sreća da se doktorica htjela dogovoriti kad već program ne podržava zakon.

----------


## comeonsense

Sve sam to prošla... Od administracije pa na dalje. Za početak, moj savijet- naoružajte se strpljenjem. Sretno s bolovanjima, starim i novim godišnjim odmorima...

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, koliko vidim, više nema šifre na doznakama - to je odlično  :Smile:  Samo da provjerim, nema baš nikakve šifre, niti da se može povezati da je nešto ginekološki (u smislu ne vidi se da li imam gripu ili nešto drugo)??

Vidim da većina ovdje (u zadnje vrijeme, koliko sam pročitala) nije uzimala bo za folikulometrije, već samo od punkcije pa do bete. Kako ste onda s poslom, kad su folikulometrije uglavnom ujutro i to u neko glupo vrijeme (9h) uz puno čekanja?? Ja radim ujutro pa ne mogu onda tako pa bih uzimala bolovanje od prve folikulometrije pa do koji dan iza transfera.

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, koliko vidim, više nema šifre na doznakama - to je odlično  :Smile:  Samo da provjerim, nema baš nikakve šifre, niti da se može povezati da je nešto ginekološki (u smislu ne vidi se da li imam gripu ili nešto drugo)??

Vidim da većina ovdje (u zadnje vrijeme, koliko sam pročitala) nije uzimala bo za folikulometrije, već samo od punkcije pa do bete. Kako ste onda s poslom, kad su folikulometrije uglavnom ujutro i to u neko glupo vrijeme (9h) uz puno čekanja?? Ja radim ujutro pa ne mogu onda tako pa bih uzimala bolovanje od prve folikulometrije pa do koji dan iza transfera.

----------


## eryngium

Na najavu bolovanja ide samo šifra sustava kojeg se tereti za bolovanje (poslodavac ili država) i očekivano trajanje bolovanja. Za same doznake nisam sigurna da nigdje nema šifre (nisam ih baš pogledavala toliko detaljno).
Najdulje što ti gin može dati bolovanje je 21 dan pod šifrom N98. To bi trebalo biti dovoljno za pokriti folikulometrije, punkciju, transfer i betu.

----------


## Vrci

Ne,nema vise nikakve sifre na doznaci. Jedino se vidi jel bolovanje za tebe,za dijete,za clana obitelji i sl. Ali nista drugo

----------


## klara

Može li mi netko reći na koliko dana bolovanja se ima pravo nakon FET-a? Hvala!

----------


## BillieJean

Jeste li uzimale bolovanje odmah nakon aspiracije ili tek od ET? Više se ne sjećam, treba li se nakon aspiracije mirovati i paziti ili se može ići na posao (miran, uredski)?

----------


## Nikica 1976

Ja sam odmah nakon aspiracije (9js) jer sam imala dosta bolne, povećane jajnike, nije bio hiper, no da se odmorim, i psihički i fizički. Godilo mi je odmarati.

----------


## laura33

> Jeste li uzimale bolovanje odmah nakon aspiracije ili tek od ET? Više se ne sjećam, treba li se nakon aspiracije mirovati i paziti ili se može ići na posao (miran, uredski)?


Ne treba se mirovati ako nije bilo hiperstimulacije i jako uvećanih jajnika. Dapače aktivnost poboljšava cirkulaciju i pospješuje implantaciju.

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala, i meni se tako cini...aspiracija nam je u sub, tako da u pon planiram svakako na posao. Dakle, ET vjerojatno u uto - mislis da onda u sri vec mogu na posao isto?

----------


## laura33

Pa neznam kakav posao radiš, ali ako imaš uredski posao ja vjerujem da možeš! 
Pitaj ipak  svog mpo dr za preporuku.

----------


## muzicarka

Dakle, ako sam dobro shvatila, niti na obavijesti poslodavcu, a niti na doznakama ne stoji sifra po kojoj idem na bo. Pitala sam svoju gin, ona kaze da to nije moguce i da mora biti sifra. Ako je ona u krivu, ima li gdje kakav pravilnik ili sta vec po kojem je to dozvoljeno. Jer ja nisam bila niti u jednom postupku na bolovanju bas iz tog razloga. Velika firma, puno "baba"...

----------


## Vrci

Ne vidi se šifra bolesti, jedino se vidi da li si na "standard" bolovanju za sebe ili na trudničkom bolovanju. Ali za vrijeme postupka je šifra standard bolovanja, pa se niti ne vidi zbog čega si na bolovanju

----------


## Jolica30

Na doznaci koju nosiš u firmu se vidi da si na komplikacijama u vezi trudnoće...eto tako je meni bilo zaokruženo..znaći ne ono bolest nego komplikacije

----------


## Optimist

Jedno su komplikacije, drugo bolovanje kad se krece u postupak. Koliko znam, ne pise sifra, ali se vidi da je "ginekolosko" bolovanje, zbog samog pecata lijecnika. Komplikacije se otvaraju s potvrdjenom trudnocom, jedino ako neki ginekolozi zaobilaze propise. Ispravite me ako grijesim.

----------


## Vrci

Na doznaci se zaokružuje osnova bolovanja. Mislim da je prvo A0, pa idu druga slova, a ima i mislim G0.

Kad je A0, to je bilokakvo bolovanje van trudnoće, i ide na teret poslodavca. Znači upala pluća, depresija, strgana ruka, mpo postupak.
G0 su komplikacije u vezi trudnoće

Evo ovako, al mislim da je sad malo drugačija doznaka
http://hrvatska.poslovniforum.hr/nn-...005b/05b04.gif


Znači poslodavac vidi na doznaci da si na bolovanju za sebe, ali ne zna zašto. A0 si do potvrđene trudnoće, G0 kad zatrudniš, i onda ide na teret HZZO-a.

----------


## Jolica30

Nemam pojma, meni je beta bila negativna a cijelo vrijeme sam bila doma od pocetka postupka i vodilo mi se pod komplikacije, isto tako mi je tih mjesec dana islo na teret hzzo.

----------


## Fabjana

Meni je urucen otkaz 23.3. a bolovanje otvorila 22.3.

----------


## Fabjana

Ako ima tko sta pametno predloziti...slobodno

----------


## Inesz

Jolica, to što ni navela nije uobičajena praksa. Bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći, koje plaća HZZO, može se otvoriti tek nakon potvrde trudnoće (najčešće kad se utvrdi srčana akcija).

----------


## Jolica30

Inesz skuzih sad to, meni je ovo prvi put da sam na takvom bolovanju pa pojma nisam imala a zasto je moj gin to tako napravio neznam. Dali ja mogu imati problema radi toga ili ne jer sad je sve gotovo vec.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da ti ne možeš, eventualno će se gin morati pravdati ako mu dođe inspekcija.

Ali glupo da te bacio na bolovanje koje ti se manje plaća (ako ti je plaća veća od 4600kn)

----------


## antony34

Fabjana moja preporuka da odes na zdrastveno i pitas kod njih sta da napravis jer ti pod bolovanjem poslodavac ne bi smio dati otkaz. Raspitaj se mozes i na inspekciju rada otici.

----------


## muzicarka

Nestala mi poruka ...samo da potvrdim, znaci nigdje na doznaci i obavijesti ne pise N98 ili koja je vec sifra za postupke mpo??

----------


## Fabjana

Prijavila inspektoru rada...ali mogu šta hoće...i onda se pitaju zasto nam je natalitet takav

----------


## Vrci

> Nestala mi poruka ...samo da potvrdim, znaci nigdje na doznaci i obavijesti ne pise N98 ili koja je vec sifra za postupke mpo??


Na doznaci znam da ne piše. Ali za obavijest nisam sigurna. Nikad ju zapravo nisam ni dobivala kad sam bila u postupku. Jel to obvezno uopće?

----------


## Optimist

Mislim da je obvezno (pravno gledano). Mozda poslodavcu mozes samo  javiti, ali za vlastitu sigurnost je dobro poslati da naknadno ne bi bilo eventualnih problema. Koliko se sjecam, tamo pise samo ocekivano vrijeme bolovanja, ne i sifra, ali se vidi da je od ginekologa zbog pecata (vidi se da je spec. gin.).

----------


## lola32

Na obavijesti pise dijagnoza! i to velikim slovima! Ja nosila neki dan. Na doznaci ne pise.

----------


## id20

> Inesz skuzih sad to, meni je ovo prvi put da sam na takvom bolovanju pa pojma nisam imala a zasto je moj gin to tako napravio neznam. Dali ja mogu imati problema radi toga ili ne jer sad je sve gotovo vec.


To je i meni doktor zabunom napravio, bila sam u hiperu i otvoreno mi je bilo bolovanje kao komplikacije u trudnoci (G0), sto je u biti nemoguce.. Dogodilo se to da su mi vraceni svi papiri doma da izmjenim doznaku, tj da mi doktor ispise novu doznaku (na A0) i ponovno predam!

----------


## LemonK

Fabjana, za vrijeme bolovanja ti se ne računa otkazni rok (čl.121 Zakon o radu) tako da sve što budes na bolovanju, pošto si ga otvroila prije uručenja otkaza, ne smije ti se računat u otkazni rok, a kad se vratiš radit s bolovanja, tek onda ti smije dati otkaz i onda će ti počet ići otkazni rok....u slučaju da ostaneš trudna onda ne smiješ dobit otkaz (članak 34 Zakon o radu... u svakom slučaju prouči si zakon o radu i upozori poslodavca na zakonski okvir...puno njih radi kaj hoće jer misle da radnici ne znaju svoja prava, pa oni provode svoju volju,a radnik suti i ne buni se... u svakom slučaju možes ga prijavit inspekciji rada, a i pošto su sada elektrončki odjave radnika, mislim da te neće niti moći odjaviti dok se na hzzo vodi da si na bolovanju....u svakom slučaju prvo ga upozori na to kak je po zakonu pa ćes vidjeti kako ce dalje reagirati...

----------


## BillieJean

Tko otvara bolovanje za postupak MPO, liječnik opće prakse na preporuku ginekologa ili baš ginekolog? Super je da nema šifre, ali bilo bi odlično i da se ne vidi da je nešto ginekološki u pitanju...

----------


## laine

Otvara ti tvoj ginekolog! Da bilo bi super kad bi moglo preko opće prakse ali eto...

----------


## BillieJean

> Otvara ti tvoj ginekolog! Da bilo bi super kad bi moglo preko opće prakse ali eto...




Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## PinaColada

Koliko dana budete na bolovanju tokom ivf-a?

----------


## Sybila

Ja sam bila od dana pocetka pikanja pa do neobavljenog transfera, a sad idem od transfera pa nadalje. Individualno je, ja sam koristila maksimum zbog prirode posla.

----------


## klamerica

U prva dva postupka sam bila od dana punkcije do dana neuspjelog transfera (3 dana). Sad isto namjeravam od punkcije do transfera (daj Bože da dođe do njega)  i mozda jos dan nakon transfera.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam doma od punkcije, mislim da sam dobila 2 tjedna (moram provjeriti)

----------


## Jolica30

Ja sam dobila bolovanje od prvog dana jer sam od Zg udaljena 80km.

----------


## biska

Mislim da je maksimalni broj dana bolovanja za IVF 2 tjedna? Najčešće odem dan-dva prije punkcije i ostanem dok M dođe (meni je uvijek uranila nekoliko dana u neuspješnim pokušajima)

----------


## Vrci

Ima i neka sifra od 21 dana,ako se ne varam. Al nju ne vole davati

----------


## lola32

Vise nema te sifre od 21 dan, ali meni je dr brz problema produzila bolovanje nakon 2 tjedna! Samo sam je nazvala i rekla je ds nista ne brinem i da kad se vratim iz Zg donesem nalaze i to je to!

----------


## rebecca

U prvom postupku (siječanj 2016) bila sam na bolovanju od skoro prvog pikanja do druge bete, 3 tjedna (u prekidima). U Zg sam i na postupak sam išla u Zg, ali posao mi je stresan.
Kad sam išla na FET (svibanj 2016) onda sam uzela godišnji tjedan dana prije transfera, na bolovanju bila od transfera do druge bete, dva i pol tjedna, a od druge bete na komplikacijama (prokrvarila, hematom).

----------


## mimsi

Ja dobijem dane kad idem na fm jer imam 150 km do Zg i od transfera do bete. Iako mi je mpo dr. rekla da cure idu na bolovanje vec od punkcije  jer je vazno mirovanje. Tak je bilo u prvom postupku. Nakon ovog transfera planiram radit normalno.

----------


## Bananka

Cure, mislim da nam ovo još i danas vrijedi, tako da soc.gin. može šifre "spojiti" i tako dati ukupno 42dana bolovanja...




> cure, evo vam pregled.
> Jedino nisam sigurna kako se kombiniraju oznake A0 i G0 sa šiframa, pretpostavljam da ide sve na A0, a kada dodje do trudnoće da je G0.
> 
> *oznake*
> A0 = obićna bolest -> plaća preko poslodavca (80% plaće)
> G0 = komplikacije u trudnoći -> plaća preko HZZO (100% max.4250kn)
> 
> *šifre*
> N97 = ženska neplodnost do 14 dana
> ...

----------


## mala-bebica

Što napraviti ako soc.gin. ne želi dati bolovanje bez obzira što mpo savjetuje mirovanje i terapiju koja je klasična nakon postupka?

----------


## pak

> Što napraviti ako soc.gin. ne želi dati bolovanje bez obzira što mpo savjetuje mirovanje i terapiju koja je klasična nakon postupka?


Isprintaj šifre bolovanja i nosi joj. Ako je specijalista na nalazu napisao mirovanje i terapiju soc.gin bi se trebao voditi time. A možeš i zvati hzzo i pitati njih pa sve to prenijeti ginu. 
Nije obavezno bolovanje nakon postupka. Puno žena ide odmah raditi ali svatko ima pravo sam odlučiti koristiti pravo na bolovanje. Sve ovisi kako se osjećaš, kakav ti je posao itd.
Sretno. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Da li je moguće dobiti bolovanje i malo prije punkcije? Recimo u slučaju puno folikula, kad se mora paziti na pokrete i kad nije baš ugodno tako biti na poslu

----------


## pak

> Da li je moguće dobiti bolovanje i malo prije punkcije? Recimo u slučaju puno folikula, kad se mora paziti na pokrete i kad nije baš ugodno tako biti na poslu


Ja sam koristila i za fm jer mi nije blizu i teško mi je bilo kombinirati sa poslom. U jednom postupku mi je skočio tlak od decapeptyila i odmah mi je otvoreno bolovanje.
Možeš kombinirati šifre. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Da li je moguće dobiti bolovanje i malo prije punkcije? Recimo u slučaju puno folikula, kad se mora paziti na pokrete i kad nije baš ugodno tako biti na poslu



Vrci, može. 

"Komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom", šifra bolovanja N98, trajanje bolovanja do 21 dan.

Ovdje možeš vidjeti pod rednim brojem 381 : http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf

----------


## biska

Vrci, ja sam u oba navrata tijekom stimulacije pred kraj išla na bolovanje. Isto sam imala puno folikula i postalo mi je teško, a znam i cure koje su od prvog dana stimulacije otvorile bolovanje.

----------


## Vrci

Hvala  :Smile: 

Prvi puta idem na ovakvu punu stimulaciju, imam ogroooman amh pa dr očekuje i jako puno folikula. Pa ne znam jel će mi biti teško sjediti i raditi ako budem blizu hipera. Do sad sam uvijek radila do punkcije, a onda bila na bolovanju

----------


## zrinkica

Vrci koliki ti je Amh?

----------


## zrinkica

Ja krećem sljedeći ciklus na prvi ivf,  sljedeći tjedan idem po lijekove.  Mislim uzeti bolovanje od prvog dana.

----------


## Vrci

> Vrci koliki ti je Amh?


13, tj. 92 po onoj drugoj skali

Mene jako strah da na poslu il negdje ne pokupim gripu dok sam u postuku, uf... Menga mi stiže za 10ak dana pa krećemo

----------


## zrinkica

Meni je amh 33 pmol/l.  To je dosta iznad granice,  u Petrovoj sam vadila.

----------


## Sybila

> Hvala 
> 
> Prvi puta idem na ovakvu punu stimulaciju, imam ogroooman amh pa dr očekuje i jako puno folikula. Pa ne znam jel će mi biti teško sjediti i raditi ako budem blizu hipera. Do sad sam uvijek radila do punkcije, a onda bila na bolovanju


Ja sam bila ne-hiper stimulirana, s 8 folikula i sva naotecena, nisam mogla sjediti niti nista. S dobrim AMH i stimulacijom, u sezoni gripe jos, trazi odmah bolovanje, od prvog dana pikanja, imas pravo na to i mozes ga dobiti. 
Drzim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Jedino što mi gripu može donijeti i malac iz vrtića, tak da ne znam da li će mi ostajanje doma tu pomoći. A vjerojatno hoće, barem smanjiti rizik.
Možda neću baš od prvog dana pikanja, ali prije 10dc bih se mogla pokupiti...

----------


## Sybila

A cijepljenje? 
Uz punu stimulaciju, na 10dc bi mogla vec biti spremna za punkciju/stopericu, racunaj na to.

----------


## Vrci

Ma nisam za cijepljenje.  A ionak sam cijelu jesen i zimu ukrug bolesna kao i malac [emoji38]

Imam ince duge cikuse, ne znam jel bude tak rano. Odlucit cu nakon prve folikulometrije. Glavno mi da znam dr ako bude radila problema reci pravu sifru pod koju me moze staviti

----------


## Vrci

Moja gin kaze da ne postoji sifra na koju mogu na bolovanje prije punkcije,al ak bude trebalo moze nazvati kontrolore u hzzo da pita

Eto...

----------


## jelena.O

Pa jesi li rekla da provjeri možda možeš i sama to provjeriti na info. Hzzo

----------


## Vrci

Budem,kad budem spremna otici. Onda budem se isla izboriti

----------


## JUHU

Ja sam od danas na bolovanju. Nisam morala Jos ici ali Imam Koma seficu koja mi nije htjela izaci u susret I dati da izostanem s posla sat vremena kako bi otisla na injekcije i folikumetrije pa sam onda otvorila bolovanje jer godisnji necu trositi. Moja soc gin mi je dala 2 tjedna I rekla da ce mi produziti sve do bete a onda Nadam se da cu na komplikacije.  :Smile:  
I da u imoznakama za bolovanje pise A0.

----------


## Megan88

Pozdrav svima,
Djeluje mi kao da samo one koje rade u skoli/ vrticu idu u MPO borbe  :Smile: 
Da li ima netko tko radi  posao u sve tri smjene? Prednost je sto se moze skombinirat otic na fm, ali razina stresa kod trcanja s fm na popodnevni posao, koliko je to dobro..? Spremam se na prvi postupak pa proucavam sto cu i kako organizirati sto se posla tice..

----------


## aska

Evo ja radim 3 smjene samo sto ja jos putujem oko 130 km.Prosli IVF sam koristila godisnji pa mi nije bilo problem,ali sad razmisljam kako cu i sta cu.Jer dok idem samo na uzv jos se stignem vratiti kuci i u drugu smjenu ali sta ako me budu slali vaditi krv pa moram cekati nalaz,onda jednostavno ne stignem nikako na posao.Od punkcije sam ionako planirala otvoriti bolovanje,samo si razmisljam jos sta da radim za folikulometrije.Prosli put sam samo jedan dan isla ujutro na uzv a popodne radila i bilo mi je prenaporno.

----------


## Megan88

Ajme ajme..130km..to je jako nezgodno.problem naravno lezi u tome sto svi pazimo na posao, a pokusavamo pazit i na sebe.a to je ocito jako tesko uskladit.ne znam kako je kod Vas, ali ja ne mogu na san dan javit da necu stic doc na posao jer onda kolegica iz prethodne smjene mora ostat..zaboga koliko komplikacija, a nisam ni pocela.nekako se nadam da ce dr imat bar nekakvu uputu/savjet

----------


## aska

E tako je i kod nas.Zato i mozgam kako cu.

----------


## pak

Možete uzimati bolovanje dan po dan za fm. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Da li se kod prve fm odmah dogovaraju/ znaju iduci dolasci? Ili se samo dogovori npr.na danasnjoj fm, za 2 dana iduca,pa tako do kraja?
I kako idete po bolovanje, telefonski se javite gin ili dodjete pa cekate tam sto godina, ili je to opet pak stvar osobnog pristupa?

----------


## aska

Za bolovanje ne znam.To ce znati iskusnije  :Wink:  Sto se tice folikulometrije pretezno je svaki drugi dan ali se desi i svaki dan.Recimo ja sam jednom isla 2 dana zaredom jer se gledao rast folikula da se zna radi stoperice.Tako da moguce da ces morati ici i svaki dan a pretezno se ide svaki drugi dan.To ti sve ovisi od rasta folikula a vjerujem i doktora.

----------


## Megan88

O da,tako sam si i mislila..skroz nepredvidljivo. Ali no dobro, vec cemo uspjet taj dio izgurat i nadat se ne-otkazu :D
Zapravo jos ne znam ni u kakav postupak idem, a vec odlaske na fm planiram  :Razz:

----------


## aska

Ja krecem sad krajem mjeseca na 2.IVF.Sef racuna na moje bolovanje tako da sam tu sigurna.Samo ne znam na koliko racuna hehe.Morat cu pitati da uzmem i za folikulometrije.Znam da mi je ginekolog rekao da kad krenem da se javim pa cu otici do njega.

----------


## pak

Možete koristiti dan po dan ako vam gin ne želi otvoriti bolovanje i ne možete kombinirati smjene. 
Ja sam nekada odmah otvarale bolovanje sa početkom fm a sada na zadnjih par puta dan po dan javljala kada ću doći a kada ne na posao jer osim što bi trčala u drugu smjenu morala sam i moljakati uvijek nekoga da se mjenjamo. 
Imate pravo na putni nalog i na bolovanje za te dane 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Joj ne znam ni sama. Koliko puta se otprilike ide na fm? Svakako bih uzela bolovanje od te punkcije par dana. Al to ja trabunjam jer ne znam tocno kaj me ceka. Cekam da se vrate sa go, pa da dobim m pa onda tek cu znat. A to ce bit sredinom 9.mj..Al se ja volim unaprijed informirat  :Smile:

----------


## aska

E pa to je problem,moljakanje kad ce me tko mjenjati i hoce li me moci mjenjati.Tako da budem ipak uzela bolovanje te dane.Vidjet cu kako ce mi se i smjene poklapati te dane.Visekratni putni nalog sam vec uzela.Hvala Pak puno  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Megan ja sam prvi put isla cetiri puta na uzv prije punkcije.Sve zavisi i od kojeg dana kreces.I opet kako ti rastu folikuli.Ni to se ne moze unaprijed znati kako ce ti tijelo reagirati.

----------


## Megan88

Ma znate kaj, mislim da cu ja ic u krajnost i uzet bolovanje i za fm i za punkciju do transfera i onda jos koji dan nakon transfera. Naravno ak ce gin suradjivat  :Smile:  Barem za taj prvi put pa cu bit pametnija za iduci. Daj Boze da ne bude trebao iduci, al znamo kak to ide..
Hvala cure na razgovoru,kako je lijepo osjetit dobrodoslicu i toplinu (na jednom forumu su me skroz cudno docekale :/ ) nadam se da ce tebi Aska ovo bit dobitni, a tebi Pak koliko vidim iz potpisa mogu otvorenog srca cestitat <3

----------


## miuta821

> Joj ne znam ni sama. Koliko puta se otprilike ide na fm? Svakako bih uzela bolovanje od te punkcije par dana. Al to ja trabunjam jer ne znam tocno kaj me ceka. Cekam da se vrate sa go, pa da dobim m pa onda tek cu znat. A to ce bit sredinom 9.mj..Al se ja volim unaprijed informirat


Draga od punkcije dobices bolovanje. A prije mislim da ne treba folikulometrija inace je u 8i30. Ja sam putovala iz bj. I stigla na posao u drugu smjenu. Neznam od kud putujes ali sve budes dok krenes organizirala. Ne brini! Ovisi kako na posao moje kolegice su uvjek me mjenjale.i sefofi dopustili da se mijenjamo. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Hvala Miuta, ti si mi isto vec puno pomogla savjetima i iskustvima  :Smile: 
Vidjet cu kak ce se sve odvijat, kak god bude bit ce. Sretno Miuta sa tvojim uzv. Kada ono ides, 21.8 ili?

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala Miuta, ti si mi isto vec puno pomogla savjetima i iskustvima 
> Vidjet cu kak ce se sve odvijat, kak god bude bit ce. Sretno Miuta sa tvojim uzv. Kada ono ides, 21.8 ili?


Da trebala sam u 21ali dr iz bj kad je vidio betu reko da mora biti uzv tako da prvi bio. U srijedu idem na kontrolu. Hvala draga nadam se da bude do kraja ok 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## snelly85

> Pozdrav svima,
> Djeluje mi kao da samo one koje rade u skoli/ vrticu idu u MPO borbe 
> Da li ima netko tko radi  posao u sve tri smjene? Prednost je sto se moze skombinirat otic na fm, ali razina stresa kod trcanja s fm na popodnevni posao, koliko je to dobro..? Spremam se na prvi postupak pa proucavam sto cu i kako organizirati sto se posla tice..


Ja sam radila u 2 smjene i meni je to odlicno odgovaralo jer nisam trebala otvarat bolovanje nego sam si samo poslozila smjene prema folikulometrijama.
Meni nije nikakav stres bio ic radit poslje uzv u 2.smjenu.

----------


## Megan88

Zapravo da, ja stignem u 2.smjenu jer je tek od pol 3. U Zg sam. Ali u slucaju da cu se morat pikat, e to je vec nova prica jer na poslu to necu moc izvest. Kaj nije bilo jednostavnije da su napravili zakonom placeno razdoblje za sve to  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## aska

Ja sam se pikala na poslu.Meni je bilo izvedivo.

----------


## miuta821

Ja sam isto na toalet se pikala. Na poslu. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Bome ja od igle padam u nesvijest, ne znam kak cu sebe sama.. A i nekad zbog guzve  ne stignem uopce u smjeni otic na wc bez da trcim nazad ko manijak. Al budem vidla jos sve

----------


## Megan88

Miuta, kako si? Brzo ce pon i uzv, bas sam se sjetila. Javi koliko je velika mrvica  :Smile:

----------

